# Radon Modelle 2012



## Radon-Bonn (11. Oktober 2011)

Wir werden unsere Modellpalette und Preise voraussichtlich Anfang nächste Woche online stellen.
Es wird die eine oder andere positve Überraschung geben, gerade die Ausstattungen der Hardtails und der Slides betreffend.
Wir werden 2012 wesentlich früher lieferfähig sein, wir haben gänzlich neue Designs, alle Modelle sind noch sinnvoller und hochwertiger ausgestattet.
Wir versuchen hiermit von Anfang an so eng zu kalkulieren, dass wir nicht mehr reduzieren werden/müssen. Wir empfinden es auch für unfair, wenn diejenigen, die uns von Anfang an unterstützen, nachher sauer sind, wenn die Bikes reduziert werden. Wir haben dementsprechend auch die Mengen der Modelle angepasst. D.H.: lange Warten, wenn lieferbar -  heisst am Ende, nix mehr da, heisst, dann aber auch nicht rumheulen!!!


----------



## spider12 (11. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Wir versuchen hiermit von Anfang an so eng zu kalkulieren, dass wir nicht mehr reduzieren werden/müssen. Wir empfinden es auch für unfair, wenn diejenigen, die uns von Anfang an unterstützen, nachher sauer sind, wenn die Bikes reduziert werden.



Ja klar , aber im Ernst bin mal gespannt auf die 2012 Hardtails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (11. Oktober 2011)

Mich interessiert nur ein Bike....gibt es das Black Sin 6.0 in so einem geilen orange? Irgendwo geistern hier im Forum Fotos von einem orangen Black Sin rum!

DAS will ich haben. Gibt's das in 2012 und kostet es ähnlich dem 2011er?

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Radon-Bonn (12. Oktober 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Mich interessiert nur ein Bike....gibt es das Black Sin 6.0 in so einem geilen orange? Irgendwo geistern hier im Forum Fotos von einem orangen Black Sin rum!
> 
> DAS will ich haben. Gibt's das in 2012 und kostet es ähnlich dem 2011er?
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



Hi, welches interessiert dich? Alle Radon Bikes werden leichter, besser, schöner und billiger!!!!


----------



## Radon-Bonn (12. Oktober 2011)

spider12 schrieb:


> Ja klar , aber im Ernst bin mal gespannt auf die 2012 Hardtails



Kleiner Vorgeschmack:
ZR Team 7.0 2012: besser, schneller, leichter, schöner.....
der bewährte Rahmen in eloxierter Optik, Rock Shox SID 2012, die neue RX, Race Face, Schwalbe.........und der Preis......, der bleibt 999,-


----------



## Schwitte (12. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Hi, welches interessiert dich? Alle Radon Bikes werden leichter, besser, schöner und billiger!!!!



Mich interessiert ein 6.0 Black Sinn aber in ORANGE!!!
Gibt's das bei Euch 2012? Was kostet es?

Danke und Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte gern ein, zwei Appetithäppchen für die 29er (Preis von-bis, Gewicht (bitte realistisch für Größe M ), da von anderer Seite der Speichelfluß bereits gefördert wird.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (12. Oktober 2011)

Weiter Infos.
@Schwitte: das Black Sin 6.0 kommt in der Farbe black elox/grau, wie auf der Eurobike vorgestellt, wahrscheinlich auch in einer 2.ten unifarbe. Ob das 6.0 oder 8.0 orange wird, müssen wir noch überlegen. Der Zuspruch war extrem hoch. Allerdings gefiel vielen auch das türkismetallic als Klein Rascal. Der Preis liegt beim 6.0 bei 1499,- also 100,- Euro billiger als das diesjährige. Wie alle Radons 2012 wird es leichter, besser, schöner, billiger. Jetzt mit Syntace F149 Vorbau und Duraflite Lenker, statt Raceface Evolve. der neuen Rock Shox Reba RL und der neuen XT. Scheibenbremse wird die sensationelle neue RX Tune. Laufradsatz wie gehabt Mavic Crossride und Nobby Nic. 
Das Black Sin 8.0 bleibt bei 1999,- bekommt aber statt der SID, die neue FOX Remote O/B taper, XTR Schaltung, XT Kurbel und den DT X1600 CL QR PL Laufradsatz, Syntace 109 Vorbau und den teuren Duraflite 7075 318 Lenker. Also im Gegensatz zur X9 Ausstattung drastisch aufgewertet.
 Highlight wird das 10.0 mit XTR kpl. auch Scheiben-Bremsen, Crossmax SLR, Fox FIT 
Remote, für 2999,- statt für 4999,- dieses Jahr.
Für alle Puristen bieten wir Massaufbau in freier Wahl an.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (12. Oktober 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern ein, zwei Appetithäppchen für die 29er (Preis von-bis, Gewicht (bitte realistisch für Größe M ), da von anderer Seite der Speichelfluß bereits gefördert wird.



@Haardtfahrer:
Unsere 29er im Kurzüberblick:
(Das Gewicht in der Mountainbike ist Käse, Fehler der Redaktion 10,9Kg ist richtig, hoffe die korriegieren das in der nächsten Ausgabe) 
ZR RACE 29
 5.0   799,-  Reba SL/XT Schaltung/Ride Riser/AM505Bremse/SLX Naben
6.0   999,-  Reba SL/X9kpl./X7Trigger/SyntaceF149/EastonEA30/AM505 
7.0     1299,- SID RL/XT/SyntaceF109/Duraflite/KM7851Bremse/
9.0 SL 1999,- FOX 29RL/XTRkpl./DT M1800/r1 Bremse160/180 

Hoffe das Programm gefällt dir: das 9.0 SL wird eine Granate


----------



## Radon-Bonn (12. Oktober 2011)

spider12 schrieb:


> Ja klar , aber im Ernst bin mal gespannt auf die 2012 Hardtails



Die ZR Race Palette wird kpl. überarbeitet. Highlight der neue Rahmen im 4Kant Rohrsatz vom Skeen mit innenverlegten Zügen, neuen stays, Steuersatz und Tretlager.

ZR Race
6.0  1099,-  FOX FRL/Syntace149/X0 Schaltung/X9/RX/Crossride
7.0  1299,-  SID RL/XTkpl. Bremsen, Naben
8.0  1499,-  SID RL/XO/X9/RX Tune/DTX1600 CLQR PL/
10.0 1999,-  FoxFITRemotePL/XTR/R1//DTX1600CLQRPL/SyntaceF109 

ZR Lady
5.0 599,- XC30/XT/SLX/Ride
6.0 799,- Reba RL/XT/AM505
7.0 999,- SID RL/XT/RX


----------



## Hammy (12. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> @Haardtfahrer:
> Unsere 29er im Kurzüberblick:
> (Das Gewicht in der Mountainbike ist Käse, Fehler der Redaktion 10,9Kg ist richtig, hoffe die korriegieren das in der nächsten Ausgabe)
> ZR RACE 29
> ...



Bilder?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. Oktober 2011)

Ja, klingt sehr lecker! Macht auch gleich Hunger und der Koch braucht noch ein wenig. Werde mir aber dann doch mal die Bountain Mike holen, war gestern noch nicht da! Vielleicht hilft´s ja ein wenig.


----------



## Jonni_95 (12. Oktober 2011)

*Radon ZR Race 6.0 oder ZR Race 6.0 X.7 oder anderes Mountainbike?* 			 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich eines Mtbs. Ich möchte mir ein neues Hardtail holen, sollte aber nicht mehr als 1000 kosten.
Ich fahre ca. 2500-3000km im Jahr davon jeden Tag in die Schule, sonst  im Wald und ab und zu Trails. Bisher habe ich sehr viel positives vom  Radon ZR Race 6.0 gehört. Nun habe ich die Frage, welches ihr mir eher  empfehlen würdet, bezüglich der beiden unterschiedlichen Versionen und dem Radon ZR Team 7.0


Hier die Links: 
ZR 6.0 :
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a42...race-6-0.html?

und ZR 6.0 X.7:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95...7.html?mfid=52

Gerade eben habe ich noch das Radon ZR Team 7.0 gefunden. Was sagt ihr zu dem ?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95...0.html?mfid=52
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/count-solo-1-2011/aid:433685
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Soll ich auf die neue Serien warten oder soll ich mir die 2011er Modelle holen?
Wenn ihr auch andere Vorschläge  bezüglich anderer Modelle habt, nehme ich diese sehr gerne zur Kenntnis.

Vielen Dank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jonas


----------



## Schwitte (12. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Weiter Infos.
> @Schwitte: das Black Sin 6.0 kommt in der Farbe black elox/grau, wie auf der Eurobike vorgestellt, wahrscheinlich auch in einer 2.ten unifarbe.



Gibt es zufällig ein Bild von der Farbe black elox/grau? 
Kann im Web nix finden und mir auch nicht wirklich viel drunter vorstellen.

Danke und Gruß Schwitte


----------



## SixFlags (12. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> @Haardtfahrer:
> Unsere 29er im Kurzüberblick:
> (Das Gewicht in der Mountainbike ist Käse, Fehler der Redaktion 10,9Kg ist richtig, hoffe die korriegieren das in der nächsten Ausgabe)
> ZR RACE 29
> ...



Leute ich bin mir jetzt zu 99% sicher, dass meine Suche nach nem neuem Rad ein Ende gefunden hat. 
Das 29er ZR Race 6.0 wirds werden, der Preis ist Spitzenklasse.

PS: lese schon länger im Forum mit, hab mich nun angemeldet um mich bei euch für die Infos zu bedanken


----------



## rydzus (12. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> @Haardtfahrer:
> Unsere 29er im Kurzüberblick:
> (Das Gewicht in der Mountainbike ist Käse, Fehler der Redaktion 10,9Kg ist richtig, hoffe die korriegieren das in der nächsten Ausgabe)
> ZR RACE 29
> ...



Hallo, was ist das für eine Bremse, die "KM7851Bremse"?


----------



## moustache (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, welche Scheibendurchmesser werden die neuen Slides haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bonn (12. Oktober 2011)

moustache schrieb:


> Hallo, welche Scheibendurchmesser werden die neuen Slides haben?




180/180 mfg


----------



## spider12 (12. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Weiter Infos.
> @Highlight wird das 10.0 mit XTR kpl. auch Scheiben-Bremsen, Crossmax SLR, Fox FIT
> Remote, für 2999,- statt für 4999,- dieses Jahr.
> Für alle Puristen bieten wir Massaufbau in freier Wahl an.


 
..na da kann man ja echt schwach werden, Gewicht???
Denke, dann ist das mit meiner Überlegung 2012er Trek Elite.9.8 auch beerdigt


----------



## Radon-Bonn (12. Oktober 2011)

rydzus schrieb:


> Hallo, was ist das für eine Bremse, die "KM7851Bremse"?



Das ist die Bezeichnung für die 2012er Shimao XT Disc Brake


----------



## rydzus (12. Oktober 2011)

Welche Bremse wird das Black Sin 8.0 haben? Gruß rydzus


----------



## --MAXI-- (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube ich habe mein Rad auch gefunden, zumindest die Auswahl wird auf zwei Räder beschränkt. Entweder 29" 6.0 oder ZR Race 7.0. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.844643,12.144563


----------



## Radon-Bonn (12. Oktober 2011)

rydzus schrieb:


> Welche Bremse wird das Black Sin 8.0 haben? Gruß rydzus




Hi die neue RX TUNE 160/180. 
Das 10.0 hat die XTR 180/180
mfg


----------



## daseinzigwahre (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo.

Könnten wir evtl. auch ein paar Infos zu den Laufrädern bei den 29er-Bikes bekommen?

Also das Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis scheint ja wirklich top zu sein.

Ihr seid ja die einzigen unter den Bikeherstellern, denen die "Preiserhöhungen" der Komponentenhersteller am Hintern vorbeigehen.

Und am Rahmen wird anscheinend auch nicht gespart. Tolles Design.


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (12. Oktober 2011)

Hört sich alles sehr gut an! 

Ich freue mich auf die Zusammenarbeit mit Radon und auf viele Radon-Fans (und Fans in spe), die die Bikes schon ab Februar auf Mallorca bei uns testen wollen, oder einfach so eine technisch anspruchsvolle Mountainbiketour in der Sonne machen wollen  

LG von der Insel,

Roxy


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Oktober 2011)

Nabend! 
Wird auch an einem Stage die Shimano XT verbaut sein?
Das Radon auch 2011 die Formula RX verbaute hielt mich vom kauf eines Fullys von euch ab. Selbst die 2012er würd ich nicht haben wollen.
Dank euch schonmal im voraus

Edit: Wurde an der Verlegung der Schaltzüge und den Bremszügen gearbaitet?


----------



## spider12 (12. Oktober 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Das Radon auch 2011 die Formula RX verbaute hielt mich vom kauf eines Fullys von euch ab. Selbst die 2012er würd ich nicht haben wollen.



Wieso, ist doch eine super Bremse??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Oktober 2011)

Nee fand ich nicht. Zu laut und nach jeder Tour musste Hand an gelegt werden. Siehe dazu all die Threads über die Bremse.
Bitte nicht weiter in diesem Thread dazu, würde sonst Seiten füllen


----------



## uFFi (12. Oktober 2011)

giebts schon infos zum slide ed? bin da echt scharf drauf  hoffe das kommt auch in ner geilen farbe am besten iwas grün-knalliges  oder orange-knallig

greetz


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2011)

die 29er sehen lecker aus!

wird es auch einzelne rahmen zu kaufen geben?


----------



## Radon-Bonn (12. Oktober 2011)

uFFi schrieb:


> giebts schon infos zum slide ed? bin da echt scharf drauf  hoffe das kommt auch in ner geilen farbe am besten iwas grün-knalliges  oder orange-knallig
> 
> greetz



Unsere Designabteilung hat sich übertroffen - Wir werden outstanding.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (12. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> die 29er sehen lecker aus!
> 
> wird es auch einzelne rahmen zu kaufen geben?



Wir haben genug produzieren lassen, aber bei Rahmen wird es immer sehr eng. Die frühe Maus frisst die Katze.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (12. Oktober 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nee fand ich nicht. Zu laut und nach jeder Tour musste Hand an gelegt werden. Siehe dazu all die Threads über die Bremse.
> Bitte nicht weiter in diesem Thread dazu, würde sonst Seiten füllen



Die neue RX und die RX Tune sind Weltklasse.
Ausserdem können wir auch den ganzen Zirkus 2011 um die RX nicht verstehen. Wir hatten kaum Probleme. Und eine Juicy 1 als Alternative:
Da lacht das ganze Radon Team


----------



## Radon-Bonn (12. Oktober 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Wird auch an einem Stage die Shimano XT verbaut sein?
> Das Radon auch 2011 die Formula RX verbaute hielt mich vom kauf eines Fullys von euch ab. Selbst die 2012er würd ich nicht haben wollen.
> Dank euch schonmal im voraus
> ...



Am 6.0 RX 2012 und am 7.0 XT Scheibe.
Aber wie unten gesagt: Die RX ist spitze und war spitze. Und wer denkt mit einer Juicy One glücklich zu werden, der ist bei uns bei der falschen Marke, wir fangen erst in der Mittelklasse an


----------



## Radon-Bonn (12. Oktober 2011)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Hört sich alles sehr gut an!
> 
> Ich freue mich auf die Zusammenarbeit mit Radon und auf viele Radon-Fans (und Fans in spe), die die Bikes schon ab Februar auf Mallorca bei uns testen wollen, oder einfach so eine technisch anspruchsvolle Mountainbiketour in der Sonne machen wollen
> 
> ...



Wir uns auch: Das ganze Radon Team aus Bonn


----------



## rennrad2008 (12. Oktober 2011)

suche ein cycolcross bike preislage zwischen 1.000 und 1.400 euro aber erst für den herbst 2012. ab wann werden die bikes des 2012 jahres preistechnisch herabgesetzt bzw. ab wann kommen dann die modelle für 2013 auf den markt?
aber wichtig für mich die rahmenhöhe niedrig. derzeit RR = 49 cm, Triathlon = 46 cm
Welche RH bei Cycolcross ist dann nötig. Körperkröße 1,64 cm

VIELEN DANK SCHON MAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2011)

die frage lässt sich doch ganz einfach beantworten.

guck dir einfach die jetzigen gegenheiten an und denk ein jahr weiter.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (13. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> die frage lässt sich doch ganz einfach beantworten.
> 
> guck dir einfach die jetzigen gegenheiten an und denk ein jahr weiter.



Man sollte die Rechnung nie ohne der Wirt machen


----------



## Radon-Bonn (13. Oktober 2011)

rennrad2008 schrieb:


> suche ein cycolcross bike preislage zwischen 1.000 und 1.400 euro aber erst für den herbst 2012. ab wann werden die bikes des 2012 jahres preistechnisch herabgesetzt bzw. ab wann kommen dann die modelle für 2013 auf den markt?
> aber wichtig für mich die rahmenhöhe niedrig. derzeit RR = 49 cm, Triathlon = 46 cm
> Welche RH bei Cycolcross ist dann nötig. Körperkröße 1,64 cm
> 
> VIELEN DANK SCHON MAL



Cyclo-Cross haben wir keine, sorry.
Die 2013er Modelle kommen 2013.
2012er Modelle sind wir bemüht nicht zu reduzieren, das machen wir jetzt schon zu Beginn der Saison.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (13. Oktober 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Gibt es zufällig ein Bild von der Farbe black elox/grau?
> Kann im Web nix finden und mir auch nicht wirklich viel drunter vorstellen.
> 
> Danke und Gruß Schwitte



Hi Schwitte, hab ich dir gerade auf Facebook gestellt. Wir sind in Brixen auf dem Testival. Sieht super aus.


----------



## Schwitte (13. Oktober 2011)

Danke!

Auf Facebook schreibt ihr was von orange beim 2012 Black Sin??? 
Ist das jetzt sicher? 
In Bonn haben sie mir etwas anderes erzählt, so dass ich es evtl. bei einem (schwarzen) 2011er-Modell belassen wollte.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Papperlapapp (13. Oktober 2011)

Das BlackSin 6.0 muss orange werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bonn (13. Oktober 2011)

Papperlapapp schrieb:


> Das BlackSin 6.0 muss orange werden!



Überredet - orange wird gemacht -eure Wünsche sind Befehl.
Seid ihr aber sicher, dass ihr das 6.0 und nicht das 7.0 in orange haben wollt?
Beide können wir nicht machen.


----------



## Schwitte (13. Oktober 2011)

6.0 6.0 6.0 6.0........

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## donprogrammo (13. Oktober 2011)

Also nichts gegen Orange Bikes, finde ich echt cool, aber auf einem Carbon Rahmen der eh schon zu schwer ist nochmal über 100g drauf packen? Da werdet ihr bei Tests der Fachpresse nicht so ideal abschneiden.


----------



## Schwitte (13. Oktober 2011)

Deswegen ja auch beim 6.0er!

Da spielen 50g mehr oder weniger keine Rolle, ist ja sowieso kein Leichtgewicht.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Radon-Bonn (13. Oktober 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Also nichts gegen Orange Bikes, finde ich echt cool, aber auf einem Carbon Rahmen der eh schon zu schwer ist nochmal über 100g drauf packen? Da werdet ihr bei Tests der Fachpresse nicht so ideal abschneiden.


Es wird immer ein schwarzes in Carbonoptik geben, somit bleibt es dem Kunden überlassen, ob er die 50gr in Kauf nimmt.


----------



## --MAXI-- (13. Oktober 2011)

Ab wann nächster Woche gehen denn die 2012er Bikes online?


----------



## Plueschbox (13. Oktober 2011)

HÄ Carbon eloxieren?
Das ist mir neu


----------



## Radon-Bonn (13. Oktober 2011)

Plueschbox schrieb:


> HÄ Carbon eloxieren?
> Das ist mir neu



Sorry Asche auf unser Haupt - waren auf der falschen Baustelle- da die schwarzen auch teilweise  Klarlack haben, sind es natürlich dann noch nicht mal 50gr.


----------



## spider12 (13. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Die neue RX und die RX Tune sind Weltklasse.
> Ausserdem können wir auch den ganzen Zirkus 2011 um die RX nicht verstehen. Wir hatten kaum Probleme. Und eine Juicy 1 als Alternative:
> Da lacht das ganze Radon Team



mein Reden


----------



## hmx3 (13. Oktober 2011)

Einfach lecker, die neuen 29´er.

Da wird Papa zuschlagen und Mutti bekommt ein ZR Lady.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heuldoch1960 (13. Oktober 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Einfach lecker, die neuen 29´er.
> 
> Da wird Papa zuschlagen und Mutti bekommt ein ZR Lady.



und wo kann man die ansehen???????


----------



## Binsenbiker (13. Oktober 2011)

Bis vor kurzem wolle ich ja ein Canyon kaufen. Aber bei denen sind ja die Preise hoch und die Ausstattung in den Keller gegangen. Wieder mal.

Da kauf ich mir doch besser ein gutes Radon. Gegen ein klasse MTB zu nem fairen Preis kann man nix sagen.


----------



## wildkater (13. Oktober 2011)

Binsenbiker schrieb:


> Bis vor kurzem wolle ich ja ein Canyon kaufen. Aber bei denen sind ja die Preise hoch und die Ausstattung in den Keller gegangen. Wieder mal.
> 
> Da kauf ich mir doch besser ein gutes Radon. Gegen ein klasse MTB zu nem fairen Preis kann man nix sagen.


Was mich z. B. an den Canyon Nerve AM stört - ansonsten schöne Räder - ist, dass die immer noch keine Steckachse haben??? Das ist ja irgendwie total vorgestern für ein AM.
Die Slides 2012 haben das bestimmt


----------



## patinho (13. Oktober 2011)

Weiß man schon wann die ZR Race / ZR Race 29 lieferbar sein werden. 

Und könnte mir einer bitte den Unterschied zwischen den Bremsen RX und RX Tune erklären. 

Danke


----------



## Stefan.B (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin ja mal auf das 2012er ZR Team 7.0 gespannt. Das soll unter anderem eine SID und Mavic Cross Ride haben......lecker


----------



## dj_holgie (14. Oktober 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Was mich z. B. an den Canyon Nerve AM stört - ansonsten schöne Räder - ist, dass die immer noch keine Steckachse haben??? Das ist ja irgendwie total vorgestern für ein AM.
> Die Slides 2012 haben das bestimmt



Warum versteifen sich die meisten immer auf ein paar Features die gerade gehypted werden ... 2x10, Steckachsen, etc...

Nur weil das Ding hinten keine X12 Steckachse hinten hat (vorne hats ja) wird daraus kein schlechtes Bike oder auch andersrum... Klar wird etwas steifer ist die Frage, ob du das überhaupt merkst und in welchen Situationen.. Ich nehme mal an nur bei "Highspeed Bolzen".. 

Ich bin total gespannt aufs 29er... Die Preise sind wirklich der Hammer und die Geometrie vielversprechend.


----------



## Curtado (14. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ich bin total gespannt aufs 29er... Die Preise sind wirklich der Hammer und die Geometrie vielversprechend.



Gibts schon Infos zur 29er Geometrie ??


----------



## Radon-Bonn (14. Oktober 2011)

Black Sin Testbike Brixen in der Farbe Black Sin 6.0


----------



## Radon-Bonn (14. Oktober 2011)

patinho schrieb:


> Weiß man schon wann die ZR Race / ZR Race 29 lieferbar sein werden.
> 
> Und könnte mir einer bitte den Unterschied zwischen den Bremsen RX und RX Tune erklären.
> 
> Danke



Bei der RX Tune kannst du an einem Hebel den Druckpunkt einstellen.
Super Feature!!! Liefertermine werden noch bekannt gegeben.
Bei den 29ern haben wir aber vorsichtig mengenmässig produziert!!!
Bitte nicht , wenn Mitte der Saison  Lieferengpässe auftreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bonn (14. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Warum versteifen sich die meisten immer auf ein paar Features die gerade gehypted werden ... 2x10, Steckachsen, etc...
> 
> Nur weil das Ding hinten keine X12 Steckachse hinten hat (vorne hats ja) wird daraus kein schlechtes Bike oder auch andersrum... Klar wird etwas steifer ist die Frage, ob du das überhaupt merkst und in welchen Situationen.. Ich nehme mal an nur bei "Highspeed Bolzen"..
> 
> Ich bin total gespannt aufs 29er... Die Preise sind wirklich der Hammer und die Geometrie vielversprechend.



Hi unser Slide hat hinten jetzt Steckachse, weil es viel komfortabeler ist, sicherer und stabiler, aber auch deutlich teurer, weil zusätzlcih zur X12 Steckachse eine Patengebühr an Syntace zu bezahlen ist.
Da wir aber das Slide 9.0 besser ausgestatten, wie Reverb, X12 etc serienmässig und den Preis um 300 Euro gesenkt haben, eine deutliche Verbesserung nochmals zu 2010.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (14. Oktober 2011)

Curtado schrieb:


> Gibts schon Infos zur 29er Geometrie ??



Radon 29er 7.0 2012: 1299,- 10.9Kg


----------



## Schwitte (14. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Black Sin Testbike Brixen in der Farbe Black Sin 6.0



Danke für die Bilder!
Sieht jetzt jedenfalls nicht mehr so monoton wie die 2010er aus .

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Radon-Bonn (14. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> @Haardtfahrer:
> Unsere 29er im Kurzüberblick:
> (Das Gewicht in der Mountainbike ist Käse, Fehler der Redaktion 10,9Kg ist richtig, hoffe die korriegieren das in der nächsten Ausgabe)
> ZR RACE 29
> ...




Das steht ein 29er 7.0 und wartet auf die probefahrt:
Heute in Brixen
Ab Montag im radon Center Bonn
Im November auf den Testdays im 7Gebirge.


----------



## rydzus (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ist die SID-Gabel  mit Remote?

Gruß

rydzus


----------



## Schwitte (14. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Das steht ein 29er 7.0 und wartet auf die probefahrt:
> Heute in Brixen
> Ab Montag im radon Center Bonn
> Im November auf den Testdays im 7Gebirge.



Gibt's das 2012er Black Sin am Montag auch in Bonn zu bestaunen?

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hmx3 (14. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Das steht ein 29er 7.0 und wartet auf die probefahrt:
> Heute in Brixen
> Ab Montag im radon Center Bonn
> Im November auf den Testdays im 7Gebirge.


 
Nachdem ich an beiden Events nicht teilnehmen kann, folgende Fragen:

1. Wird die Rahmen und Größen der 29´er gleich sein wie beim 26" ZR Race. Insbesondere Oberrohrlänge (horizontal) interessiert mich.

2. Federweg 100 beim 29" und welche Felgen?

3. Wird das ZR-Lady 2012 leichter? Die 2011´er waren doch schwere Brocken.

Beste Grüße hmx3


----------



## dj_holgie (14. Oktober 2011)

Curtado schrieb:


> Gibts schon Infos zur 29er Geometrie ??


Quelle MOUNTAINBIKE 11/11:

Oberrohr 603mm
Vorbau 100mm
Radstand 1109 mm
Lenkwinkel 70°

Zitat:"ein 29er für rennbegeisterte Bike, die die sehr sportliche Sitzposition und das spezielle Handling des fair bezahlten ZR Race 29 7.0 zu schätzen wissen."


----------



## dj_holgie (14. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Hi unser Slide hat hinten jetzt Steckachse, weil es viel komfortabeler ist, sicherer und stabiler, aber auch deutlich teurer, weil zusätzlcih zur X12 Steckachse eine Patengebühr an Syntace zu bezahlen ist.
> Da wir aber das Slide 9.0 besser ausgestatten, wie Reverb, X12 etc serienmässig und den Preis um 300 Euro gesenkt haben, eine deutliche Verbesserung nochmals zu 2010.



Die Patentgebühr beträgt doch 1 oder ist das nur ein Gerücht hier 

Ja ich sag mal wenn Canyon jetzt teurer wird dann könnt ihr sicherlich den Platz als bester P/L Versender einnehmen. Ich bin gespannt auf die 2012er


----------



## hmx3 (14. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Quelle MOUNTAINBIKE 11/11:
> 
> Oberrohr 603mm
> Vorbau 100mm
> ...


 
Hab gerade den Bericht gelesen und gehe davon aus, daß dies auf den 20" Rahmen zutrifft. Im Vergleich hat das Canyon eine Oberrohrlänge von 610.

Bei Canyon wird die längere Oberrohrlänge als guter Sitzkomfort bewertet, beim Radon als sportlich gestreckt?????

Da stellt sich die Frage, ob die angeblichen Tester überhaupt  auf dem Rad gesessen haben?

Außerdem wird das Gewicht -lt.Radon-falsch angegeben. Zufall oder Absicht???

Naja, die 5 Euronen für dieses MTB-Magazin hätt ich lieber spenden sollen.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Oktober 2011)

das klingt eher nach 17", wenn nicht sogar noch kleiner.

mein poison lithium in 16,5" hat ja schon ein 600 mm (waagerecht) oberrohr.


----------



## thomasf (14. Oktober 2011)

Das Heft habe ich auch 
Aber das Radon 7.0 finde ich , nur die Farbe naja mal schauen


----------



## hmx3 (14. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> das klingt eher nach 17", wenn nicht sogar noch kleiner.
> 
> mein poison lithium in 16,5" hat ja schon ein 600 mm (waagerecht) oberrohr.


 

Ich weiß es nicht, aber das Radon 29´er orientiert sich doch am 26´er ZR-Race.

Wenn tatsächlich das 17" eine Oberrohrlänge von 600 und einen Vorbau von 100 hat, ist es dann schon eine Streckbank auf 2 Rädern. 

Abwarten, nächste Woche wissen wir mehr. Außerdem muß auch Klarheit über das Gewicht geschaffen werden, denn im MTB steht dezitiert, ...denn wenn auch mit 11,9 Kilo mit leichter XT-Gruppe schwer....

Also schwer und Ultra-Rennsemmel, da müßte ich nach Alternativen Ausschau halten.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Oktober 2011)

nicht vergessen dass die oberrohrlänge beim 29er höher gemessen wird als beim 26er.

ich hatte an meinem sogar einen 110er vorbau montiert.


----------



## hmx3 (14. Oktober 2011)

thomasf schrieb:


> Das Heft habe ich auch
> Aber das Radon 7.0 finde ich , nur die Farbe naja mal schauen


 

Erinnert mich von den Bildern an mein 12 Jahre altes Cannondale -schwarz mit Neongelb

Hoffentlich hat man bei Radon auf diese Kontrast-Neonfarben verzichtet, wirkt billig und wie ein Jahresstempel.


----------



## rydzus (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi, welche Gewichtsangabe ist beim 7.0 29er richtig:

facebook 10,8kg

Bericht aus dem MB: 11,9 kg

Gruß

rydzus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (14. Oktober 2011)

Defintiv die 11,9kg !


----------



## dj_holgie (14. Oktober 2011)

Laut Radon-Bonn steht das in der MOUNTAINBIKE falsch drin und ist 1KG weniger.. Würde ich eher dem offiziellem glauben!


----------



## Nachor (14. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Das steht ein 29er 7.0 und wartet auf die probefahrt:
> Heute in Brixen
> Ab Montag im radon Center Bonn
> Im November auf den Testdays im 7Gebirge.



Über welchen Montag reden wir denn hier ? Heisst das das am 17ten alle 29er in Bonn zu sehen und zu haben sind, oder nur das eine hier ?


----------



## hmx3 (15. Oktober 2011)

Also, daß mit den 11,9 kg für das 29´er dürfte doch stimmen.

Der Test von "Mountainbike" 11/2011 ist nun online auf:http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...uf-eine-aufregende-Saison-2012-_id_18302_.htm

Keine Anmerkung von Radon, daß das Gewicht nicht stimmt.

Also mit 11,9 kg ist das ZR Race 29 um 1kg schwerer, als die vergleichbare Konkurrenz. Schade.


----------



## thomasf (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich schätze das die 10,9 könnten schon stimmen 
Die Gabel ist leicht und die Reifen RoRo auch und alles XT spricht für sich 
Syntace noch dazu "aber" die Felgen weiss ich leider nicht ?
am Montag 
aber lange rede ist sehr gut im vergleich mit anderen Herstellern und dreifach mit XT Bremsen wäre mir recht 

es wird ein 29er und Radon steht weit oben bei mir


----------



## Radon-Bonn (15. Oktober 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Also, daß mit den 11,9 kg für das 29´er dürfte doch stimmen.
> 
> Der Test von "Mountainbike" 11/2011 ist nun online auf:http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...uf-eine-aufregende-Saison-2012-_id_18302_.htm
> 
> ...



11,9Kg Glaubt ihr wir hätten den Rahmen mit Blei ausgegossen?
10.9 Kg ist richtig - die Mountainbike wird es berichtigen.
Das 29er 10.0 wird nebenbei unter 10Kg liegen.


----------



## Schwitte (15. Oktober 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Gibt's das 2012er Black Sin am Montag auch in Bonn zu bestaunen?
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



Noch mal hochschieb....


----------



## psycho82 (15. Oktober 2011)

Wird es auch ein neues Swoop geben?
Ab wann wird das Radon Downhill als Komplettbike zu bekommen sein? Den Rahmen gibt es ja schon Online.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## saboridah (15. Oktober 2011)

An wen kann man sich denn bzgl des Massaufbaus wenden? Mir sagt das Black sin 8.0 schon zu, hätte allerdings lieber ne andere Gabel in dem Rad verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bonn (15. Oktober 2011)

saboridah schrieb:


> An wen kann man sich denn bzgl des Massaufbaus wenden? Mir sagt das Black sin 8.0 schon zu, hätte allerdings lieber ne andere Gabel in dem Rad verbaut.



Dann wende dich bitte an [email protected]


----------



## Radon-Bonn (15. Oktober 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Wird es auch ein neues Swoop geben?
> Ab wann werd das Radon Downhill als Komplettbike zu bekommen sein, den Rahmen gibt es ja schon Online.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hi die Kompletträder sind in der Fertigung.
Infos bitte unter [email protected]-bikes.de anfordern.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (15. Oktober 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Wird es auch ein neues Swoop geben?
> Ab wann werd das Radon Downhill als Komplettbike zu bekommen sein, den Rahmen gibt es ja schon Online.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Das Swoop wird am Gardasee auf dem Festival von Bodo Probst präsentiert


----------



## Radon-Bonn (15. Oktober 2011)

Auch dem Häuptling von Rocky Mountain gefällt scheinbar unsere Radon City Bag.
Nebenbei wer noch keine hat: Jetzt kostenlos im Radon Center Bonn abholen


----------



## rydzus (15. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre es mit Versand, wenn ich die Portokosten bezahle? ;-)


----------



## hmx3 (15. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> 11,9Kg Glaubt ihr wir hätten den Rahmen mit Blei ausgegossen?
> 10.9 Kg ist richtig - die Mountainbike wird es berichtigen.
> Das 29er 10.0 wird nebenbei unter 10Kg liegen.


 
Bei aller Wertschätzung, aber das ist ein schwaches Statement.

In facebook postet ihr 10.8 kg, hier im Forum 10.9kg und im "Mountainbike" werden die 11.9 kg im redaktionellen Teil erwähnt. Und glaubst du wirklich, daß "Mountainbike" die Gewichtsangabe berichtigt? 
Ihr veröffentlicht diesen Test, fügt auch noch brav den Preis dazu, aber keine Stellungnahme zum Gewicht.

Also was nutzt euch eure  Marketingstrategie, bei einer derart schlechten Kommunikationspolitik.

Ich will auf keinen Fall die 29´er bashen, im Gegenteil sie sind eine echt attraktives Angebot, aber den Geruch, daß das Gewicht gefaked ist kann man nur mit harten Fakten widerlegen. Und da ist Radon jetzt am Zug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. Oktober 2011)

...


----------



## Radon-Bonn (15. Oktober 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Bei aller Wertschätzung, aber das ist ein schwaches Statement.
> sehen wir anders
> Und noch mals: Der Unterschied von einem 16" zu einem 22" Rahmen sind jeweils pro Grösse ca 50gr. also 200gr, der Unterschied zwischen Eloxat, Nasslack und Pulverung sind 50gr bzw 150gr, die pro Grösse auch noch mal variieren, da ein16" weniger Lack benötigt als ein 22". Eiine Addition führt zu einem Unterschied um die 300gr zwischen einem eloxierten 16" Bike zu einem gepulverten 22" Bike. Ich glaube somit sind die trivialen 100gr zwischen 10.8kg und 10.9kg hinreichend erläutert. Falls immer noch Bedenken sind: Das Rad steht in Brixen und eine Waage hängt da und das Rad ist am Montag in Bonn. Der Rahmen wird im eloxat noch wesentlcih leichter sein
> 
> ...


 Waren wir, aber mittlerweise leicht angenervt.


----------



## hmx3 (15. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Waren wir, aber mittlerweise leicht angenervt.


 
Na dann häng mal das 29" an die Waage und stell ein Foto ein.

Alle Probleme sind dann gelöst und du kannst wieder frei durchatmen.


----------



## Max_V (15. Oktober 2011)

@ Radon: Wie wäre es bei der Heimfahrt mit einem Umweg über den Vinschgau.  Dadurch, daß das Testival nach Brixen gezogen ist kann ich leider nicht dabei sein. Würde aber vor dem heurigen Neukauf gerne TESTEN.  Und Bonn ist dann doch ewas weit....Hätte auch genug auf Lager und auch einige Betten. Einen Tag verspätet nach Hause kommt man doch öfters oder?

Das mit dem Testen ist meine einzige Kritik am allgemeinem Versenderprinzip, ansonsten .

Gruß
MAX


----------



## Radon-Bonn (15. Oktober 2011)

Max_V schrieb:


> @ Radon: Wie wäre es bei der Heimfahrt mit einem Umweg über den Vinschgau.  Dadurch, daß das Testival nach Brixen gezogen ist kann ich leider nicht dabei sein. Würde aber vor dem heurigen Neukauf gerne TESTEN.  Und Bonn ist dann doch ewas weit....Hätte auch genug auf Lager und auch einige Betten. Einen Tag verspätet nach Hause kommt man doch öfters oder?
> 
> Das mit dem Testen ist meine einzige Kritik am allgemeinem Versenderprinzip, ansonsten .
> 
> ...



Wir sind aber kein  Versender, denn wir haben den Radon-Center und ca.100 Servicepartner. Versenden tut lediglich der Versand von H&S Bike Discount www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Max_V (15. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt bin ich leicht verwirrt

folgendes steht auf eurer HP: 
- zu den Servicepartner: Anmerkung: Die hier gelisteten Unternehmen sind keine Radon-Händler! (oder kann man hier alle Bikes testen?)
- Einfache Bestellung, gute Beratung und schnelle Lieferung direkt ab Werk - das sind die Attribute für die Radon bekannt ist.Wir  liefern Ihnen Ihr Rad direkt ins Wohnzimmer - völlig risikolos - denn  sollte Ihnen Ihr Rad mal nicht gefallen, nehmen wir es  selbstverständlich zurück*.

Und das mit Bonn: 716 km Autofahrt bis nach Bonn zum testen... 

aber egal, leider ist mir das testen relativ unmöglich. Und somit wird das mit dem heurigen Neukauf ein persönlicher Glaubenskrieg...testen & kaufen oder kaufen & testen. 

Gruß 
MAX


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (15. Oktober 2011)

ich les nun seit eröffnung dieses threads mit. und ich muss sagen, radon überzeugt mich immer mehr!
ich hab mir letztes jahr im herbst ein radon scart 7.0 crossrad gekauft. Ich bin super mit dem rad zufrieden und mein nächstes rad wird auch definitiv wieder ein radon werden. ich habe auch ein cube rennrad und mountainbike. mit dem rennrad bin ich super zufrieden, aber von dem mtb, mehr als enttäuscht. Ich weiß nicht was hier manche denn mit dieser gewichtsdiskussion immer für ein problem haben. Es wurde geklärt, dass die gewichtsangabe nicht stimmt und berichtigt. Und oh gott, dann hats halt 100g hin oder her, mein gott, weil man da einen unterschied merkt beim fahren. Man merkt doch auch nicht ob ein rennrad 7,0kg oder 6,8kg hat... so groß ist auch nicht der unterschied wenn ich von meinem ghost rt lector worldcup mit 10kg auf das cube hardtail mit 12kg steig. die laufräder sind ja immer die selben bei den beiden zr race, bei den diskutierten gewichten, obs jetzt 11,9kg, 10,8kg oder 10,9kg sind. selbst wenns ein kilo mehr gewicht hätte, das merkt man auch nicht so, es sind ja die selben laufräder, gabel usw.... und der rahmen wird sicher nicht 3kg oder was haben, also und rechnet doch mal das gewicht nach, da werden auch keine 12kg rauskommen. und man kann doch wohl ungefähr abschätzen wie viel ein rad hat, wenn man ein bisschen ahnung von teilen hat, wie hoch das gewicht sein wird, weil radon baut sicher keine rahmen die 1kg schwerer sind, wie einer von spezialized oder ghost... Man kann auch eine sache schlecht reden, wenn man meint. aber ich werde mir definitiv ein 2012er black sin oder skeen carbon kaufen. Macht weiter so radon!
@max. Mein händler hat mir auf meinen wunsch das rad bestellt und innerhalb von 4tagen war das rad fertig und konnte abgeholt werden. Alles funktionierte tadellos. Ein radkauf ist immer eine schwierige sache, beim händler im hof man eine kleine runde drehen, da merkt man auch nicht ob das rad super passt. ist doch bei einem sattel das gleiche, auf den ersten blick mag dieser passend wirkend, aber ob er wirklich perfekt ist, merkt man doch erst nach der zeit und längeren touren. Und außerdem die rohrlängen und geomtrie ist doch alles angegeben, an denen kann man sich doch gut orientieren und von vorn herein sagen, ob das rad passt oder nicht. die umstellung auf ein neues rad ist immer vorhanden und viel kann über vorbau, sattelstütze, lenker usw eingestellt werden und im notfall, dass es wirklich absolut nicht passen sollte, gibt mans innerhalb 2wochen zurück.

kette rechts,
alex


----------



## Radon-Bonn (15. Oktober 2011)

Max_V schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich leicht verwirrt
> 
> folgendes steht auf eurer HP:
> - zu den Servicepartner: Anmerkung: Die hier gelisteten Unternehmen sind keine Radon-Händler! (oder kann man hier alle Bikes testen?)
> ...



Die Servicehändler können zu speziellen Konditionen Testräder erwerben. 
Das ist wie bei allen anderen Marken auch. Ob sie das tun oder nicht, kann man nicht erzwingen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass euer Rocky M.... oder Speci.... Händler alle Bikes da hat!
Den Versand der Bikes macht die Firma bike-discount in Gelsdorf.
Die Entwicklung und Fertigung der Radon Räder macht Radon in Bonn.


----------



## hmx3 (15. Oktober 2011)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> ich les nun seit eröffnung dieses threads mit. und ich muss sagen, radon überzeugt mich immer mehr!
> ich hab mir letztes jahr im herbst ein radon scart 7.0 crossrad gekauft. Ich bin super mit dem rad zufrieden und mein nächstes rad wird auch definitiv wieder ein radon werden. ich habe auch ein cube rennrad und mountainbike. mit dem rennrad bin ich super zufrieden, aber von dem mtb, mehr als enttäuscht. Ich weiß nicht was hier manche denn mit dieser gewichtsdiskussion immer für ein problem haben. Es wurde geklärt, dass die gewichtsangabe nicht stimmt und berichtigt. Und oh gott, dann hats halt 100g hin oder her, mein gott, weil man da einen unterschied merkt beim fahren. Man merkt doch auch nicht ob ein rennrad 7,0kg oder 6,8kg hat... so groß ist auch nicht der unterschied wenn ich von meinem ghost rt lector worldcup mit 10kg auf das cube hardtail mit 12kg steig. die laufräder sind ja immer die selben bei den beiden zr race, bei den diskutierten gewichten, obs jetzt 11,9kg, 10,8kg oder 10,9kg sind. selbst wenns ein kilo mehr gewicht hätte, das merkt man auch nicht so, es sind ja die selben laufräder, gabel usw.... und der rahmen wird sicher nicht 3kg oder was haben, also und rechnet doch mal das gewicht nach, da werden auch keine 12kg rauskommen. und man kann doch wohl ungefähr abschätzen wie viel ein rad hat, wenn man ein bisschen ahnung von teilen hat, wie hoch das gewicht sein wird, weil radon baut sicher keine rahmen die 1kg schwerer sind, wie einer von spezialized oder ghost... Man kann auch eine sache schlecht reden, wenn man meint. aber ich werde mir definitiv ein 2012er black sin oder skeen carbon kaufen. Macht weiter so radon!
> @max. Mein händler hat mir auf meinen wunsch das rad bestellt und innerhalb von 4tagen war das rad fertig und konnte abgeholt werden. Alles funktionierte tadellos. Ein radkauf ist immer eine schwierige sache, beim händler im hof man eine kleine runde drehen, da merkt man auch nicht ob das rad super passt. ist doch bei einem sattel das gleiche, auf den ersten blick mag dieser passend wirkend, aber ob er wirklich perfekt ist, merkt man doch erst nach der zeit und längeren touren. Und außerdem die rohrlängen und geomtrie ist doch alles angegeben, an denen kann man sich doch gut orientieren und von vorn herein sagen, ob das rad passt oder nicht. die umstellung auf ein neues rad ist immer vorhanden und viel kann über vorbau, sattelstütze, lenker usw eingestellt werden und im notfall, dass es wirklich absolut nicht passen sollte, gibt mans innerhalb 2wochen zurück.
> 
> ...


 
Schön geschrieben, aber was willst du uns eigentlich sagen? Wie´s radfahren geht, daß dir das Gewicht Wurscht ist , oder das der Radkauf eine schwierige Sache für dich darstellt?

Mag alles für dich gelten, aber es gibt andere, die auch radfahren können und solche Kleínigkeiten wie das Gewicht interessiert. Mit dem muß man leben können.


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (15. Oktober 2011)

also radfahren kann ich definitiv und gewicht interessiert mich auch, sonst würd ich ja wohl nicht so viel geld dafür ausgeben um leichte räder zu kriegen, siehe cube litening mit 6,3kg oder ghost rt lector worldcup...
ich fand nur schade, dass radon mehr oder weniger so angegriffen wird, obwohl der fehler berichtigt wurde. und noch kurz dazu, ich bau mir meine räder meistens selber zusammen oder werde mir im fall von radon teile wechseln lassen, weil das macht mir mein händler und ich hab nicht doppelte kosten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (15. Oktober 2011)

Ok. Einigermaßen verstanden .

(habe ich die Stage 2012 überlesen)

Gruß 
MAX


----------



## wa2lugge (15. Oktober 2011)

hi wieviel wird das zr race 6.0 wiegen und in welchen farben wird es das geben


----------



## Curtado (16. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Dann wende dich bitte an [email protected]



Leider funktioniert die Mail Adresse nicht!

"No such user (lars.wiegand) -ERR [email protected] not found (in reply to RCPT TO command)"


----------



## Radon-Bonn (16. Oktober 2011)

Curtado schrieb:


> Leider funktioniert die Mail Adresse nicht!
> 
> "No such user (lars.wiegand) -ERR [email protected] not found (in reply to RCPT TO command)"



Hi dann nimm die [email protected]


----------



## Matze. (16. Oktober 2011)

> Na dann häng mal das 29" an die Waage und stell ein Foto ein.





Mein Gott was sind hier manche unverschämt

Ich würde ein Foto mit geeichter Waage machen, auf der 7,9Kg angezeigt werden


----------



## Radon-Bonn (16. Oktober 2011)

wa2lugge schrieb:


> hi wieviel wird das zr race 6.0 wiegen und in welchen farben wird es das geben



Wir haben das ZR Race 6.0 drastisch aufgewertet durch den neuen Race Rahmen und die hochwertiger Ausstattung mit FOX und XO Schaltwerk etc. Das alte wog 11.5Kg, wir hoffen auf 10,9Kg zu kommen.
Die Farben veröffentlichen wir die nächste Woche.
Jetzt schon vorweg: Die Farben und Designs sind der Hammer, genauso wie die Ausstattung und die Preise.


----------



## Andcream (16. Oktober 2011)

Bleiben eigentlich die Geometriedaten beim ZR Race die gleichen?
Und ab sind die ZR race dann lieferbar? Also nicht die 29er sonder die 26er


----------



## voschdoasch (16. Oktober 2011)

verändern sich die Geometriedaten beim black sin 2012?


----------



## Schwitte (16. Oktober 2011)

voschdoasch schrieb:


> verändern sich die Geometriedaten beim black sin 2012?



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - ohne es aber wirklich zu wissen.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wa2lugge (16. Oktober 2011)

ok danke Radon-Bonn


----------



## KtuluOne62 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wann gehen denn die neuen Modelle auf der Radon-Webseite online, bzw. sind bestellbar?
Bin nämlich gerade in der Entscheidungsphase für ein neues Enduro.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (17. Oktober 2011)

Matze. schrieb:


> Mein Gott was sind hier manche unverschämt
> 
> Ich würde ein Foto mit geeichter Waage machen, auf der 7,9Kg angezeigt werden





Da sind die Fotos, wir haben ja auch sonst nix zu tun.
29er 8.0 und 10.0.


----------



## ChaosB99 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ihr seid ja cool  !
Bin gespannt, wann der erste kommt und behauptet, Ihr habt Helium in den Rahmen gepumpt


----------



## finn89 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Radon-Team, 
bin gerade in der Entscheidungsphase für ein neues HT und finde es klasse, dass ihr euch hier Zeit nehmt und uns mit detaillierten Vorabinfos füttert. Ist schließlich nicht selbstverständlich und hilft mir z.B. sehr, denke das sehen die allermeisten so  
Hakt also den leidigen "Gewichtsskandal" als Unhöflichkeit Einzelner ab und macht weiter so! 

Grüße Finn


----------



## Radon-Bonn (17. Oktober 2011)

Radon Slide 10.0 noch ohne Easton Haven 20" 12,54 2999,- (mit Haven)
Radon ZR Race 10.0 18" 9,92 1999,-
Radon Black Sin 10.0 18"  8,78 2999,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bonn (17. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Da sind die Fotos, wir haben ja auch sonst nix zu tun.
> 29er 8.0 und 10.0.




Sorry ist natürlich das 29er 7.0 für 1299,- und das 10.0 für 1999,-


----------



## Max_V (17. Oktober 2011)

Danke. Gibt es vom Stage auch schon ein Bildchen?? BITTE,BITTE.

Gruß
MAX


----------



## thomasf (17. Oktober 2011)

Das sind Argumente !!!!
Also das 7.0 29er ist echt was 
Jetzt muss nur noch die Farbe passen dann ist es gekauft


----------



## greg12 (17. Oktober 2011)

@radon-bonn: 
danke für die zahlreichen infos zu den neuen modellen! ihr seid einer der wenigen hersteller die hier im forum offensiv die neuen modelle präsentieren und dokumentieren.
und das p/l verhältnis dürfte 2012 noch gesteigert worden sein. 
ab wann sind die modelle denn beziehbar?
und gibts wieder foreseason modelle???


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (17. Oktober 2011)

Wow, echt super, dass ihr sogar Fotos postet  Na, wann kommt der erste und behauptet, die Fotos sind nicht von dieser Welt, sondern aus einem Paralleluniversum, wo die Erdanziehung geringer ist  

Ab wann gibt es die Specs auf der Radon Webseite und ab wann sind die Bikes lieferbar? 

LG aus Mallorca

Roxy 
www.mountain-bike-mallorca.de


----------



## Andy29 (17. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Da sind die Fotos, wir haben ja auch sonst nix zu tun.
> 29er 8.0 und 10.0.



Wo ist der "Gefällt mir" Button.


----------



## hmx3 (17. Oktober 2011)

Die Fotos sind echt tolles Service-Respect!

Im ersten Eindruck konnte man gar nicht glauben, was Radon 2012 auf die Füsse gestellt hat.

Also daß 29´er 10.0 werd ich kaufen und für meine Frau das Skeen.

Apropos Skeen 2012. Welche Änderungen sind für 2012 zu erwarten?


----------



## campariseven (17. Oktober 2011)

Toooop! Fettes Like!


----------



## TheBlackKnight (18. Oktober 2011)

Grüße aus Spanien.

Ich habe in diesem Forum in letzter Zeit viel gelesen und ich endlich registriert, um die Fotos zu sehen. Ich freue mich auf die endgültigen Daten der 29er mit Fotos etc ... und ich bin nicht der Einzige in meinem Land. Als Informationen werden publitziert, um einen Thread erstellen, um mein Spanisch-Forum über  RADON sprechen:

http://www.foromtb.com/forumdisplay.php?113-Bicis-29 

(Danke Google Translator)


----------



## buffaloyann (18. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Wir werden unsere Modellpalette und Preise voraussichtlich Anfang nächste Woche online stellen.


Let's hope "anfang nächste woche" means today. About every 2 hours I visit the Radon-website to see if the bikes are online. Until now, no success ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s4shhh (18. Oktober 2011)

buffaloyann schrieb:


> Let's hope "anfang nächste woche" means today. About every 2 hours I visit the Radon-website to see if the bikes are online. Until now, no success ...


same here


----------



## uFFi (18. Oktober 2011)

was ist die definition von anfang der woche? ^^


----------



## [email protected] (18. Oktober 2011)

uFFi schrieb:


> was ist die definition von anfang der woche? ^^



Kommt darauf an.... Arbeitswoche beginnt mit Montag....Mittwoch ist Mitte (na, no, ned)..... Freizeitwoche beginnt mit Freitag-Nachmittag....


----------



## --MAXI-- (18. Oktober 2011)

Die werden schon noch kommen. Radon-Bonn schreibt ja auch voraussichtlich. 
Die werden die Bikes mit Sicherheit online stellen wenn die Seite fertig ist. Warum sollten sie warten wenn hier im Forum schon so ein Andrang herrscht.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (18. Oktober 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an.... Arbeitswoche beginnt mit Montag....Mittwoch ist Mitte (na, no, ned)..... Freizeitwoche beginnt mit Freitag-Nachmittag....



Liebe Leute: je mehr wir hier Fragen 3 mal beantworten müssen, Räder abwiegen, fotografieren und reinsetzen müssen, desto weniger Zeit haben wir für die wesentlichen Dinge, die euch interessieren. "WIR SIND DRAN und sehen, dass zumindest die Hardtail morgen drin sind und die Fullys am Do reinkommen." Wir werden aber eh nur die kompletten Ausstattungslisten und das Rahmendesign reinsetzen können. Die endgültigen Fotoräder als Musterbikes kommen erst noch.


----------



## s4shhh (18. Oktober 2011)

das reicht doch schon als Aussage


----------



## Max_V (18. Oktober 2011)

Das ist wie warten auf den Weihnachtsmann ;-) nur daß danach die eigene Brieftasche leer ist.

Freue mich auf die neuen Fullys...
MAX


----------



## hmx3 (18. Oktober 2011)

@Radon-Bonn

Könnt ihr bitte 2012 auch die Überstandshöhe bei den Geometriedaten anführen. Ferner wären Vorbaulänge und Lenkerbreite auch interessant, um gleich zu wissen, welche Änderungen man braucht, um das bike auf seine Anforderungen zu tunen.

Für die 29" besonders wichtig.


----------



## cyanmaster (18. Oktober 2011)

die Hardtails sind auf radons Startseite "Radon 2012 Preview" online...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andcream (18. Oktober 2011)

Und wo? Ich seh da kein Radon Preview?!


----------



## cyanmaster (18. Oktober 2011)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/de/index.html

=> unten: erster Kasten von rechts "Radon 2012 Preview"

oder direkt: http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/specs_online?mode=window&backgroundColor=%23222222


----------



## Andcream (18. Oktober 2011)

Auf der Radon Seite ist bei mir kein Kasten mit Radon Preview?! Komisch..
Aber der untere Link funktioniert.

Fotos wären schöner gewesen. So sind es ja nur Zeichnungen von den Rahmen. Aber immerhin die Parts kann man sehen.


----------



## cyanmaster (18. Oktober 2011)

Im Moment ist der Kasten auch wieder weg


----------



## Radon-Bonn (18. Oktober 2011)

cyanmaster schrieb:


> Im Moment ist der Kasten auch wieder weg



War ein Probelauf -aber ein ziemlich dürftiger. Morgen kommt der verbesserte und auch die Fullies. Die Fotos wie angekündigt kommen erst in 4 Wochen, wenn alle Musterbikes fertig sind......aber bis zur Auslieferung ist ja noch viel Zeit. Ein langer Winter........


----------



## Radon-Bonn (18. Oktober 2011)

Mxandi schrieb:


> Auf der Radon Seite ist bei mir kein Kasten mit Radon Preview?! Komisch..
> Aber der untere Link funktioniert.
> 
> Fotos wären schöner gewesen. So sind es ja nur Zeichnungen von den Rahmen. Aber immerhin die Parts kann man sehen.



Die Zeichnungen sind schöner als die Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bonn (18. Oktober 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> @Radon-Bonn
> 
> Könnt ihr bitte 2012 auch die Überstandshöhe bei den Geometriedaten anführen. Ferner wären Vorbaulänge und Lenkerbreite auch interessant, um gleich zu wissen, welche Änderungen man braucht, um das bike auf seine Anforderungen zu tunen.
> 
> Für die 29" besonders wichtig.



Kommt die Woche!! Wenn du vorab was wissen möchtest: welche Daten für welche Grösse?


----------



## Curtado (18. Oktober 2011)

Haben die 29er Steckachsen an der Federgabel?

Die Oberrohrlängen von den 29er wären super!


----------



## Burnie1976 (18. Oktober 2011)

@Radon 
Werden bei den 29er noch Anpassungen wegen der in der MTB kritisierten zu gestreckten Sitzposition vorgenommen? Kürzerer Vorbau? 
Black Sin 10.0


----------



## hmx3 (18. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Kommt die Woche!! Wenn du vorab was wissen möchtest: welche Daten für welche Grösse?


 

Danke für das Angebot, aber es reicht auch wenn diese auf Eurer hompage im Laufe dieser Woche kommen.

Hab grad die neuen Rahmendesigns gesehen-einfach super!


----------



## hmx3 (18. Oktober 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, aber es reicht auch wenn diese auf Eurer hompage im Laufe dieser Woche kommen.
> 
> Hab grad die neuen Rahmendesigns gesehen-einfach super! Straight, unauffällig auffällig.
> 
> Tut richtig gut im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern mit ihrem Opel Manta Design.


----------



## mmmmrrrrr (18. Oktober 2011)

cyanmaster schrieb:


> http://www.radon-bikes.de/de/index.html
> 
> => unten: erster Kasten von rechts "Radon 2012 Preview"
> 
> oder direkt: http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/specs_online?mode=window&backgroundColor=#222222


 
Sieht ja schonmal sehr gut aus, gibt es die weiße Lackierung auch für das zr Race 6.0 ? Danke


----------



## HPLT (19. Oktober 2011)

EDIT: Wurde anscheinend ausgebessert oder ich hat Tomaten aufn Augen


----------



## buffaloyann (19. Oktober 2011)

New deadline : when can the 29er-bikes be ordered?
About the delivery date: I think I have read that Radon mentioned january on the forum and elsewhere on the forum february or even march. I hope the first option (january) will be the right one!


----------



## wa2lugge (19. Oktober 2011)

hi wann wird es das team 6.0 geben (wird es noch ein weinachtsgeschenk)?


----------



## mmmmrrrrr (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Radon Team, ich habe mal eine kurze Frage, wie habt Ihr es denn geschafft eure neuen Bikes mit so guten Parts auszustatten zu tollen Preisen? Canyon kann ja diese Saison nicht mithalten und die erklären dies mit gestiegenen Zuliefererpreisen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InV (21. Oktober 2011)

Was wird das ZR Race 29 5.0 wiegen und wann kommen die Bikes endlich online?


----------



## Radon-Bonn (21. Oktober 2011)

mmmmrrrrr schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Team, ich habe mal eine kurze Frage, wie habt Ihr es denn geschafft eure neuen Bikes mit so guten Parts auszustatten zu tollen Preisen? Canyon kann ja diese Saison nicht mithalten und die erklären dies mit gestiegenen Zuliefererpreisen???



Die Zulieferpreise sind auch gestiegen.
Wir wollen/werden aber nicht mehr reduzieren und haben jetzt die besten Preise zu Anfang der Saison gemacht. Das ist fairer!!


----------



## stevie29 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Radon-Bonn,

haben sich die Geometrien der Rahmen des ZR Race und des ZR Team geändert oder bleibt alles beim alten?


----------



## Matze. (21. Oktober 2011)

> Canyon kann ja diese Saison nicht mithalten und die erklären dies mit gestiegenen Zuliefererpreisen???




Die konnten auch letztes Jahr nicht mithalten beim Preis, aber dieses Jahr ist es noch deutlicher, vor allem wenn man die offiziellen VK bei manchen Händlermarken vergleicht (die ja auch noch einen Rabatt geben).


----------



## KtuluOne62 (21. Oktober 2011)

Gerade die Mountain-Bike-Specs 2012 angesehen. Dann gibt es dieses Jahr also kein Swoop. Das wäre ja Schade


----------



## dj_holgie (21. Oktober 2011)

Matze. schrieb:


> Die konnten auch letztes Jahr nicht mithalten beim Preis



Geld ist aber nicht alles ;-)

Aber das 29er für 800 find ich auch schon sehr geil! Besonders hat es ja diesselben LRS bis zum 1200 Modell drauf


----------



## Radon-Bonn (21. Oktober 2011)

KtuluOne62 schrieb:


> Gerade die Mountain-Bike-Specs 2012 angesehen. Dann gibt es dieses Jahr also kein Swoop. Das wäre ja Schade



Das Swoop wird wie bereits zigfach hier gepostet am Bikefestival am Gardasee präsentiert


----------



## Radon-Bonn (21. Oktober 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Hallo Radon-Bonn,
> 
> haben sich die Geometrien der Rahmen des ZR Race und des ZR Team geändert oder bleibt alles beim alten?



Das ZR Race ist ein komplett neuer Rahmen, das ZR Team bleibt gleich


----------



## Hedgehogg (22. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Felgen bei dem Radon ZR Team 7.0 drauf sind? 

Da stehen unter "Laufräder" ja nur die Shimano Bezeichnungen für die XT-Naben oder sind die "DT Industry black" die Felgen? Kann im Internet unter dem Namen nichts finden...

Schonmal danke und sorry falls ich Tomaten auf den Augen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buffaloyann (22. Oktober 2011)

Hedgehogg schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Felgen bei dem Radon ZR Team 7.0 drauf sind?
> 
> Da stehen unter "Laufräder" ja nur die Shimano Bezeichnungen für die XT-Naben oder sind die "DT Industry black" die Felgen? Kann im Internet unter dem Namen nichts finden...
> 
> Schonmal danke und sorry falls ich Tomaten auf den Augen hab.


 
Alex Rims EN24 (preview p. 6)?


----------



## wolverine56 (22. Oktober 2011)

Sieht nicht so aus, dass der Slide Rahmen gegenüber dem 11er verändert wurde. Stattdessen wird mal schnell auf einen 2.35er Reifen umgerüstet und das Problem mit dem Hinterbau bleibt. Ein 2.4er ist in der All Mountain Klasse Standard.
Somit kann wieder kein Fat Albert usw... eingebaut werden. Die Hinterbauquerstrebe wird durch transportierende Steine in den Stollen nach wie vor zerkratzt und auf dem kleinsten Blatt und Ritzel schleift vermutlich wieder die Kette.


----------



## wolverine56 (22. Oktober 2011)

Und Crossmax ST (beim 9.0 2012) sind zwar super leicht. Bei entsprechender Fahrweise sollte man sich aber gleich einen Satz Speichen dazukaufen.


----------



## wildkater (22. Oktober 2011)

wolverine56 schrieb:


> Sieht nicht so aus, dass der Slide Rahmen gegenüber dem 11er verändert wurde. Stattdessen wird mal schnell auf einen 2.35er Reifen umgerüstet und das Problem mit dem Hinterbau bleibt. Ein 2.4er ist in der All Mountain Klasse Standard.
> Somit kann wieder kein Fat Albert usw... eingebaut werden. Die Hinterbauquerstrebe wird durch transportierende Steine in den Stollen nach wie vor zerkratzt und auf dem kleinsten Blatt und Ritzel schleift vermutlich wieder die Kette.


Oh, ist das wirklich so problematisch bei den Slides? Ich hatte schon das 9.0 im Visier, aber wenn kein 2.4er FA durchpasst, dann: GOOD BYE, RADON. 
Das wäre in der Tat ein NoGo.


----------



## wolverine56 (22. Oktober 2011)

Passen schon, aber dann musst du dich auf die oben angesprochenen Probleme vorbereiten.
Grobstollige Reifen ala Fat Albert verursachen diese Probleme zumindest beim 2011er Rahmen. Auf den neuen Bildern wurde der Rahmen anscheinend nur durch die neue Steckachse hinten steifer gemacht.
Ich persönlich fahre hinten einen 2.4er NN. Vorne Fat Albert. AM 140 9.0 2011er.
Verbaute den Fat hinten für einen Alpencross und schmieß ihn verärgert in die Ecke nach dem ich die ersten Ausritte damit machte.
Als Antwort bekam ich von radon nur, dass ich halt einen kleineren Durchmesser verbauen sollte.
Bei einem AM ein NO GO


----------



## Hedgehogg (22. Oktober 2011)

buffaloyann schrieb:


> Alex Rims EN24 (preview p. 6)?



Ah Ok. Dankeschön! =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (22. Oktober 2011)

Also an der Hinterstrebe ist schon wenig Platz wenn man nen 2,4 Reifen drin hat. 
@ wolverine56 Gut zu wissen,weil ich werd im Winter auch den NN hinten dranbauen, und vorne ein Fat Albert nehmen, weil der Racing Ralph hinten ist ein Witz!


----------



## Radon-Bonn (22. Oktober 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Oh, ist das wirklich so problematisch bei den Slides? Ich hatte schon das 9.0 im Visier, aber wenn kein 2.4er FA durchpasst, dann: GOOD BYE, RADON.
> Das wäre in der Tat ein NoGo.



Das Slide AM ist ein Allmountain und kein Enduro und wurde mit den 2.35ern bestes AM 2011 in der Bike und MTB.
Wir bieten für hartes AM das ED an und das Swoop, das im April vorgestellt wird mit 175mm Federweg.
Das Slide AM ist kein Bike auf den wir den FA spezifiziert haben.
Generell ist das auch kein Problem den FA zu montieren, Probleme könnten aber Steine im Profil machen, die den Lack der Strebe beschädigen, das ist aber bei jedem Bike gleicher Bauart ein Problem. Probleme beim Kettenwechsel der kleinen Ritzel sind Fahrtechnische Probleme, dafür gibt es Shifter


----------



## Radon-Bonn (22. Oktober 2011)

wolverine56 schrieb:


> Und Crossmax ST (beim 9.0 2012) sind zwar super leicht. Bei entsprechender Fahrweise sollte man sich aber gleich einen Satz Speichen dazukaufen.



Das Slide AM ist ein leichtes AM. Der ST passt super. Wer es stabiler mag und auf den Gewichts und damit Beschleunigungsvorteil ungetefederter Massen verzichten will, kann das AM gerne mit SX bekommen. Aber da wird das ED die klar bessere Wahl,


----------



## wildkater (22. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Das Slide AM ist ein Allmountain und kein Enduro und wurde mit den 2.35ern bestes AM 2011 in der Bike und MTB.


Sind ja auch gute Reifen, aber die Möglichkeit was noch stabileres zu verbauen versperrt man sich halt. Fahre derzeit das CUBE Stereo und da passt auch die MM von Schwalbe rein. Der FA ist definitiv KEIN klassischer Enduro-Reifen. Euer Slide ist ja auch top - allerdings bin ich halt ein FA-Fan, den NN teste ich jedes Jahr und kann nicht verstehen, wie der immer so viel Lob bekommt. Ich fahre keine Rennen, daher ist mir das Plus an Sicherheit mehr Wert als die Zeit die ich bergauf verliere. Allerdings ist mir der FA v. a. vorne wichtig und da passt er ja ;-)
Das Slide ist nach wie vor im Rennen um mein neues Bike 2012, hat nun aber durch den genannten Sachverhalt wieder Konkurrenz bekommen...


Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Wir bieten für hartes AM das ED an und das Swoop, das im April vorgestellt wird mit 175mm Federweg.


Ich brauch aber kein Enduro, sondern ein AM mit 150mm vorne - bergauf will ich schon auch noch Steigungen >25% schaffen.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (22. Oktober 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Sind ja auch gute Reifen, aber die Möglichkeit was noch stabileres zu verbauen versperrt man sich halt. Fahre derzeit das CUBE Stereo und da passt auch die MM von Schwalbe rein. Der FA ist definitiv KEIN klassischer Enduro-Reifen. Euer Slide ist ja auch top - allerdings bin ich halt ein FA-Fan, den NN teste ich jedes Jahr und kann nicht verstehen, wie der immer so viel Lob bekommt. Ich fahre keine Rennen, daher ist mir das Plus an Sicherheit mehr Wert als die Zeit die ich bergauf verliere. Allerdings ist mir der FA v. a. vorne wichtig und da passt er ja ;-)
> Das Slide ist nach wie vor im Rennen um mein neues Bike 2012, hat nun aber durch den genannten Sachverhalt wieder Konkurrenz bekommen...
> Ich brauch aber kein Enduro, sondern ein AM mit 150mm vorne - bergauf will ich schon auch noch Steigungen >25% schaffen.



Genau das ist das Problem. Du definierst den Begriff Allmountain falsch.
Racefully 100mm und dann AM mit 150 und dann ED mit 160?
Und wo soll die Mitte sein?
Mit 150mm einen Trail mit 25% Steigung 2 km mit 2.4er FA, Crossmax SX , Rucksack, 2L Camelbag und 14Kilo hoch? 
G


----------



## wolverine56 (22. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. Du definierst den Begriff Allmountain falsch.
> Racefully 100mm und dann AM mit 150 und dann ED mit 160?
> Und wo soll die Mitte sein?
> Mit 150mm einen Trail mit 25% Steigung 2 km mit 2.4er FA, Crossmax SX , Rucksack, 2L Camelbag und 14Kilo hoch?
> G




Der ist gut

Spass beiseite. Jetza kemma in Schmoarn, radon, wie wir Bayern sagen. 2.4 ist nicht nur im Endurobereich sondern im AM Bereich mittlerweile Standard. Einen Fat Albert hinten wählen viele Alpencrosser alleine schon wegen der Pannensicherheit und nicht weil sie harte Trailabfahrten fahren.

Fahrwerkstechnisch wurde aus dem Slide alles rausgeholt was rauszuholen ist.
Aber wie in der Formel 1 wurde wahrscheinlich nicht das Alltägliche bedacht.
Ich will kein Bike für ein Rennen sondern eins für Jahre, da sollten solche Problemchen spätestens nach der ersten Testfahrt auffallen.


----------



## wildkater (22. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. Du definierst den Begriff Allmountain falsch.
> Racefully 100mm und dann AM mit 150 und dann ED mit 160?
> Und wo soll die Mitte sein?
> Mit 150mm einen Trail mit 25% Steigung 2 km mit 2.4er FA, Crossmax SX , Rucksack, 2L Camelbag und 14Kilo hoch?
> G


Warum so pampig? 
DAS mit dem "wo soll denn die Mitte sein" ist ja gerade der Punkt, die Übergänge Tour-AM-Enduro sind fliessend und je nach Biker unterschiedlich. 
Und genau deshalb würde ich mir zumindest die theoretische Möglichkeit, einen 2,4er FA an einem Bike mit 150mm Federweg zu verbauen, wünschen - ich glaube nicht, dass ich deshalb den AM-Begriff falsch verstehe.
Immerhin bietet dieser Federweg unbestrittenerweise auch genau die Reserven, die man eben mit einem FA noch optimieren kann - oder warum kann man in anderen 150mm-Bikes auch fettere Reifen als 2.35 fahren (wobei die Breitenangaben ja auch nach Hersteller unterschiedlich zu sehen sind.).
Ich will doch auch keinen Krieg vom Zaun brechen, aber konstruktive Kritik bei einem *dennoch* ansonsten auf hohem Niveau liegenden Bike sollte schon auch erwünscht sein in einem Bike-Forum, denke ich.

Übrigens 2 km lang schaffe ich keine 25% Steigung, zumnindest nicht auf'm Trail. 

PS: Danke wolverine56, das mit der Pannensicherheit ist - vielleicht nicht in den Mittelgebirgen, aber sehr wohl in den Alpen - DURCHAUS ein Thema, ich weiß was ein Snakebite ist. Und den hatte ich mit den FA genau einmal und auch nur wegen einem saftigen Fahrfehler meinerseits.
Früher bei fast jeder Alpentour, allerdings auch nicht mit NN - die sind mir dafür einfach bei Nässe zu rutschig.


----------



## Themeankitty (22. Oktober 2011)

Cube hat doch auch an seinem Stereo oder AMS 150 Fat Albert 2,4 montiert, genauso wie manch andere Bike der ALL MOUNTAIN Kategorie !


----------



## mmmmrrrrr (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen, möchte mir auf jeden Fall ein ZR Race 2012 anschaffen bin mir abe nicht sicher ob ich das 6.0 in 26 oder 29 nehmen soll.
Mit 29igern habe ich keine Erfahrung sondern nur über Vor- und Nachteile gelesen.
Ich möchte damit auch nicht nur durch Gelände sondern auch etwas mehr auf der Straße fahren, wie sind da so die 29iger. Danke


----------



## zoomer (22. Oktober 2011)

mmmmrrrrr schrieb:


> Ich möchte damit auch nicht nur durch Gelände sondern auch etwas mehr auf der Straße fahren, wie sind da so die 29iger. Danke


noch besser.



Weil keine der Unterschiede gegenüber dem 26er, oder Nachteile wenn man das so sehen will,
dort eine Rolle spielen. Dort aber niedrigerer Rollwiderstand und grössere Stabilität punkten
können.

Ich fahr jedenfalls seither immer öfters mal rein auf der Strasse rum, wo ich früher doch eher
das Gefühl hatte, auf nem Kiesweg besser aufgehoben zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmmmrrrrr (22. Oktober 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> noch besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Antwort, und wie ist es mit der Spritzigkeit ist das ein großer Unterschied?


----------



## zoomer (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich merke es nicht, habe sogar noch 2 kg Laufräder.
Ist aber subjektiv, andere mögen das anders sehen.

Kann auch an der Motivation und Sitzposition liegen. Ich bin aber insgesamt,
bei gleichem Puls etwas schneller als mit meinem vergleichbaren 26er.
Auf der Strasse beschleunige ich auch weniger häufig als auf dem Trail.


----------



## stevie29 (23. Oktober 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Warum so pampig?


 
Radon-Bonn scheint keinen guten Tag zu haben oder ist einfach nicht kritikfähig, ging mir bei einem anderen, für mich wichtigen, Thema (Geometriedaten ...) auch so, da wurde mir "Halbwissen" unterstellt ...


----------



## hmx3 (23. Oktober 2011)

mmmmrrrrr schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, möchte mir auf jeden Fall ein ZR Race 2012 anschaffen bin mir abe nicht sicher ob ich das 6.0 in 26 oder 29 nehmen soll.
> Mit 29igern habe ich keine Erfahrung sondern nur über Vor- und Nachteile gelesen.
> Ich möchte damit auch nicht nur durch Gelände sondern auch etwas mehr auf der Straße fahren, wie sind da so die 29iger. Danke


 
Wenn du Straße und leichtes Gelände (Waldautobahnen, Schotterpisten) ist das 29er schon eine Alternative. Bei hartem MTB Einsatz kann ich nur das 10.0 SL empfehlen, da der bessere LRS dann eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Trotzdem ist das 29er träger, weniger wendiger, aber downhill stabiler.

Wichtig ist auch die Größe und die daraus resultierende Überstandshöhe. Nicht wenn du einmal unvorhergesehen absteigen mußt, deine Juwelen am Oberrohr hängen


----------



## marathoni1966 (23. Oktober 2011)

Wollte mal wissen wann etwas zur Scart Serie kommt. Liebäugelte mit 10.0 aber die 11 Kg waren mir im Verhältnis zum Stevens noch zu schwer.


----------



## dj_holgie (23. Oktober 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> noch besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch das höhere Gewicht und die trägeren Laufräder merkt man da auch. OK auf Straße wird man eh nicht oft beschleunigen und wieder bremsen, sondern seine Geschwindigkeit halten von daher wohl ne echte Alternative. Evtl. auch über ein Trekking Rad nachdenken, wenn es nur um Straßen und um Waldautobahnen geht?!


----------



## Schwitte (23. Oktober 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Radon-Bonn scheint keinen guten Tag zu haben oder ist einfach nicht kritikfähig, ging mir bei einem anderen, für mich wichtigen, Thema (Geometriedaten ...) auch so, da wurde mir "Halbwissen" unterstellt ...



Nicht kritikfähig? 
Deinem Beitrag zu urteilen evtl. auch nicht unbedingt einer deinen Stärken, oder?

Man kann es eben nicht jedem recht machen. Finde Radon schlägt sich hier im Forum ganz wacker, im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Hersteller. Wenn natürlich zu viele Schlaumeier alles besser wissen....kein Wunder wenn sich manch ein Hersteller hier zurück zieht.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## stevie29 (23. Oktober 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Nicht kritikfähig?
> Deinem Beitrag zu urteilen evtl. auch nicht unbedingt einer deinen Stärken, oder?


 
Es kommt immer auf die Art und Weise der Kritik an - wie heißt es doch so schön: "Der Ton macht die Musik".


----------



## mmmmrrrrr (23. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Doch das höhere Gewicht und die trägeren Laufräder merkt man da auch. OK auf Straße wird man eh nicht oft beschleunigen und wieder bremsen, sondern seine Geschwindigkeit halten von daher wohl ne echte Alternative. Evtl. auch über ein Trekking Rad nachdenken, wenn es nur um Straßen und um Waldautobahnen geht?!


 
Danke für eure Tipps, hat mir schon weiter geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (23. Oktober 2011)

Hörensagen:
- 29" hat doch bei Steigungen auf Asphalt minimale Nachteile
+ Sobald es auf Schotterstraßen geht hat es Aufgrund der besseren Überrolleigenschaft die Nase wieder vorn.
+ Abfarten über Stock und Stein 29" besser
- Spritzigkeit 
- Gewicht
- Beschleunigung
+ Geschwindigkeit halten
oder?


----------



## Matze. (23. Oktober 2011)

> - 29" hat doch bei Steigungen auf Asphalt minimale Nachteile




Nein!




> + Sobald es auf Schotterstraßen geht hat es Aufgrund der besseren Überrolleigenschaft die Nase wieder vorn.
> + Abfarten über Stock und Stein 29" besser




Stimmt, ist ja auch beides das Gleiche


----------



## konamatze (23. Oktober 2011)

Max_V schrieb:


> Hörensagen:
> - 29" hat doch bei Steigungen auf Asphalt minimale Nachteile
> + Sobald es auf Schotterstraßen geht hat es Aufgrund der besseren Überrolleigenschaft die Nase wieder vorn.
> + Abfarten über Stock und Stein 29" besser
> ...



Fahrergröße spielt auch eine Rolle, für kleine Fahrer eher nicht so optimal  und es ist nicht so handlich

 Gruß Matze


----------



## dj_holgie (23. Oktober 2011)

Max_V schrieb:


> Hörensagen:
> - 29" hat doch bei Steigungen auf Asphalt minimale Nachteile
> + Sobald es auf Schotterstraßen geht hat es Aufgrund der besseren Überrolleigenschaft die Nase wieder vorn.
> + Abfarten über Stock und Stein 29" besser
> ...



Abfahrten auf jeden Fall. Ist so ähnlich wie ein Monstertruck 
Geschwindigkeit halten im Gelände auch auf jeden Fall, da die Reifen nicht so sehr Geschwindigkeit an Hindernissen verlieren, auf Waldautobahn auch aber nur da die 8% besser rollen..

Gewicht gilt natürlich auch nur für dieselbe Preisklasse.. Es gibt auch teure relativ leichte 29er... Aber auf 8,5 KG wie teure 26er HT wirds wohl nie kommen.. Aber muss es ja auch nicht.


----------



## Max_V (24. Oktober 2011)

zu: - 29" hat doch bei Steigungen auf Asphalt minimale Nachteile

Dann spielt MASSENTRÄGHEIT keine Rolle?


----------



## HPLT (24. Oktober 2011)

Doch und gerade deswegen bin ich dir Meinung.
Damit man mit einem 29" den gleichen Weg macht muss es sich das Rad weniger schnell drehen, zudem sind wegen des höheren Gewichts höhere Kräfte zum beschleunigen notwendig und somit hat es Nachteile gegenüber einem 26" wenn es generell um Anstiege geht. Zusätzlich muss der 29" m.M.n. gegen eine größere Hangabtriebskraft treten.

Ganz einfaches Beispiel:

Eine 5 kg Kugel wird gegenüber einer 2 kg Kugel immer schneller den Berg runter rollen. Bei gleicher Kraft aber wirst du diese nie soweit hoch stoßen können (Es sei denn du befindest dich im Vakuum).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Oktober 2011)

HPLT schrieb:


> Ganz einfaches Beispiel:
> 
> Eine 5 kg Kugel wird gegenüber einer 2 kg Kugel immer schneller den Berg runter rollen. Bei gleicher Kraft aber wirst du diese nie soweit hoch stoßen können (Es sei denn du befindest dich im Vakuum).



Was hat das Vakuum mit der Gravitationskraft zu tun?
Dennoch stimmt dein Bsp (bis auf die Klammer, dort muss Vakuum durch Weltall - nicht zu nah an einem Planeten - ersetzt werden) aber 

29" ist immer träger als 26". 
Das bessere Überrollverhalten im Gelände liegt am größeren Radius, es "verkeilt" sich einfach nicht so leicht...


----------



## hmx3 (24. Oktober 2011)

Und man glaubt wirklich, daß 0,86% besserer Abrollwinkel (im Vgl. zum 26") das Überrollverhalten drastisch erhöht?

Da muß man glaub ich einen sehr sensiblen Hintern haben.

Im Grunde kann man´s drehen und enden wie man will, die die Vorteile des 29ers sind bergab und die Nachteile sind bergauf.

@Radon-Bonn

Irgendwas kann bei deinen Gewichtsangaben nicht stimmen.

Lt. der eingestellten Bilder wiegt das ZR-Race 10.0 9,9 kg, das ZR-Race 29 9 SL 9,6 kg???

Jetzt hat aber das 29er schwere Laufrade, Reifen, etc., oder ist der Rahmen des 26" ZR-Race soviel schwerer?


----------



## HPLT (24. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was hat das Vakuum mit der Gravitationskraft zu tun?
> Dennoch stimmt dein Bsp (bis auf die Klammer, dort muss Vakuum durch Weltall - nicht zu nah an einem Planeten - ersetzt werden) aber
> 
> 29" ist immer träger als 26".
> Das bessere Überrollverhalten im Gelände liegt am größeren Radius, es "verkeilt" sich einfach nicht so leicht...


 
Naja war schnell dahin geschrieben ohne nochmal zu kontrollieren - Mein Physiklehrer hätte mir dafür eine Schelle gegeben ^^.
Ich bin trotzdem der Meinung 29" sind und bleiben ein Marketinggag - So riesig sind die Unterschiede nicht wie manch einer herbeiredet und die Branche brauchte einfach was neues was man als Innovation verkaufen konnte. Ich denke beides sind gute Räder aber ich werd wohl beim alt bewährten bleiben (Somahl mir auch diese übergrossen Reifen nicht so recht gefallen wollen)


----------



## zoomer (24. Oktober 2011)

HPLT schrieb:


> Eine 5 kg Kugel wird gegenüber einer 2 kg Kugel immer schneller den Berg runter rollen.



Aber nicht auf dieser Welt .


----------



## dj_holgie (24. Oktober 2011)

HPLT schrieb:


> Naja war schnell dahin geschrieben ohne nochmal zu kontrollieren - Mein Physiklehrer hätte mir dafür eine Schelle gegeben ^^.
> Ich bin trotzdem der Meinung 29" sind und bleiben ein Marketinggag - So riesig sind die Unterschiede nicht wie manch einer herbeiredet und die Branche brauchte einfach was neues was man als Innovation verkaufen konnte. Ich denke beides sind gute Räder aber ich werd wohl beim alt bewährten bleiben (Somahl mir auch diese übergrossen Reifen nicht so recht gefallen wollen)



Bist du´s überhaupt schon gefahren? Für größere Menschen sind 29er mehr als sinnvoll denk ich mal..Aber nen 29er mit nem S Rahmen


----------



## thomasf (24. Oktober 2011)

Seh ich das richtig 
29er sind mehr Tourer oder ???


----------



## zoomer (24. Oktober 2011)

thomasf schrieb:


> 29er sind mehr Tourer oder ???



Das ist alles subjektiv, einfach mal fahren und dann annehmen, ablehnen
oder ignorieren.

Wenn man nach einem Ausschau hält, das nicht durch superkurzes
Steuerrohr, Sitzstreben und steilen Lenkwinkel, auf 26er macht,
wird man auch einen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## martinos (25. Oktober 2011)

kann mir mal jemand helfen:
Das ZR Race 7.0 29er 2012 wiegt laut Radon-Bonn 10,8 KG (in welcher Größe?). Stand irgendwo im Thread irgendwo wieviel ein 26er ZR Race 7.0 2012 wiegt? Ich hab nix gefunden und in den Specs der neuen Räder auf der Radon-Homepage steht alles außer dem Gewicht drin.


----------



## Max_V (25. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn hat irgenwo geschrieben, daß sie später mit den Bilden das Gewicht einstellen und alle Räder in 18" an die Waage kommen.
Entweder noch warten oder Radon-Bonn fragen ob er dir das Gewicht postet.


----------



## donprogrammo (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde sagen das hat sein Grund, dass inzwischen immer mehr Profis 29er fahren, von Marathon bis Cross Country sind die damit Erfolgreich. Für mich schließt sich daraus, dass das Konzept der 29er am Ende auf jeden Fall aufgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (25. Oktober 2011)

Max_V schrieb:


> Radon-Bonn hat irgenwo geschrieben, daß sie später mit den Bilden das Gewicht einstellen und alle Räder in 18" an die Waage kommen.
> Entweder noch warten oder Radon-Bonn fragen ob er dir das Gewicht postet.


 
Radon-Bonn liest ja mit, bin gespannt auf die Antwort. Vielleicht ist ja das Süd-Radon-Testival tatsächlich in Freiburg, Stuttgart oder in der Nähe, dann kann ich das selber wiegen


----------



## Radon-Bonn (25. Oktober 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> Radon-Bonn liest ja mit, bin gespannt auf die Antwort. Vielleicht ist ja das Süd-Radon-Testival tatsächlich in Freiburg, Stuttgart oder in der Nähe, dann kann ich das selber wiegen


wir sind dran


----------



## s4shhh (25. Oktober 2011)

@Radon: So ist es halt...man kann es nicht allen Recht machen.
Das Problem mit den Gewichten hat fast jeder Hersteller weil es halt keine offizielle Messmethode gibt.
Und ganz ehrlich....auf welchem Level fahren die meisten hier?! Sind da 100g-500g entscheidend?


----------



## martinos (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Radon-Bonn,

ich denke es ist wie immer: einer schreibt was, fünf schreiben normal zurück, dann kommt irgendein Troll der bewusst oder unbewusst provoziert. Ich glaube, manchen ist gar nicht bewusst, was sie durch ihren Sprachstil für Ausdrucksmöglichkeiten haben, die dann natürlich auch ins Beleidigende gehen können.

Ich finde es toll, wie hier schon vorab die Infos zu den neuen Bikes übers Forum zusammenkommen und ich halte das auch für eine sehr gute Werbung für Radon, zumal hier doch jede Menge Kundschaft lauert und auf jede interessante Nachricht wartet. Transalp24 macht es gleich und ich finde das oberspitzenklasse und ein Unterscheidungsmerkmal zum Wettbewerb.

Bei Facebook ist es doch nicht anders: 10 freuen sich drauf, dass ne Info kommt, einer stänkert rum. Da hilft nix außer ignorieren bzw. freundliche und allgemein gehaltene Antwort. Alle Normalos hier haben sicherlich nicht die Erwartungshaltung, dass innerhalb von Minuten geantwortet wird und dass Fotobeweise oder beglaubigte Magazin-Korrektur-Abschriften veröffentlicht werden. Mir geht es geschäftlich nicht anders, dass ich tagtäglich unverschämte oder freche Kundenanfragen habe, bei denen ich dem Gegenüber oder Mailschreiber am liebsten eins in die Fresse hauen würde - hilft aber nix, denn auf das Niveau darf ich nicht runter, sonst bin ich gleich wie der Gegenüber.

100 Gramm hin oder her interessieren sicherlich nicht und manche kapieren bestimmt auch weiterhin nicht, dass es gewisse Fertigungstoleranzen gibt. Mich würde das Gewicht trotzdem interessieren (gerne auch per PM), zumal die Bikes sonst recht identisch aussehen und ich mich als bislang ausschließlich Schwer-Fully-Fahrer eine halbwegs leichte und günstige Alternative suche, wenn es mal nicht all zu ruppig zugeht.

@Süd-Testival: schade, auf Facebook hat das nach ziemlichem Interesse ausgesehen. Wo sind die Südlichter? Meldet euch, aber zackig!


----------



## geefactor (25. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> @Gewichte: welchen Sinn hat es eigentlich Gewichte anzugeben? Selbst wenn man hier ein 16" Bike nachwiegt, ohne Pedale und eloxiert, wie alle anderen Hersteller und das alles akriebisch angibt, wird man doch hier wieder beschimpft man würde gefakte Bikes wiegen, um zu manipulieren. Generell muss ich sagen: wir geben uns viel Mühe geile Bikes zu super Preisen zu bauen, geben uns hier grosse Mühe alle Fragen zu beantworten, aber das Niveau, was hier einige an den Tag legen, lässt uns überdenken uns hier eher zurück zu ziehen, als 100 Modelle in 2 Farben und 3-6 Größen und diversen Ausstattungsvariationen abzuwiegen.
> Diese ständigen aggressiven und falschen Behauptungen, wie bei den Rahmengeometrien und Unverschämtheiten im Tonfall Einzelner sind so daneben, dass man selber pampig wird. Bei mir stellt sich vor allem mal die Frage und den Sinn, was das alles soll? Wollt ihr Infos und Fragen beantwortet haben, weil ihr an den Bikes interessiert seid oder nur um hier Unfrieden zu stiften. Falls es das letztere ist, machen wir besser hier das Forum zu.



Nicht gerade professionell deine Antwort! 

Du, als Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Marketing der Firma Radon, solltest trotz negativ erhaltener Äußerungen im Forum die Antworten immer professionell und sachlich beantworten. Emotionen haben dabei nichts zu suchen!

Mit negativen Äußerungen im Forum oder auf diversen social Network Portalen muss immer gerechnet werden. Die Frage ist wie man damit umgeht. 

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle nur auf das wesentliche konzentrieren  und negative Äußerungen nicht beachten.

Ansonsten tolle Arbeit


----------



## stevie29 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich sehe das wie geefactor:
Tolle Arbeit von Radon-Bonn, aber der Tonfall könnte tatsächlich manchmal etwas "gemässigter" sein, mit Kritik muß man umgehen können (wenn sie denn sachlich aussieht und niemand beleidigt wird).
Und Androhungen, das Forum zuzumachen oder Beiträge/Mitglieder zu löschen sind schon ganz schön hart und gehen m. E. an der Sache vorbei.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. Oktober 2011)

geefactor schrieb:


> Nicht gerade professionell deine Antwort!
> 
> Du, als Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Marketing der Firma Radon, solltest trotz negativ erhaltener Äußerungen im Forum die Antworten immer professionell und sachlich beantworten. Emotionen haben dabei nichts zu suchen!
> 
> ...



Dann kannste auch gleich in ein Radgeschäft gehen, wo dich einer mit 
Anzug und aufgestzter Freundlichkeit mit einem lächeln im Gesicht übern Tisch zieht.
Ich finde das sympathisch das da bei Radon ein Mensch sitzt und ehrlich postet ! Weiter so


----------



## dj_holgie (25. Oktober 2011)

Naja man muss ja nicht jedes Wort hier auf die Goldwage legen. 

Wenn einige Unverschämt sind dann lass sie doch..

Ihr seid ja nicht gezwungen jedem HanneBammel eine Antwort zu geben. Heißt ja nicht das ihr nächstes Jahr keine Bikes mehr verkauft.. 

Das hier ist ein Forum..Meinungsfreiheit! 

Jetzt mit zu drohen "Entweder ihr schluckt das was ich schreibe ohne kritische Fragen oder wir machen das Forum zu" halte ich für mehr als unprofessionell. 

Schaut mal rüber ins Canyon Forum.. Da gibts auch dutzende kritsche Fragen (Nadellagerprobleme beim Strive etc...) Trotzdem geben die Verantwortlichen noch Infos wenn es Sinn macht und wollen nicht sofort das ganze Forum schließen.. Sorry, aber ein wenig daneben imo...


----------



## dj_holgie (25. Oktober 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Dann kannste auch gleich in ein Radgeschäft gehen, wo dich einer mit
> Anzug und aufgestzter Freundlichkeit mit einem lächeln im Gesicht übern Tisch zieht.
> Ich finde das sympathisch das da bei Radon ein Mensch sitzt und ehrlich postet ! Weiter so



In jedem 2. Satz zu schreiben das bei uns alles billiger und besser geworden ist macht auf mich aber auch nicht den super seriösen Eindruck, wobei RADON-BONN das dann auch immerhin an Beispiel belegt was widerum gut ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bonn (25. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> In jedem 2. Satz zu schreiben das bei uns alles billiger und besser geworden ist macht auf mich aber auch nicht den super seriösen Eindruck, wobei RADON-BONN das dann auch immerhin an Beispiel belegt was widerum gut ist..



Unsere Strategie für 2012 ist bessere Ausstattung zu noch günstigeren Preisen.


----------



## zoomer (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiss nicht was die Angabe von Gewichten für Probleme bereitet.


Man nimmt Grösse M, einer Modellausführung, genau so wie es
ausgeliefert wird, stellt es auf eine gute Waage, und gibt den Wert
in kg, auf eine Kommastelle an.



Das Gewicht ist für Fahrradkäufer genau so wichtig, wie Farbe und
Ausstattung. Wenn ich eine XTR Kurbel bestelle, bekomme aber
eine SLX bin ich genau so betrogen wie wenn das rote Rad auf einmal
blau ist, oder ein 10,2 kg Rad nach dem Auspacken 11,8 kg wiegt.


Damit man keine Nachteile gegenüber denen hat die doch mogeln,
gibt man die Details einfach an und gut ist. Grösse M weil das die
meist verkaufte Grösse ist. Alles andere ist kleiner und leichter oder
grösser und schwerer, das kann ein Kunde selbst nachvollziehen.


Rad 29 10.X, schwarz anodisiert,
wie abgebildet, Grösse M, ohne Pedale : 10,2 kg
(rot-lila-pink lackiert : 10,4 kg)



Rahmengewicht (wie geliefert) unlackiert angeben geht nicht, wenn
man den Rahmen so nicht kaufen kann.
Gewicht mit komplett gekürzter Sattelstütze, Lenker und Gabel anzugeben
geht nicht, sonst würde es niemanden mehr passen.
Gewicht mit leichteren Reifen als ausgeliefert, geht nicht.
Reifen mit Milch wiegen, aber mit Schlauch ausliefern, geht nicht.
Etc.,
Dient nur dazu den Kunden zu täuschen. Wenn er es doch merkt ist
er enttäuscht und es gibt schlechte PR.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (25. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Naja man muss ja nicht jedes Wort hier auf die Goldwage legen.
> 
> Wenn einige Unverschämt sind dann lass sie doch..
> 
> ...









?


----------



## Max_V (25. Oktober 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was die Angabe von Gewichten für Probleme bereitet.
> 
> 
> Man nimmt Grösse M, einer Modellausführung, genau so wie es
> ...




Hier täusch doch keiner einen Kunden. Es sind Vorabinformationen basierend auf Vorserienmodelle usw. Über Täuschung reden wir dann, wenn auf der HP Falschaussagen stehen und dann ein Kaufvertrag aufgrung von falschen Aussagen abgeschlossen wird!!!


----------



## Schwitte (25. Oktober 2011)

Ausnahmslos jeder (auch deutlich höherpreisige) Hersteller schummeln ein  wenig mit den Gewichten! Sicher nicht ok, aber so lange es so gehandhabt  wird, wäre der Ehrliche letztendlich der Dumme. 

Ich für meinen Teil schei$$ auf die letzten paar Gramm. Brauche kein Bike  fürs warme Wohnzimmer oder für die Wage. Das Ding muss funktionieren.

Radon bietet zweifelsohne ein hervorragendes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und  aufgrund der hochwertigen Komponenten gehören die Bikes mit zu den Leichtesten  in ihrem Segment.

 Ich würde mich hier nicht provozieren lassen sondern bestimmte Posts  einfach ignorieren, sonst artet das Ganze nur unnötig aus.

 Radon macht hier einen guten Job, weiter so!

 Gruß Schwitte


----------



## spider12 (25. Oktober 2011)

Max_V schrieb:


> Hier täusch doch keiner einen Kunden. Es sind Vorabinformationen basierend auf Vorserienmodelle usw. Über Täuschung reden wir dann, wenn auf der HP Falschaussagen stehen und dann ein Kaufvertrag aufgrung von falschen Aussagen abgeschlossen wird!!!


 
..Genau und da hat man doch bei den Radon (und allen anderen online-Versendern) alle Trümpfe auf seiner Seite. 
Verspricht jemand ein 10 Kilo Bike und liefert 11 Kilo, geht es eben zurück...

Ich für meinen Teil finde hier jedenfalls die Vorabinfo von Radon wirklich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. Oktober 2011)

Der Wahnsinn hier.
Mein HT hat 13kg und ich komm überall hoch. Haben hier einige so wenig Muskeln in den Beinen das jedes Gramm zählt??
LÄCHERLICH!!

Noch frecher ist, ständig Radon mit Canyon zu vergleichen. Hier im Radonunterforum wird gemeckert das die Gewichte nicht stimmen und bei Canyon das dass Preis-Leistungsverhältniss garnicht mehr passt.

Jeder der ein Radon fährt  kann sich glücklich schätzen das es ein Supportforum gibt.


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich gebe Spider, trailbiker und schwitte recht - warum immer so auf die Grammgenauigkeit bestehen?? Radon macht hier nen super Job, die Bikes haben ein geniales PL.-Verhältnis und wer sich vor Ort davon überzeugen möchte kann ja auch mal eine Tour bei einem Radon Testcenter machen und die Bikes im Gelände fahren und DANN sagen ob sie zu schwer sind. 

Liebe Grüße aus Mallorca, roxy


----------



## stevie29 (25. Oktober 2011)

Gewicht hin oder her - ist mir persönlich auch nicht so wichtig und man muß auch verstehen, daß Radon jetzt nicht schon für jedes einzelne Modell (am besten in jeder Rahmenhöhe und mit jedem Lack) 100%-ige Gewichtsangaben liefern kann - da reichen doch Tendenzen ...

Interessant wären für mich persönlich (und sicherlich auch für andere) weitere Geometriedaten wie Überstandshöhe, Stack und Reach.
Kommen da noch Angaben von euch, Radon-Bonn?


Danke


----------



## Windpflug (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Radon-Bonn,
wird der neue ZR Race Rahmen dieselbe Geo wie der Vorgänger haben?
und geht Hinterbauveränderung in Richtung komfortabler?

Ist die Überstandshöhe beim 18er bekannt?

Dank im voraus
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mfg Windpflug


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Oktober 2011)

der team rahmen ist unverändert. der race-rahmen ist neu.


----------



## zoomer (25. Oktober 2011)

Ja sorry,
Ich meine damit nicht im speziellen Radon,
und selbstverständlich keine Vorserienmodelle, sondern das was man kaufen kann.


----------



## greg12 (25. Oktober 2011)

gewicht hin oder her! die paar hundert gramm sind doch wohl unerheblich, liegt doch meist beim fahrer das größte einsparungspotential am gesamtsystemgewicht. sagen wir mal fahrer 90kg + bike mit 12kg=102kg systemgewicht, dh. bike hat einen anteil von 11,76% am gesamtgewicht. 
jetzt sparen wir 500gr am bike, also immerhin 4,2% des bike gewichts, ergibt das einen anteil von 11,33% am gesamtsystem.
4,2% von riders weight wären aber immerhin 3,75kg weniger, was das systemgewicht deutlich unter 100kg bringen würde. 
somit sparen wir uns die diskussionen über ein paar hundert gramms am bike und achten lieber auf unsere eigenen gramms, das hat in summe wesentlich mehr einfluss...


----------



## zoomer (25. Oktober 2011)

Trotzdem interessiert mich beim Fahrradkauf,
selbst wenn es um ein Stahlhardtail geht - das Gewicht.


Woher willst Du wissen ob ich nicht an meinen Körper noch viel
strengere Masstäbe anlege und Aufwand betreibe ?


----------



## nonanonymous (25. Oktober 2011)

[FONT="]@radon-bonn[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=black][FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]Hallo![/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=black][FONT="]KÃ¶nnt Ihr mir bitte mitteilen, ob beim Race 7.0 29er vorne eine 15mm-Steckachse drinsteckt? Die Typenbezeichnung[/FONT] [FONT="]der VR-Nabe[/FONT][/COLOR] [COLOR=black][FONT="]deutet zumindest darauf hin. Und[/FONT] [FONT="]wird die SID in der "tapered"-Variante verbaut?[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=black][FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]Kann man sich das Rad (VorfÃ¼hrexemplar) ab irgendwann bei Euch in Bonn in natura anschauen? Ich bin Ende Nov. in der Gegendâ¦[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=black][FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]Danke![/FONT]


----------



## dj_holgie (25. Oktober 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> gewicht hin oder her! die paar hundert gramm sind doch wohl unerheblich, liegt doch meist beim fahrer das größte einsparungspotential am gesamtsystemgewicht. sagen wir mal fahrer 90kg + bike mit 12kg=102kg systemgewicht, dh. bike hat einen anteil von 11,76% am gesamtgewicht.
> jetzt sparen wir 500gr am bike, also immerhin 4,2% des bike gewichts, ergibt das einen anteil von 11,33% am gesamtsystem.
> 4,2% von riders weight wären aber immerhin 3,75kg weniger, was das systemgewicht deutlich unter 100kg bringen würde.
> somit sparen wir uns die diskussionen über ein paar hundert gramms am bike und achten lieber auf unsere eigenen gramms, das hat in summe wesentlich mehr einfluss...








[Weitere]

Das kann man so doch nicht verallgemeinern. Wenn ich nur Touren mit meiner Freundin fahren würde wär mir das Gewicht auch wurscht! 

Es gibt aber auch Leute die Marathon unter Zeitdruck fahren.. Da kommts auf jedes 10. Gramm und auf jeden Watt Rollwiderstand an gegen die Uhr. Und es wiegt auch nicht jeder 90 KG. + Machts ein unterschied, ob du z.B. 300 Gramm mehr im Rucksack hast oder deine Laufräder 300 Gramm schwerer sind. 

Aber versteh die ganze Diskussion auch nicht  Ist doch für jeden was dabei.. Black Sin für Marathon Fahrer, ZR Race für Marathon Fahrer die auf ihren Geldbeutel achten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Oktober 2011)

@nonanonymous:

das ZR Race 29 7.0 kommt am Vorderrad mit einer 15mm Steckachse, die SID kommt mit "normalem" nicht getapertem Schaftrohr 1 1/8".
Wir haben bereits ein Muster davon im Laden in Bonn stehen, Ende November kannst du das dann natürlich auch begutachten

RADON Team


----------



## romanb7 (26. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @nonanonymous:
> 
> das ZR Race 29 7.0 kommt am Vorderrad mit einer 15mm Steckachse, die SID kommt mit "normalem" nicht getapertem Schaftrohr 1 1/8".
> Wir haben bereits ein Muster davon im Laden in Bonn stehen, Ende November kannst du das dann natürlich auch begutachten
> ...


 
Schön das ihr verkaufen wollt, aber könntet ihr auch um die Anliegen der Leute kümmern die bereits gekauft haben?

Da weder auf meine Mails geantwortet wird, vom Versuch telefonisch jemand zu erreichen mal ganz zu schweigen........

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=549881

Vielleicht bekomm ich/wir ja auf dem Wege mal ne Reaktion.


----------



## kleinrotwild (26. Oktober 2011)

Sehr guter Einwand von romanb7.

So geht's mir auch. Bei eMails wartet man oft vergeblich auf Antwort, und beim Telefonieren gibt man irgendwann mal auf.

Das ist ein absolutes "NoGo".

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie man mal überhaupt oder zeitnah, eine Antwort von Radon bekommt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Oktober 2011)

@romanb7:
Sorry, dass du bisher niemanden erreichen konntest bzw. sich niemand auf Emails gemeldet hat, das ist normalerweise nicht unsere Art.

Bezüglich des Knackens in deinem Slide: das kann natürlich recht viele Ursachen haben und ist in einer Ferndiagnose schwer lokalisierbar...erste Fehlerquellen sind die Pedalen und die Sattelstütze, das kannst du selbst flott überprüfen. Andernfalls kann ich dir nur den Weg in unser Radon Center in Bonn oder den zu einem Service Partner empfehlen, die dir gern weiterhelfen.

RADON Team


----------



## h1ld3 (26. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @romanb7:
> bzw. sich niemand auf Emails gemeldet hat, das ist normalerweise nicht unsere Art.
> 
> 
> RADON Team



Nicht eure Art?!
Dann frag ich mich, wieso es mehr als genug Leute gibt (inkl. mir), die vergeblich auf eine Rückmeldung per Mail warten...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Oktober 2011)

@h1ld3:

Dann wiederhole doch bitte noch einmal deine Frage, vielleicht können wir ja jetzt helfen.

RADON Team


----------



## romanb7 (26. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @romanb7:
> Sorry, dass du bisher niemanden erreichen konntest bzw. sich niemand auf Emails gemeldet hat, das ist normalerweise nicht unsere Art.
> 
> Bezüglich des Knackens in deinem Slide: das kann natürlich recht viele Ursachen haben und ist in einer Ferndiagnose schwer lokalisierbar...erste Fehlerquellen sind die Pedalen und die Sattelstütze, das kannst du selbst flott überprüfen. Andernfalls kann ich dir nur den Weg in unser Radon Center in Bonn oder den zu einem Service Partner empfehlen, die dir gern weiterhelfen.
> ...


 
Die Pedale/Sattelstütze ist es definitiv nicht, da ich es von Hand am Oberrohr eingefedert hab.
Das Knacken tritt auch nur beim Ausfedern auf.
Da der Weg nach Bonn "nur" ca. 400km eine Strecke sind, fällt das schonmal weg.
Servicepartner haben wir hier, aber ich möcht natürlich nicht, dass das Rad wochenlang weg ist, grad jetzt wo das Wetter noch so ist, dass man noch Fahren kann. 
Das ist auch das Slide AM 7.0 in S meiner Freundin die das andere Thema eröffnet hat.
Bei meinem AM 7.0 quitscht nach wie vor die hintere Bremse.
Sattel habe ich schon zentriert.

Für vorne habe ich beim Kauf der Räder bereits eine 203er Scheibe mit Adapter mitbekommen.
Vll. bekommen wir dies ja auch für hinten noch hin.


----------



## Max_V (26. Oktober 2011)

Entschuldigung schon einmal im voraus aber:

"""das kann natürlich recht viele  Ursachen haben und ist in einer _*Ferndiagnose schwer  lokalisierbar*_.....Andernfalls kann  ich dir nur den Wes ins Radon Center in Bonn (ok 400km ist nicht wenig) oder den zu einem  Service Partner(haben wir) empfehlen, die dir gern weiterhelfen."""

Man kann Hilfe annehmen wenn man Sie bekommt, man kann aber auch nicht!

So könnte man doch zumindest beim ServiceP. nachfragen und auf eine erste Erklärung seinerseits... oder? 
Und noch eines: Mann muss nicht wegen jedem Fehler gleich wochenlang warten.


----------



## romanb7 (26. Oktober 2011)

Max_V schrieb:


> Entschuldigung schon einmal im voraus aber:
> 
> """das kann natürlich recht viele Ursachen haben und ist in einer _*Ferndiagnose schwer lokalisierbar*_.....Andernfalls kann ich dir nur den Wes ins Radon Center in Bonn (ok 400km ist nicht wenig) oder den zu einem Service Partner(haben wir) empfehlen, die dir gern weiterhelfen."""
> 
> ...


 
Ich weiß ja nicht ob der Servicepartner das selbst entscheiden kann ob/was er macht, oder ob das auch erst mit Bonn abgesprochen werden muss.
Wenn er dann nämlich genauso lange auf eine Antwort wartet oder vergeblich versucht dort anzurufen, so wie wir als Endkunden auch, dann gute Nacht.....

Ich hab ja nix dagegen zum SP zu gehn, dann muss es aber auch zeitnahe behoben werden und nicht ewig da stehen. 
Denn das Ding was ich gekauft hab heißt ja FAHRrad und nicht BEIMSERVICEPARTNERSTEHrad.

EDIT:
Das gehört hier aber eigentlich nicht her, wollt nur ne Reaktion von Radon haben, deshalb hatte ich das hier gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (26. Oktober 2011)

Ja ne, is klaaar; aber ohne Besuch beim Profi wirst du nicht erfahren was es ist, und wie man es repariert... und ob man bis zum Ersatzteil bekommen bedenkenlos weiterfahren kann... und und und

Es heißt auch Fahrzeug....und doch gibt es Mechaniker...

und es gehört nicht hierher aber es gibt auch Ärzte und nicht Telefonwunderheilerservice...

Wenn ich ein Knacken höre, wird beim Rad alles ausgebaut wobei ich mir sicher bin, daß ich es wieder zusammen bauen kann und wenn ich keinen Fehler entdecke, gehe ich zum Service und lass es dort anschauen. Wenn nötig mit Termin; mit kl. Aufpreis für das sofortige reparieren usw....

Aber ohne Nachfragen bei einem kompetenten Menschen vor Ort wirst du auch keine Reperaturzeit/prozedur erfragen.


----------



## stevie29 (26. Oktober 2011)

@Max V: Können wir jetzt wieder zum Ausgangsthema zurückkehren? Wird sonst schnell sehr unübersichtlich hier. 


Zum Thema:

Ist eigentlich ungefähr absehbar, wann die ZR Race (26-er oder 29-er) bestellbar sind?

Gibt es zum ZR Race in 26" auch (demnächst) Geometriedaten?


----------



## dj_holgie (26. Oktober 2011)

Ihr seid aber auch schon ganz schön nervig 

Wie wärs mit nem lokalen Bike Händler?


----------



## Windpflug (26. Oktober 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> @Max V: Können wir jetzt wieder zum Ausgangsthema zurückkehren? Wird sonst schnell sehr unübersichtlich hier.
> 
> 
> Zum Thema:
> ...




immer diese "leidigen" Nebenkriegsschauplätze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,ansonsten schliesse ich mich der Fragen Stevens29 an!


----------



## romanb7 (26. Oktober 2011)

@ Max V

Wir können das gerne hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=549881 weiter diskutieren


----------



## --MAXI-- (26. Oktober 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> @Max V: Können wir jetzt wieder zum Ausgangsthema zurückkehren? Wird sonst schnell sehr unübersichtlich hier.
> 
> 
> Zum Thema:
> ...



Steht bei Facebook:
Radon News: [email protected], unter dieser Email-Adresse könnt ihr ab sofort euer neues Traumbike sichern. Die Vororder verpflichtet nicht (!) zum Kauf, sondern ist nur eine Sicherheit als erster bedient zu werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevie29 (26. Oktober 2011)

Super, Danke!


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Oktober 2011)

steht auch auf der homepage ...


----------



## KtuluOne62 (26. Oktober 2011)

@Radon

Hallo, das Slide ED 9.0 könnte mir schon gefallen und mich zu einer Vorbestellung verleiten. 
Da habt ihr was Schönes zusammen gestellt  Mir fehlen da aber noch ein Paar Angaben.
Ist die Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel 2-fach oder 3-fach ? Was für Blätter ? BashGuard ? Kettenführung ?
Aber warum macht man auf ein Enduro-Bike Hans Dampf Reifen ? 
Kann man da andere Reifen bestellen?

Hmm, oder doch auf's Swoop warten 

viele Grüße


----------



## Dede21 (28. Oktober 2011)

Welche Räder sind denn schon in Bonn im Laden zur Ansicht?


----------



## marathoni1966 (29. Oktober 2011)

Weiß jemand oder beantwortet Radon, wann die Kataloge für 2012 online sind. Denn ein Bike zu reservieren ohne Daten zu haben, finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## Max_V (29. Oktober 2011)

Auf der Startseite von Radon stehen die Spec für die 2012.


----------



## KtuluOne62 (30. Oktober 2011)

KtuluOne62 schrieb:


> @Radon
> Aber warum macht man auf ein Enduro-Bike Hans Dampf Reifen ?
> Kann man da andere Reifen bestellen?



Ok, da habe ich eine andere Reifenspec im Kopf gehabt. Muß man mal sehen, was der Neue kann 

Gruß


----------



## c-st (30. Oktober 2011)

romanb7 schrieb:


> Die Pedale/Sattelstütze ist es definitiv nicht, da ich es von Hand am Oberrohr eingefedert hab.
> Das Knacken tritt auch nur beim Ausfedern auf.
> Da der Weg nach Bonn "nur" ca. 400km eine Strecke sind, fällt das schonmal weg.
> Servicepartner haben wir hier, aber ich möcht natürlich nicht, dass das Rad wochenlang weg ist, grad jetzt wo das Wetter noch so ist, dass man noch Fahren kann.
> ...



Ich wundere mich, dass du 800km für ein Bike fährst ohne dir Gedanken zu machen, wie es im Servicefall abläuft. Normalerweise läuft der Service über den verkaufenden Laden, da ist das Angebot mit Servicepartnern sehr kulant. Wie stellst du dir das Ganze vor? Soll ein Schrauber vorbeikommen, eine neue Bremsscheibe für hinten mitbringen, die er dir dann schenkt, hat man ja vorne auch schon gemacht, das Knacken in fünf Minuten behebt und dich mit minimaler Zeitverzögerung wieder auf den Trail schickt? Du hast ja schließlich eine Garantie auf das Rad.

Wenn dir das Wetter jetzt zu schön ist, geh weiter biken und reklamiere später. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## stevie29 (30. Oktober 2011)

@c-st, passt hier nicht mehr her - s. # 241/238 ...
Danke.


Ich frage jetzt noch mal (auch auf die Gefahr, daß es nervt) und hoffe nun endlich auf eine Antwort:

*Gibt es Geometrie-Daten zum ZR Race 26?*
(die Daten zum 29-er liegen ja schon längere Zeit vor)

Ich möchte nichts vorbestellen, von dem ich nicht weiß, wie es genau "ausschaut".


----------



## Andcream (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab auch schon mal nach den Geometrie Daten des 26er gefragt und auch keine Antwort bekommen!? 
Gibt es denn überhaupt einen Unterschied zu 2010 bei den Daten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (31. Oktober 2011)

Last die Jungs bloß in Ruhe, damit sie es endlich mal schaffen mein Bike in so einen dämlichen Karton zu stecken und zum Versand zu schaffen. So langsam nervt mich diese Bummelei echt extrem!!!!
Hätte das lange Wochenende gerne für eine ausführliche Probefahrt genutzt. Nix ist's, trotz mehrmaligen höflichen Nachfragens. Bin zurzeit echt sauer auf den Laden.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Themeankitty (31. Oktober 2011)

Sind die 2012 Modelle ab Morgen mit Bildern auf der Website ?


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2011)

siehste dann ...


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ist das "schwarz" beim ZR Race 29er 7.0 eloxiert, oder eine Pulverbeschichtung?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Schwitte (31. Oktober 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> @c-st, passt hier nicht mehr her - s. # 241/238 ...
> Danke.
> 
> 
> ...



Das Vorbestellen ist doch völlig unverbindlich da Du überhaupt nix bestellen kannst! 
Du bekommst dann lediglich irgendwann mal eine Mail, dass dein gewünschtes Modell jetzt bestellbar ist.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## stevie29 (31. Oktober 2011)

Mxandi schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon mal nach den Geometrie Daten des 26er gefragt und auch keine Antwort bekommen!?
> Gibt es denn überhaupt einen Unterschied zu 2010 bei den Daten?


 
Ich denke schon: Der Rahmen vom ZR Team soll gleich bleiben, der vom ZR Race wurde neu "konstruiert" - ich vermute (wenn man die Daten vom 29-er anschaut), daß der neue ZR Race Rahmen noch etwas sportlicher/gestreckter ausfällt.
Wie gesagt, nur meine persönliche Vermutung - solange hier keine Werte kommen (was mich so langsam etwas ärgert ...), bleiben es nur Mutmaßungen.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (1. November 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Das Vorbestellen ist doch völlig unverbindlich da Du überhaupt nix bestellen kannst!
> Du bekommst dann lediglich irgendwann mal eine Mail, dass dein gewünschtes Modell jetzt bestellbar ist.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



Hi die Vorbestellungen sind für euch unverbindlich. Nur wer vorbestellt bekommt sein Rad als erster oder überhaupt. Wir haben bei einigen Modelle die Liefermenge reduziert. Wir wollen und werden so weit es geht nicht mehr reduzieren. Deshalb sind die Preise auch von vorne herein bis zu 20% billiger als 2011. 

Wir werden in ca 14 Tagen alle Fotoräder fotografiert haben und die Räder und Geometrien online setzen.


----------



## romanb7 (1. November 2011)

Da wundert es mich nicht, dass die Leute bei solchen Aussagen ihre Bikes nicht in Bonn kaufen oder aber bestellen......


----------



## Piktogramm (1. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> ...sondern: selber schuld...



 In so mancher Branche ist man nach solchen Aussagen den Job aber sowas von los. Hey, dass man den Kunden die Abläufe erklärt wie man welche Mengen ordert und dass bei manchen Modellen eine Vororder samt Wartezeit nötig wird ist ja ok.
Aber diese Hinweise sollten dann nicht nur in nem Forum stehen sondern ersichtlich auf der eigenen Seite und bitte ohne Kommentar der nach "Ey Kunde, du mit deinem Geld nervst, geh doch bitte zum Mittbewerber" riecht. Mit solchen Gebaren haben sich die niedergelassenen Händler teils in die Insolvenz getrieben und jetzt fängt der Onlinehandel damit an 8)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accucore (1. November 2011)

Wer schreibt den die Antworten von Radon-Bonn? 
Außer ähhh allle sind Böse....und blablabla kommt da auch nix?!
Ach doch in jeder Antwort ssteht noch wie billig Radon dieses Jahr ist


----------



## 123Luomi (1. November 2011)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> In so mancher Branche ist man nach solchen Aussagen den Job aber sowas von los. Hey, dass man den Kunden die Abläufe erklärt wie man welche Mengen ordert und dass bei manchen Modellen eine Vororder samt Wartezeit nötig wird ist ja ok.
> Aber diese Hinweise sollten dann nicht nur in nem Forum stehen sondern ersichtlich auf der eigenen Seite und bitte ohne Kommentar der nach "Ey Kunde, du mit deinem Geld nervst, geh doch bitte zum Mittbewerber" riecht. Mit solchen Gebaren haben sich die niedergelassenen Händler teils in die Insolvenz getrieben und jetzt fängt der Onlinehandel damit an 8)



Da hast du völlig recht.


----------



## 123Luomi (1. November 2011)

romanb7 schrieb:


> Da wundert es mich nicht, dass die Leute bei solchen Aussagen ihre Bikes nicht in Bonn kaufen oder aber bestellen......



????? war am Samstag im Laden, da konntest du nicht treten, war so voll das es krachte. Hatte ein Problem mit meiner Bremse, der Trimborn hat mir sofort weitergeholfen trotz der Schlange an Leuten. Sind super bemüht.
Keine Ahnung was ihr da so rumpostet. Glaub ihr macht euch mächtig wichtig. Bei den blöden und spöttischen Kommentaren würde ich an deren stelle das Forum zumachen. Das ist doch ein Spielplatz für Frustbeulen.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. November 2011)

Zieht doch eure Konsequenzen und geht zu nem anderen Hersteller als hier alles vollzujammern. 123Luomi hat völlig Recht ! Wir brauchen hier echte Infos und sonst nix ! 
Jammern ... hier


----------



## stevie29 (1. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Hi die Vorbestellungen sind für euch unverbindlich. Nur wer vorbestellt bekommt sein Rad als erster oder überhaupt. Wir haben bi einigen Modelle die Liefermenge stark reduziert. Wir wollen und werden so weit es geht nicht mehr reduzieren. Deshalb sind die Preise auch von vorne herein bis zu 20% billiger als 2011. Wer also mitten in der nächsten Saison bestellt und das gewünschte Modell in Farbe und Grösse nicht lieferbar ist, oder auf Grund der erhöhten saisonalen Nachfrage es dauert bis es kommt, nicht rum heulen und hier rumposten, ähhh ich habe mein Rad bestellt und ähh es ist nicht da, ähh wer kann mir helfen, ähh die bösen Buben von Radon......sondern: selber schuld. P.S.: die Race 7.0, 29er 7.0, Slide 9+10.0 Modelle werden extrem vorgeordert, da wir die Räder auf Grund von Lagerlogistik und Finanzierung chargenweise bestellen, kommen Nachbesteller demnächst eh in die Maiausgabe.
> 
> Wir werden in ca 14 Tagen alle Fotoräder fotografiert haben und die Räder und Geometrien online setzen.


 
Danke für die Klarstellung und die "sachlichen und netten" Worte ... 

Irgendwie komme ich mit der Art und Weise eurer Beiträge nicht klar - ich denke, mit diesem Beitrag habt ihr einige Kunden verloren, aber wer es nicht nötig hat ...
Ach ja, welches Modell ist denn 20% günstiger? Ich konnte bisher keines entdecken.


----------



## stevie29 (1. November 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> 123Luomi hat völlig Recht ! Wir brauchen hier echte Infos und sonst nix !


 
@123Luomi und Grobi: Ja, auf "echte Infos" von Radon warte ich auch seit Tagen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr der Ritzel (1. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich hätte da noch eine Frage zu den Rahmendesigns 2012:

Auf den ersten Bildern die man so gesehen hat, hatten die Rahmen ein sehr schönes, schlichtes und elegantes Design. 

In den kleinen Grafik-Bildchen, die kürzlich zusammen mit den Specs veröffentlicht wurden, sind jetzt noch alle möglichen Streifen und Kringelchen dazugekommen (siehe Anhang).
Ist dies jetzt das endgültige Rahmendesign?

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Chris.


----------



## romanb7 (1. November 2011)

Is halt schade, dass Erfahrungen der User hier im Forum keine "echten Infos" sind. Und sei es nur für Radon, damit die merken das sie am Service was ändern sollten.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.278293,10.607771


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. November 2011)

romanb7 schrieb:


> Is halt schade, dass Erfahrungen der User hier im Forum keine "echten Infos" sind. Und sei es nur für Radon, damit die merken das sie am Service was ändern sollten.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.278293,10.607771



Ja, echte Infos schon, aber schau dir doch mal den Titel dieses Threads an.
 Ich hätte als Radonmitarbeiter auch keine Lust mehr hier zu antworten,
und dennoch macht er das scheinbar mit HUMOR, den leider einige nicht verstehen. Er hat doch auch schon mehrfach hier gepostet, dass die 
entgültigen Infos erst ende November veröffentlicht werden, alles andere ist good will.


----------



## dj_holgie (1. November 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Ja, echte Infos schon, aber schau dir doch mal den Titel dieses Threads an.
> Ich hätte als Radonmitarbeiter auch keine Lust mehr hier zu antworten,
> und dennoch macht er das scheinbar mit HUMOR, den leider einige nicht verstehen. Er hat doch auch schon mehrfach hier gepostet, dass die
> entgültigen Infos erst ende November veröffentlicht werden, alles andere ist good will.



Fand an der Aussage jetz auch nicht so wild, war halt ein wenig Ironie mit drinAls offizieller darf man sowas aber scheinbar nicht.

Die Drohung davor das komplette Forum zu schließen fand ich da schon krasser..


----------



## Radon-Bonn (1. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Danke für die Klarstellung und die "sachlichen und netten" Worte ...
> 
> Irgendwie komme ich mit der Art und Weise eurer Beiträge nicht klar - ich denke, mit diesem Beitrag habt ihr einige Kunden verloren, aber wer es nicht nötig hat ...
> Ach ja, welches Modell ist denn 20% günstiger? Ich konnte bisher keines entdecken.



?


----------



## Radon-Bonn (1. November 2011)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> In so mancher Branche ist man nach solchen Aussagen den Job aber sowas von los. Hey, dass man den Kunden die Abläufe erklärt wie man welche Mengen ordert und dass bei manchen Modellen eine Vororder samt Wartezeit nötig wird ist ja ok.
> Aber diese Hinweise sollten dann nicht nur in nem Forum stehen sondern ersichtlich auf der eigenen Seite und bitte ohne Kommentar der nach "Ey Kunde, du mit deinem Geld nervst, geh doch bitte zum Mittbewerber" riecht. Mit solchen Gebaren haben sich die niedergelassenen Händler teils in die Insolvenz getrieben und jetzt fängt der Onlinehandel damit an 8)



?


----------



## stevie29 (1. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Und du spielst da an vorderster Front.


 
Lies dir bitte ersteinmal meine Beiträge durch bevor du so etwas behauptest.
Ich habe ganz sicher keine "unverschämten" Beiträge erstellt - das einzige wonach ich (höflich aber wiederkehrend) gefragt habe, waren die Geometriedaten des ZR Race, zum Gewicht habe ich noch gar nichts gefragt (ist mir nicht so wichtig), das war ein anderer User.
Also mich bitte nicht verwechseln, das ist komischerweise erst kürzlich auch dem 123Luomi und Max V passiert ...


----------



## Radon-Bonn (1. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Lies dir bitte ersteinmal meine Beiträge durch bevor du so etwas behauptest.
> Ich habe ganz sicher keine "unverschämten" Beiträge erstellt - das einzige wonach ich (höflich aber wiederkehrend) gefragt habe, waren die Geometriedaten des ZR Race, zum Gewicht habe ich noch gar nichts gefragt (ist mir nicht so wichtig), das war ein anderer User.
> Also mich bitte nicht verwechseln, das ist komischerweise erst kürzlich auch dem 123Luomi und Max V passiert ...



?


----------



## stevie29 (1. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Ich habe von die hier noch keinen Beitrag gelesen, der in irgendeiner Weise sachdienlich war. Du bist völlig unentspannt. Sollen wir dir mal eine Radon Red Lounge CD zuschicken, das beruhigt ungemein.


 
Wie gesagt, erstmal alle (ALLE) meine Beiträge lesen (LESEN), könnte deine Meinung ändern - z. B. mein Beitrag #134 zu "Erfahrung mit Radon / H&S Bike Discount".
Etwas "unentspannt" wurde ich bei einem anderen Thema erst, als du mir "Halbwissen" unterstellt hast (ich bin ja erst 25 Jahre aktiver Radsportler) ...
Deinen Beiträgen nach zu urteilen, bist du jedoch derjenige mit "Halbwissen" (nämlich wie man Kunden behandelt und was Service ist).

Na ja egal, mit diesem Beitrag habt ihr einen weiteren Kunden verloren, macht ja nichts, war wohl so gewollt, auf Kunden wie mich kann man ohnehin verzichten, die machen eh nur Ärger, fragen immer wieder nach und haben eine eigene Meinung ...


----------



## Piktogramm (1. November 2011)

Du ganz ehrlich, ich fande nur die Art der Formulierung lustig, genau sowas hat mich von einigen niedergelassen Läden weggetrieben.

Wegen den vielen Nutzern die ihren Unmut über div. Marken / ihre eigene Situation offen ausleben verstehe ich generell nicht, wieso sich Firmen dies aufhalsen. Wenn Supportmitarbeiter offizielle Accounts haben um Probleme die echte Probleme sind zu lösen helfen kann ich das nachvollziehen. So kann man überall helfen wo der Ton angemessen ist und kann sich den ganzen Rest sparen. Sich als Firma aber unangenehme Zeitgenossen ins eigene Subforum einzuladen?
Früher oder später knicken doch die Mitarbeiter die das betreuen müssen ein, oder müssen auf fertige Textbausteine zurückgreifen, damit das ganze erträglich bleibt. Beides schadet dem Ansehen auf die eine oder andere Weise. Selbst Humor in Form von Ironie bis Sarkasmus wird oft vom Empfänger wenig flexibel falsch ausgelegt... Schade für den Mitarbeiter und die Firma

Dann lieber Facebook, da kann man nur "I like" klicken und nicht "I want to hate" 

Naja starke Nerven wünsche ich dem/der/denen die hinter dem Radon Account stecken.

zu den Hinweisen zur Vorbestellung/Lieferzeiten, wenn ich mal als 0815 Kunde auf eure Seite gehe finde ich das nicht. Ich seh Rad A zu Preis X und kann mir das FAQ durchlesen (wozu ich als 0815 Kunde aber sowas von keinen Bock habe...). Auch bei den News zu den 2012er Bikes finde ich erstmal so keinen Hinweis, dass die Bikes recht knapp auf Lager gelegt werden (so habe ich den Post verstanden) und im Zweifelsfall das gewünschte Rad so übers Jahr wohl nicht mehr verfügbar sein wird, bzw. nur dann wenn eine neue Charge ins Lager kommt.
Aus Perspektive des dauerklammen Schülers/Azubis/Studenten/Arbeiters würde ich zum Beispiel mal schauen welches Modell mir gefällt und mir selber ein Sparziel auferlegen aber eben nicht vorbestellen, da ich nicht sicher sein kann, ob ich dieses schaffen werde. Wenn ich dann mitten im Jahr das Geld zusammen habe und als Antwort dann finde "hey du hast nicht vorbestellt (selber schuld)" würde ich sowas von an die Decke gehen. 3Quartale rumgeknausert um sich einen kleinen Traum zu erfüllen und dann sowas... Würde ich als kleines Marketingdesaster bezeichnen .

Vielleicht wäre wenn die 2012er Modelle komplett online sind bei ausverkauften Modellen ein kleiner Counter sinnvoll, der die nächste Charge ankündigt, samt Hinweis, dass wenn man sich vormerken lässt aus dieser Charge sicher ein Rad bekommt. (Ka wie das bisher bei euch gehandhabt wird)


Ansonsten Aufruf an alle Dauermeckerer: Klappt in eurer Branche immer alles? Selbst als Schüler & Student merkt man doch, dass nicht immer alles klappt. In der Arbeitswelt so oder so, also das Verständnis sollte doch wohl da sein 

Nachtrag vom 0815 Kunden: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...2er-Modelle-jetzt-vorbestellen-_id_18470_.htm

Wenn ich die Bildchen der 4 Kataloge sehe denk ich mir, "cool klickste drauf, schauste mal was kommt" das geht aber nicht. Ist nur ein Bild ohne jeden Link. 0815 Kunde: "Ey wass dit, son scheiß, Infos selber suchen... nö nicht bei denen...."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (1. November 2011)

Ich möcht auch die Radon Red Lounge CD, zum chilln nachm Radfahren


----------



## Schwitte (1. November 2011)

He he, jetzt geht's hier aber zur Sache.

@ Radon
Ihr habt die Jungs hier mit Euren etwas reißerischen Vorabinfos heiß gemacht, da müßt Ihr jetzt durch.
Nicht patzig werden, das könnte Euch dann wirklich ne Menge an Sympathien kosten.

So, und jetzt hoffentlich wieder zu den 2012ern Radons.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## geefactor (1. November 2011)

Hmm


----------



## Radon-Bonn (1. November 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> He he, jetzt geht's hier aber zur Sache.
> 
> @ Radon
> Ihr habt die Jungs hier mit Euren etwas reißerischen Vorabinfos heiß gemacht, da müßt Ihr jetzt durch.
> ...



ok


----------



## Radon-Bonn (1. November 2011)

.... macht ja nichts, war wohl so gewollt, auf Kunden wie mich kann man ohnehin verzichten, die machen eh nur Ärger.....

Das hast du jetzt gesagt


----------



## varioguide (1. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Patzig? Ne das ist wirklich nicht ok, aber am Feiertag hier seine Zeit zu "verschwenden" ist auch nicht ok.



Na wenn hier alles für euch Zeitverschwendung ist lasst es doch einfach ist ja alles eh unwichtig...


----------



## Schwitte (1. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Patzig? Ne das ist wirklich nicht ok, aber am Feiertag hier seine Zeit zu "verschwenden" ist auch nicht ok.



Stimmt! 

Hätte Euch auch lieber im Laden gesehen, damit ich mein Bike schneller geliefert bekomme. 

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Windpflug (1. November 2011)

nun ja.Auf mehrfache unbeantwortetter Frage , nach den Geodatendes ZR, kommt dann mit Verzögerung ein Verweis auf....
Radon Bonn hat es nicht leicht-der Stress, so sein ungenannten Wehklagen als Metapher präsentiert in den letzten Antworten.

Ich denke es sind einige Nervensägen dabei, die es einem nicht leicht machen und die ein oder andere Antwort verzögert haben, aber als EL Präsente von Radon,sollte man sich trotzalledem auf der sachlichen Ebene bewegen.

Keine info - kein Radon! Ich bin rausn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mfg Windpflug

PS: Jungs - ihr dürft glücklich sein , bei Radon überhaupt bestellen zu dürfen- sozusagen auserwählt!! So liest man.....


----------



## hmx3 (1. November 2011)

Hey Mister Radon,

auch wenn das hier das "Radon-Forum" ist, solltest du dir doch bewußt sein, daß auch hier das Grundrecht der freien Meinungsäußerung herrscht.

In deinem Laden kannst du das anders halten, denn da bekommt man weder auf Mails, noch telefonisch irgendeine Meinung.

Und mit deinen marktschreierischen Sprüchen und Infos? Na da lockst du auch keinen, der etwas Ahnung hat. Man braucht nur die Laufräder 2011/2012 bei bestimmten Modellen vergleichen.

Du hast keine Ahnung über Liefertermine und fängst jetzt schon an darauf hinzuweisen, daß sich Radon "Änderungen" vorbehält.

Langer Rede Sinn. Deine Komminikationsstrategie ist der reinste Schuß ins Ofenrohr-siehe auch´das mangelnde Interesse an einem Testival im Süden.

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein Versenderbike als Wintertrainingsgerät zulegen. Aber bei Radon reagieren ja alle nach dem Motto:

Nix hören, nix sehen, nix wissen, wir verkaufen nichts.

Gut so, denn jetzt hab ich gestern beim Händler ein Rad gemäß deinem Motto "besser und billiger" gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bonn (1. November 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Hey Mister Radon,
> 
> auch wenn das hier das "Radon-Forum" ist, solltest du dir doch bewußt sein, daß auch hier das Grundrecht der freien Meinungsäußerung herrscht.
> 
> ...



Schade!


----------



## hmx3 (1. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Schade, aber dann kannst du ja jetzt in einem anderen Forum weiter posten.


 

Man kann ja nur hoffen, daß die Qualität deiner Produkte wesentlich besser ist, als die Qualität deiner Posts.

Was du hier betreibst ist ja schon vorsätzliche Markenvernichtung oder einfach nur Naivität.

Kopf hoch, die beste Schule ist das Leben.

PS.Werde mich weiter einbringen und mich bemühen dich weiter zu untertützen. Du weißt ja "...besser, billiger, leichter....nicht lieferbar"


----------



## spider12 (1. November 2011)

...Hi Jungs bzw. Mädels von Radon, ich an Eurer Stelle würde mir den Quatsch hier nicht mehr antun, hat einfach keinen Sinn


----------



## stevie29 (1. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Schade, aber dann kannst du ja jetzt in einem anderen Forum weiter posten.


 
Oh Mann, merkst du noch was?!
Das sind alles Kunden hier, die euch verloren gehen und wohl auch nicht wiederkommen ...
Und so etwas spricht sich ganz schnell rum, die Leute sind doch heutzutage alle vernetzt und reden im Verein oder in der Radgruppe darüber, wie ihr die Kunden behandelt.

Tu dir und Radon einen Gefallen und lasse jemand anderes hier weitermachen, jemand, der sein "Handwerk" versteht und wirklich Kunden gewinnen/halten möchte. Mit dir wird das nichts.

Anstatt sich für deine unsachlichen Beiträge zu entschuldigen, machst du einfach weiter und verprellst die Leute - unglaublich ...

Und ich bestelle mein Rad jetzt auch woanders ...


----------



## finn89 (2. November 2011)

@ stevie29: Ich bin absolut der Meinung dass ein Radonmitarbeiter der hier postet ein dickeres Fell haben muss als ein beliebiger Privatmann und potentielle Kunden in eigenem Interesse höflich zu behandeln hat. Aber manches muss auch er sich dann nicht gefallen lassen, und die letzten Beiträge von hmx3, sorry, aber das war ganz wenig Substanz und ganz viel Frust... 

Ich finde, dass man radon-Bonn fast schon bewundern kann dass er darauf so höflich und sogar noch mit einem Augenzwinkern geantwortet hat...Du scheinst der Meinung zu sein, dass er damit Leute verprellt haben soll, das kann ich ehrlich gesagt aber nicht nachvollziehen. Jeder User mit Verstand der das hier seit einiger Zeit mitliest wird der Person die unter Radon-Bonn postet zugestehen dass sie sich auch an Sonn- und Feiertagen um das Forum und die potentiellen Kunden kümmert; dass man es nicht allen Recht machen kann ist auch selbstverständlich, und dass bei absoluten Frustpostings wie den o.g. dann irgendwann eben nicht mehr der Versuch unternommen wird, der betreffenden Person hinterherzulaufen, und ein verlorener Kunde in Kauf genommen wird, und dabei aus meiner Sicht TROTZDEM die Höflichkeit gewahrt bleibt, ist für mich absolut kein Makel sondern souveränes Verhalten.

Und ich bestelle mein Rad jetzt deswegen nicht nicht bei Radon....


----------



## Radon-Bonn (2. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Oh Mann, merkst du noch was?!
> Das sind alles Kunden hier, die euch verloren gehen und wohl auch nicht wiederkommen ...
> Und so etwas spricht sich ganz schnell rum, die Leute sind doch heutzutage alle vernetzt und reden im Verein oder in der Radgruppe darüber, wie ihr die Kunden behandelt.
> 
> ...



Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevie29 (2. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Tief durchatmen, die Beine werden ganz leicht, leicht, immer leichter, du bekommst langsam das Gefühl zu fliegen......


 
Ah ja, warst du schon in Behandlung oder machst du Yoga?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (2. November 2011)

Vielleicht sollten sich hier doch einige  besser einen Vorwerk Staubsauger bestellen.
Der nette Vertreter bläst einen schön Zucker in den Hintern und saugt einen noch die Wohnung.


----------



## stevie29 (2. November 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten sich hier doch einige besser einen Vorwerk Staubsauger bestellen.
> Der nette Vertreter bläst einen schön Zucker in den Hintern und saugt einen noch die Wohnung.


 
Stimmt, aber die Firma Vorwerk gibt es seit 1883 und wird es wohl auch noch in 50 Jahren geben.
Bei Radon bezweifle ich das, wer seine Kunden so behandelt, wird irgendwann keine mehr haben ...


----------



## Schwitte (2. November 2011)

Da ist mir Radon aber lieber als die Typen von Vorwerk!

Nun ist aber auch mal gut mit dem Zuspamen des Threads, sonst müssen die Mods hier mal wieder aufräumen.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## hmx3 (2. November 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Da ist mir Radon aber lieber als die Typen von Vorwerk!
> 
> Nun ist aber auch mal gut mit dem Zuspamen des Threads, sonst müssen die Mods hier mal wieder aufräumen.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte


 
Wieso?? Verkauft leicht Vorwerk auch 29er Streckbänke ohne tapered Steuerrohr und mit Alexfelgen?

Und wegen "Zuspamen". Absolut deiner Meinung. Man sollte den Radon Mann ausschließen. Bringt keinen fachlichen Input und stänkert sich quer durchs Radonforum. Höchste Zeit das die Mods mal aufräumen.


----------



## stevie29 (2. November 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Und wegen "Zuspamen". Absolut deiner Meinung. Man sollte den Radon Mann ausschließen. Bringt keinen fachlichen Input und stänkert sich quer durchs Radonforum. Höchste Zeit das die Mods mal aufräumen.


 
Ich glaube ja mittlerweile fast, hinter Radon-Bonn steckt jemand, der die Firma Radon bewusst schädigen und Kunden vergraulen will.
So wie hier kann man sich es doch gar mit den Kunden verderben - ich glaube in den letzten Tagen hat Radon hier richtig viele (potentielle) Kunden verloren - ich z. B. bestelle jetzt jedenfalls bei einem anderen = besseren Hersteller, auch wenn das Rad dann vielleicht 50 Euro teurer ist, der Rahmen hebt das locker wieder auf.


Kunden vergraulen ... das kann keiner - das kann nur einer - und das sind wir!


----------



## hmx3 (2. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja mittlerweile fast, hinter Radon-Bonn steckt jemand, der die Firma Radon bewusst schädigen und Kunden vergraulen will.
> So wie hier kann man sich es doch gar mit den Kunden verderben - ich glaube in den letzten Tagen hat Radon hier richtig viele (potentielle) Kunden verloren - ich z. B. bestelle jetzt jedenfalls bei einem anderen = besseren Hersteller, auch wenn das Rad dann vielleicht 50 Euro teurer ist, der Rahmen hebt das locker wieder auf.


 
Eigentlich wollt ich mir ja ein Bike von Radon fürs Wintertraining kaufen.

Aber nachdem man weder hier im Forum noch bei Radon irgendwelche Infos bekommt, weder über Lieferzeit, Geometrie etc. Besonders abgeschreckt hat mich auch, daß Radon sich das Recht vorbehält, andere Teile zu verbauen.

Jetzt hab ich eins beim Händler gekauft.Bessere Laufräder, so. gleiche Ausstattung, individuelle Anpassung Vorbau und Spacer auf meine Bedürfnisse, tapered Steuerrohr...Außerdem konnt ich es probefahren!!!

Unterm Strich nicht  teurer, besser ausgestattet und bei Problemen sofortige Hilfe.

Eigentlich hat mich Radon restlos überzeugt beim Händler meines Vertrauens zu kaufen.


----------



## geefactor (2. November 2011)

Ich bin bei einem Koblenzer Versender fündig geworden!  
Etwas teurer als bei Radon, aber dafür ein besseren Rahmen und TOP KUNDENSERVICE!!! 

Habe mich jetzt nicht wegen Radon-Bonn dazu entschieden,
sondern wegen der Problematik mit der 2.40 Bereifung beim Slide.
Radon ist für mich immer noch ein Top Bike Hersteller mit einem unprofessionellen Mitarbeiter... der hat wohl sein Schreibtisch in der Lackiererei stehen... anders kann ich mir sein Verhalten nicht erklären!
Das es anders geht beweisen andere Hersteller im IBC Forum.


----------



## spider12 (2. November 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollt ich mir ja ein Bike von Radon fürs Wintertraining kaufen.
> 
> Aber nachdem man weder hier im Forum noch bei Radon irgendwelche Infos bekommt, weder über Lieferzeit, Geometrie etc. Besonders abgeschreckt hat mich auch, daß Radon sich das Recht vorbehält, andere Teile zu verbauen.
> 
> ...



...eigentlich wollte ich mir einen Ferrari für den Winter kaufen, aber null Reaktion auf meine Fragen, etc...
Wird jetzt ein 500er Fiat, unterm Strich billiger, besser ausgestattet und bei Problemen mindestens sofort Hilfe bei einem Händler meines Vertrauens


----------



## katze2 (2. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Hi die Vorbestellungen sind für euch unverbindlich. Nur wer vorbestellt bekommt sein Rad als erster oder überhaupt. Wir haben bi einigen Modelle die Liefermenge stark reduziert. Wir wollen und werden so weit es geht nicht mehr reduzieren. Deshalb sind die Preise auch von vorne herein bis zu 20% billiger als 2011. Wer also mitten in der nächsten Saison bestellt und das gewünschte Modell in Farbe und Grösse nicht lieferbar ist, oder auf Grund der erhöhten saisonalen Nachfrage es dauert bis es kommt, nicht rum heulen und hier rumposten, ähhh ich habe mein Rad bestellt und ähh es ist nicht da, ähh wer kann mir helfen, ähh die bösen Buben von Radon......sondern: selber schuld. P.S.: die Race 7.0, 29er 7.0, Slide 9+10.0 Modelle werden extrem vorgeordert, da wir die Räder auf Grund von Lagerlogistik und Finanzierung chargenweise bestellen, kommen Nachbesteller demnächst eh in die Maiausgabe.
> 
> Wir werden in ca 14 Tagen alle Fotoräder fotografiert haben und die Räder und Geometrien online setzen.


 

An Arroganz und Unsympathie nicht zu überbieten!:kotz:


zudem kaufmännisch völlig falsch, man will nicht mehr reduzieren, und senkt daher schon im Voraus die Preise, wasfür eine absurde aussage, völlig un-kaufmännisch.

und, wie gesagt, an Arroganz und herablassende art nicht zu toppen!


Daher kaufe ich auch nie bei Hs, nur bei Cycle Basar, bzw gebrauchte Radons, die ich mir dann aufmöbel.
Radon ist einfach zu arrogant und hochnäsig!


versucht mal, bei rose nach 2 jahren ein schaltauge zu bekommen( "Gerne, wir kümmern uns, wir melden uns zurück"....) und versucht das mal bei radon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevie29 (2. November 2011)

geefactor schrieb:


> Ich bin bei einem Koblenzer Versender fündig geworden!
> Etwas teurer als bei Radon, aber dafür ein besseren Rahmen und TOP KUNDENSERVICE!!!
> 
> Habe mich jetzt nicht wegen Radon-Bonn dazu entschieden,
> ...


 
Ach daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht, der arme Kerl, muß den ganzen Tag diese Dämpfe einatmen - kein Wunder ...


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja mittlerweile fast, hinter Radon-Bonn steckt jemand, der die Firma Radon bewusst schädigen und Kunden vergraulen will.
> So wie hier kann man sich es doch gar mit den Kunden verderben - ich glaube in den letzten Tagen hat Radon hier richtig viele (potentielle) Kunden verloren - ich z. B. bestelle jetzt jedenfalls bei einem anderen = besseren Hersteller, auch wenn das Rad dann vielleicht 50 Euro teurer ist, der Rahmen hebt das locker wieder auf.
> 
> 
> Kunden vergraulen ... das kann keiner - das kann nur einer - und das sind wir!


 


genauso ist das!

das elende, giftige Gestänkere, dieses " Wir sind die Helden, Ihr könnt froh sein, wenn Euch was zugeteilt wird", das ist ja ekelhaft! :kotz:


Alleine die Vorstellung, dass ich bei einem Billiganbieter(!) etwas kaufen würde, der Jemanden als Hiwi beschäftigt, der im Forum Im Markenauftrag(!) solchen unverschämten Stuss abliefert....
Wiederholt.....


Das ginge ja garnicht!

da würde man mit dem Geld ja diesen Kappes hier unterstützen/ diesem Hiwi sein Gehalt finanzieren....


Unqualifiziert, arrogant, hochnäsig, dumm....



Wer DA JETZT noch kauft, der ist Masochist.
Ich habe 2 radons billigst bei Ebay gekauft, die wurden ja regelrecht verschleudert, bei der Umstellung auf 10fach.
teile gibts gut und zuverlässig bei Cycle Basar, oder bei Rose, da muss ich mir mit der Firma keinen stress antun.


Wer mal was über Hs lernen will; einfach mal anrufen, MIT EINEM PROBLEM/ KRITIK!! 


DA lernt man dann schnell, wie Hs ist!


----------



## Schwitte (3. November 2011)

.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (3. November 2011)

katze2 schrieb:


> genauso ist das!
> Unqualifiziert, arrogant, hochnäsig, dumm....



ist das dein Niveau ?


----------



## Schwitte (3. November 2011)

Ihr seid die Geilsten!
Der eine gibt zu nur gebrauchte Plörren bei ebay zu kaufen und macht hier die Welle, vergleicht den Service von einem der günstigsten Hersteller mit einem der Teuersten.....und unterstellt anderen Leuten dann kaufmännische Unkenntniss.
Beim anderen gibt's ja viel bessere und günstigere Bikes beim Örtlichen.....so langsam wird's hier echt gruselig.
Auch wenn manche Posts von Radon etwas unprofessionell rüber kommen.....mit so Kunden wie euch wird kein Hersteller glücklich. Alles nur möglichst billig aber ordentlich rummosern.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> ist das dein Niveau ?


 

oder deins?!!

Nö, es ist das von radon, so, wie sich die Firma hier präsentiert, und wenn Du wissen willst, wieso ich das so benenne, dann lese doch doch einfach mal, statt stur immer nur dagegenzuhalten, bei jedweder Kritik!
Einfach mal lesen, dann kann mans nicht übersehehn, wenn man noch einen rest von Stolz in sich hat, kommt einem der Vertreter von radon so vor!

versuchs mal, vielleicht klappts?


----------



## Berrrnd (3. November 2011)

kauft bitte alle woanders!

dann gibts für mich kürzere lieferzeiten.


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Ihr seid die Geilsten!
> Der eine gibt zu nur gebrauchte Plörren bei ebay zu kaufen und macht hier die Welle, vergleicht den Service von einem der günstigsten Hersteller mit einem der Teuersten.....und unterstellt anderen Leuten dann kaufmännische Unkenntniss.
> Beim anderen gibt's ja viel bessere und günstigere Bikes beim Örtlichen.....so langsam wird's hier echt gruselig.
> Auch wenn manche Posts von Radon etwas unprofessionell rüber kommen.....mit so Kunden wie euch wird kein Hersteller glücklich. Alles nur möglichst billig aber ordentlich rummosern.
> ...


 

Nö. 

Du meckerst hier rum, aber nur, weil dein rad nicht an land kommt.
Ansonsten Niebelungentreue.
mal sehen, wie das so wird, wenns noch länger mit der Lieferung bei dir dauert....
Das dauert ja gerne mal lange.... ;-)


Radon, bzw deren Hiwi, der die hier so unglaublich schlecht vertritt, kommt arrogant und hochnäsig rüber, mit einer sehr unangenehmen Attitude, die es Jemandem mit Reststolz unmöglich macht, sich irgendwie positiv zur Firma zu positionieren!


ICH empfinde es jedenfalls als unmöglich, wie hier hektisch-arrogant-Lehrmeisterhaft die neuen, "endgeilen " Modelle previewt werden, wobei Infos zt garnicht, zt Groschenweise kommen, und wie berechtigte Kritik mit Frechheit abgebügelt werden.


ICH fand so eine Rennfeile, wie das black sin 10.0 durchaus ganz witzig, aber diese derart negativ-unverschämte Weise, die hier an den Tag gelegt wird, ist für mich nicht akzeptabel.
Zumal man, das habe ich ja 2x gemacht, nach 1 Jahr, Radons sehr billig gebraucht kaufen kann....( keine Marke mit Niveau/Status....nach 1 Jahr gehen die extrem billig weg, daher habe ich mir 2 neuwertige geholt.(kosteten weniger, als EIN Neues)).


Und genauso geht es ja weiter, wenn mann, NACHDEM man gekauft und ( irgendwann....) sein Rad bekommen hat, mal irgendetwas braucht:

Tel Rückmeldung, Mailbeantwortung, Kulanz....
All das bewegt sich dann auf ebendiesem Niveau, was man ja hier schon, im Voraus, schön nachlesen kann, von jenem Vertreter.....


Nee, das ist nicht nur keine Kaufempfehlung, das ist ja die reine Abschreckung!

Wert DA JETZT noch kauft, ist Masochist!


----------



## Harzberti (3. November 2011)

Mein Senf:

Bin auf Radon gestossen wegen der Preisansage. Gute Bikes zu akzeptablen Preisen. Ich habe dann auch schon mal die Ausstattungen verglichen. Muss man sicherlich noch mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.

Mein erstversuch mit Radon Kontakt aufzunehmen war leider nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Erst auf Nachfrage hier im Forum eine Antwort.

Das empfinde ich tatsächlich auch unprofessionell! Schade!! Kundennähe (so weit beim Versender möglich) sollte das A und O sein.
KUNDENSERVICE sollte groß geschrieben werden.

Die Tests bestätigen doch: Die Bikes sind Geil!
Also am Service, Internetauftritt und Kundennähe gefeilt ...

Bei anderen Versendern ist z. Zt. das gemoser über Preiserhöhungen für 2012 voll entfacht, frust ist bei den Kunden dort zu spüren. Greift das doch auf, seid besser dann hat Radon das Zeug weit vorne mit zu mischen. 

König-Kunde_Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

Die Räder sind BILLIG.

Das stimmt.

Aber, es gibt extreem schlechten tel kontakt, keine Rückrufe, ewige wartezeiten, und schlechten Support bei Problemen.
das kann man überall nachlesen, wenns nicht wiedermal gelöscht wurde.
Auch hier kann mans ja nachlesen(noch...).
Kulanz geht gegen Null, und der Auftritt hier im eigenen Forum, ist ja eine Unverschämtheit! 

Unverblümt unverschämt, interressant vielleicht insofern, als dass ganz offen die Arroganz durchscheint, was wiederum unproffessionell(wenn auch ehrlich ...) ist.




Ich würde da nicht kaufen, ich war beim Black sin 10.0 kurz davor, aber ich muss mir keine Probleme ins haus holen.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (3. November 2011)

@katze2
mir geht es nicht um Radon oder sonst irgend einer Marke. Ich bezeichne hier niemanden als dumm, denn das nicht mein Niveau, mich nerven Menschen die von anderen mehr verlangen als von sich selbst. Vielen fehlt es hier an Humor und ein gewissens Maß an Selbstironie. 
Lese bitte diesen ganzen Thread nochmal durch und sage mir wer hier nicht kritikfähig ist ?!


----------



## Schwitte (3. November 2011)

katze2 schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> Du meckerst hier rum, aber nur, weil dein rad nicht an land kommt.
> Ansonsten Niebelungentreue.
> ...



Ich habe mein (Neu-)Rad inzwischen bekommen und bin mit dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hoch zufrieden!
Es ist übrigens nicht mein erstes Neurad, auch nicht das Erste von H&S. Es gibt im dem Laden ja nicht nur Radons.

Und wenn ich den perfekten Rundumservice will und den auch bereit bin zu bezahlen, dann lasse ich die Finger von solchen Versenderbikes. Service kostet Geld und wenn er bei Canyon & Co. so viel besser ist, dann kauft die Bikes dort, beschwert Euch aber dann bitte nicht über die höheren Preise im Vergleich zu Radon. 

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (3. November 2011)

Ich habe mich für ein Radon entschieden weil :
1. Radon von mir ca. 250 Km weit weg ist, ich aber nur 10 Km fahren müsste um mein Wunschbike probezufahren.
2. Ich für ein ganzes Wochenende mir dieses Wunschbike ausleihen konnte um es auf meinen Hometrails zu testen.
3. Bei telefonischen Anfragen ohne Warteschleife ausführlichst beraten wurde.
4. Preis/Leistung 100% stimmt.
5. Ein Bekannter seit ca.5 Jahren ein Radonbike fährt und absolut zufrieden damit ist.

Punkt 1-3 probiert es doch mal bei einem Radonpartner


----------



## SuziQ (3. November 2011)

So liebes Herzblatt jetzt musst du dich entscheiden mit wem du ins Piratenland gehen willst:

Ist es a) der mitvierzige Stevie mit seiner verbauten Figur, der lieber auf einem Bonanzarad hockt als auf einer Rennnbanane und seine Ersparnisse zählt

oder ist es b) der verwirrte HMX mit der Lese und Schreibschwäche, der hier sein Tourettesyndrom auslebt

oder ist es c) die schmalbrüstige Katze, die um 20.00 nicht mehr an die Tastatur darf, wenn das Licht ausgeht

So liebes Herzblatt jetzt liegt es an dir


----------



## stevie29 (3. November 2011)

SuziQ schrieb:


> So liebes Herzblatt jetzt musst du dich entscheiden mit wem du ins Piratenland gehen willst:
> 
> Ist es a) der mitvierzige Stevie mit seiner verbauten Figur, der lieber auf einem Bonanzarad hockt als auf einer Rennnbanane und seine Ersparnisse zählt
> 
> ...


 
Meine Güte bist du schlecht SuziQ (oder soll ich Radon-Bonn sagen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (3. November 2011)

@ Grobi-Stollo
Würde ich so unterschreiben.

Ich hab hier noch zwei andere Bikes rumstehen, die ich markenbedingt über den Fachhandel geordert habe. 
Glaubt ihr da gibt's beim Service keine Probleme? Wenn da saisonbedingt Hochkonjunktur herrscht, kommt man dort ebenfalls kein Stück weiter. Um die Dinger dann am laufen zu halten, bestell ich mir dann die Klamotten wenn möglich selber (z.B. bei H&S).

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Schwitte (3. November 2011)

SuziQ schrieb:


> So liebes Herzblatt jetzt musst du dich entscheiden mit wem du ins Piratenland gehen willst:
> 
> Ist es a) der mitvierzige Stevie mit seiner verbauten Figur, der lieber auf einem Bonanzarad hockt als auf einer Rennnbanane und seine Ersparnisse zählt
> 
> ...


----------



## finn89 (3. November 2011)

@ SuziQ:  Wenn du mal ins Piratenland aufbrechen magst meld dich bitte bei mir, der Post war mal ein absoluter Lichtblick...

@ alle: Radon hat die Geometrien reingestellt. Das ist die einmalige Gelegenheit Schäufelchen und Eimerchen wegzulegen, den Kindergarten hier zu verlassen und im Geometriethread fachlich fundierte Diskussionen zu führen.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (3. November 2011)

Bei der Entwicklung dieses Fadens auf den letzten Seiten bleibt einem ja wirklich der Mund offen stehen. Ein Radon PR-Mensch pickt sich gezielt die provokanten Posts raus und schaukelt die Diskussion immer mehr auf. Am Ende wird auch noch auf einen offensichtlichen Zweitaccount zurückgegriffen um weiter Öl ins Feuer zu gießen. Unfassbar.
Sehr schade ist, dass dabei ernstgemeinte Fragen völlig untergehen. 

Ob die Führungsebene von Radon wohl weiß, wie der Kundenkontakt im größten deutsschprachigen MTB Forum vonstatten geht?


----------



## stevie29 (3. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn, wieviele Accounts unterhältst du hier eigentlich?
Ist das nicht anstrengend, wenn man ständig seine "Persönlichkeit" wechseln muß und auf einen selbst erstellten Beitrag (natürlich nicht als "Radon-Bonn") unter einem anderen Account antwortet und den (zuvor selbst erstellten) Beitrag lobt?


----------



## --MAXI-- (3. November 2011)

finn89 schrieb:


> @ SuziQ:  Wenn du mal ins Piratenland aufbrechen magst meld dich bitte bei mir, der Post war mal ein absoluter Lichtblick...
> 
> @ alle: Radon hat die Geometrien reingestellt. Das ist die einmalige Gelegenheit Schäufelchen und Eimerchen wegzulegen, den Kindergarten hier zu verlassen und im Geometriethread fachlich fundierte Diskussionen zu führen.



und hier der Link für die Daten vom 26" und 29" Race:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...Labor--Geometrien-ZR-Race-2012-_id_18563_.htm


----------



## geefactor (3. November 2011)

SuziQ schrieb:


> So liebes Herzblatt jetzt musst du dich entscheiden mit wem du ins Piratenland gehen willst:
> 
> Ist es a) der mitvierzige Stevie mit seiner verbauten Figur, der lieber auf einem Bonanzarad hockt als auf einer Rennnbanane und seine Ersparnisse zählt
> 
> ...




Du bist ja krass! Voll in die Weichteile! Das geht aber nicht! Bitte in Zukunft nicht so diskriminierend.


----------



## Themeankitty (3. November 2011)

Können wir jetzt bitte mal wieder zurück zum Thema kommen, ihr könnte ja extra noch einen Fred einrichten mit dem Namen "Kummerkasten", aber jetzt sollte dann mal wieder ruhe sein...


----------



## spider12 (3. November 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Können wir jetzt bitte mal wieder zurück zum Thema kommen, ihr könnte ja extra noch einen Fred einrichten mit dem Namen "Kummerkasten", aber jetzt sollte dann mal wieder ruhe sein...


----------



## Themeankitty (3. November 2011)

Ich versteh ja, wenn User  mit Radon bzw. HS nicht zufrieden sind, und hier ihre Meinung dazu äußern(würde ich auch machen, wenn ich nicht zufrieden wäre),aber irgednwann ist auch mal wieder gut mit dem Thema !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

ACHTUNG!!

In diesem fred wurde willenlos von radon geöscht!:kotz:

Da standen unglaubliche Dinge, gepostet von radon-Bonn, drin, und die wurden gelöscht, oder geschönt, weil selbst eine Firma wie radon so einen Unfug/Unverschämtheiten nicht stehenlassen kann!

es ist aber eine Tatsache, dass, statt sich für die x-fachen beleidigungen zu entschuldigen, radon-Bonn noch weiter geht, und nun Beiträge löscht, Antworten verändert, oder umschreibt, um so die beiträge der user zu den von radon-Bonn geposteten Unverschämtheiten unglaubwürdig erscheinen zu lassen!

lest dazu auch in dem Fred xxxxx!!

das ganze Auftreten von radon ist unter aller Kanone, und spiegelt einen arrogante, unverschämte Firmenpolitik wieder....


Mal sehen, wie lange das hier steht, bevors gelöscht wird, es passt ja wohl kaum in die gewünschte afggressive verkaufsförderung.


----------



## finn89 (3. November 2011)

Hmmmm wieso muss ich in letzter Zeit immer an meinen alten Physiklehrer denken der irgendwann mal nen Fell mit in den Unterricht gebracht um elektrostatische Aufladung zu erklären und dann beiläufig meinte "Nur eine tote Katze ist eine gute Katze  "...Geh mal zurück ins Körbchen, du nervst...Und wenn du weiter so rumwütest muss irgendwer den Geifer aufwischen...


----------



## accucore (3. November 2011)

finn89 schrieb:


> Hmmmm wieso muss ich in letzter Zeit immer an meinen alten Physiklehrer denken der irgendwann mal nen Fell mit in den Unterricht gebracht um elektrostatische Aufladung zu erklären und dann beiläufig meinte "Nur eine tote Katze ist eine gute Katze  "...Geh mal zurück ins Körbchen, du nervst...Und wenn du weiter so rumwütest muss irgendwer den Geifer aufwischen...



Wieso schreiben sowas eigentlich nur noch Leute die nur Beiträge im Radon Forum haben und die Radon loben und gut reden,  irgendwie komisch....


----------



## konamatze (3. November 2011)

Hat das irgendwas mit den Radon Modellen 2012 zu tun?


----------



## silverdiver (3. November 2011)

katze2 schrieb:


> Man kann hier auch schöne details zur firma radon, und Ihrem gebahren hier im forum lesen.
> 
> Von vielen Usern.....
> 
> ...





so, bis eben war ich ja der meinung das man hier sachlich über gute fahrräder mit netten anderen leuten schreiben kann. aber irgendwie läuft das hier aus dem ruder. ich bin dafür das ALLE die ihren Account erst im oct 2011 eröffnet haben jetzt erstmal ganz gewaltig DIE FRESSE halten.
Es ist unglaublich wie hier alle rummachen und über "Fake - Accounts" herziehen, aber selbst erst 3 Tage angemeldet sind. 
Man muss sich nicht wundern wenn keiner ans Telefon geht, keine Emails beantwortet werden oder sonstwie auch alles ins leere läuft. Wer will euch Flachpfeifen denn bedienen, wenn ihr so rumtönt?
Wenn ihr ein Problem habt, löst es auf ruhige und sachliche Art. Fahrt ins Center in Bonn, da arbeiten Leute die leider nicht vor euch weglaufen können oder ruft da an... Besser noch: kauft euch doch bitte alle woanders ein Rad, dann haben die mehr Zeit für uns, die wir wirkliche Problem, Fragen oder Anregungen zu den Rädern haben. 
Radhändler gibts schließlich an jede Ecke, dann heult denen doch die Ohren voll das sie das gewünschte Rad nicht liefern können. 
Und NEIN, ich bin weder RADON-Mitarbeiter, noch PRO-Radon eingestellt oder gar ein Fake - Account. Wer will bekommt meine Telefonnummer und wir drehen ne Runde zusammen. 
Aber wenn ich da so rumpöbeleien höre vergrabe ich euch im Wald.

So, werden wir wieder sachlich. Wer kommt denn alles zu dem Testival im Siebengebirge die neuen Modelle testen? Würd mich freuen den ein oder anderen evtl kennenzulernen... 

Lg M!


----------



## stevie29 (3. November 2011)

silverdiver schrieb:


> ...
> ich bin dafür das ALLE die ihren Account erst im oct 2011 eröffnet haben jetzt erstmal ganz gewaltig DIE FRESSE halten.
> ...
> Wer will euch Flachpfeifen denn bedienen, wenn ihr so rumtönt?
> ...


 
Sehr sachlich, trägt bestimmt zur Beruhigung bei ...
Überdenke einfach einmal deine Wortwahl, bevor du wieder was schreibst (von wegen "Fr... halten", "Flachpfeifen" und "im Wald vergraben" ...)


mfG, S.


----------



## konamatze (3. November 2011)

So, werden wir wieder sachlich. Wer kommt denn alles zu dem Testival im Siebengebirge die neuen Modelle testen? Würd mich freuen den ein oder anderen evtl kennenzulernen... 



Schade das ich nicht dabei bin, is mir dann doch  zu weit.Da scheint es ja wirklich gute Trails zu geben.Wäre ja toll wenn jemand mal bericht erstattet wie es den war.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## silverdiver (3. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Sehr sachlich, trägt bestimmt zur Beruhigung bei ...
> Überdenke einfach einmal deine Wortwahl, bevor du wieder was schreibst (von wegen "Fr... halten", "Flachpfeifen" und "im Wald vergraben" ...)
> 
> 
> mfG, S.




ohne dir zu nahe zu treten, ich würde dir vollkommen recht geben aber du kannst da gerade ironie nicht von sarkasmus unterscheiden und den siehste nicht wenn er direkt vor dir stünde... vielleicht hätte ich ein paar mehr smilies verbauen sollen damit`s deutlicher wird. aber wenn du dir hier und in den anderen freds die kommentatoren anschaust fällt doch auf das fast ausnahmslos ALLE accounts im oct2011 entstanden sind... alles irgendwie komisch. dich schließe ich jetzt von den genannten fake-accounts aus, warum genau bleibt mein geheimnis 
zur not muss ich halt an meinem bike rumschrauben ohne hier mit netten leuten sachlich darüber fachsimpeln zu können. dann komm ich wieder wenn das hier wieder einigermaßen geht, bin ja nicht auf das forum angewiesen. schade eigentlich das das hier so überhand nimmt.
und sollte ich dir doch zu nahe getreten sein, schreib mir ne pm, dann bekommste ne entschuldigung und n eis


----------



## wildkater (3. November 2011)

Bringt das dissen jetzt irgendjemand irgendwas?

Ich finde zwar schon das man seine Meinung sagen darf, auch ich fand die Reaktionen von radon-bonn "grenzwertig" für die Außenwirkung von RADON, aber jetzt läuft das hier schon etwas aus dem Ruder, oder?

Gehen wir lieber wieder zum Tagesgeschäft über 

PS: Den Vorschlag, dass sich Leute, die sich erst im Oktober 2011 angemeldet haben, erstmal ein paar Tage Ruhe geben finde ich übrigens auch gut - das würde auch den kolportierten Fake-Accounts einen Riegel vorschieben. Patt sozusagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silverdiver (3. November 2011)

katze2 schrieb:


> Wenn man die "Diktion" so liest, kommt das aus der Feder von Radon-Bonn!
> 
> "Fresse halten", usw....
> 
> ...




dann erzähl doch mal was an deinem rad so kaputt ist, das du dich so aufregst? 
und NEIN, ich bin weder von RADON bezahlt, angeworben oder verpflichtet hier PRO-Radon zu schreiben. 
Ich meine wenn sich deine Kommentare auf einen Fred konzentrieren würden kann man dir ja folgen, (gilt auch für die anderen) aber durch das querlesen von einem fred zum anderen gehen hier irgendwie die wichtigen informationen verloren. an meinem slide sind auch ein paar sachen nciht in ordnung, aber deshalb male ich doch nciht gleich den teufel an die wand. und das es komisch ist, wenn du von Fake-Accounts redest, selbst aber erst ein paar Tage hier angemeldet bist sieht halt irgendwie nicht ganz korrekt aus. 
naja, ich klink mich hier jetzt einfach aus und hau mich auf die couch. 
schönen abend noch. 
und wenn du was von dem laden willst der hier eh nicht antwortet giltregel no.3: wer ****en will muss freundlich sein.
c u


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

Dem "Patt" kann ich sogar nachvollziehen!

ich werde, alleine, um da das Argument zu entkräften, mich mal abwartend verhalten, WENN all die Suziqs, Finns und wie die ganzen "Jubelperser" so heissen, das auch tun. 


Entscheidend wäre, dass sich Jemand bei Radon gerademacht, so einen Unsinn/Dummfug, solche platten Beleidigungen und das Löschverhalten, wie das bei dem Radon-Bonn auftritt, das ist doch nicht zu ertragen!!!


Oder eben....das ist wirklich der Stil von radon....


Dann gute Nacht, Radon....


Eine klare Entschuldigung seitens Radons muss her, Und der Radon-bonn als Vertreter muss weg, ansonsten ist davon auszugehen, dass Radon für Beleidigen, Abspeisen, Aussitzen von Problemen, verweigern von Entschuldigungen und Vorschicken von Fake-Accounts steht.


----------



## martinos (3. November 2011)

sorry, aber ich muss auch nochmal am Thema dranbleiben. Ich bin schockiert, in welcher Art und Weise die negativen Kommentare von Radon-Bonn geändert wurden, nachdem ich jetzt nochmal alles durchgelesen habe. Das entspricht in keinster Weise den ungeschriebenen Regeln, an die man sich hier im Forum halten sollte und stellt schon einen richtig extremen Vertrauensbruch dar.

Wenn man was verbockt, dann sollte man auch dazu stehen - das lernt schon das kleinste Kind. Durch diese Aktion wird es nur noch schlimmer ...


----------



## martinos (3. November 2011)

katze2 schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> Und die frage bleibt, ob WIRKLICH die Firma Radon hinter all dem steckt.....was radon-Bonn so verbockt!
> Und das sieht ja mal ganz so aus....
> ...


 
Es ist auf jeden Fall ein Offizieller von Radon, kann ja gar nicht anders sein, da sämtliche Infos der neuen Modelle über diesen Account laufen.

Evtl. ist die Wahrheit ja recht bitter, aber ich kann nur Mutmaßungen anstellen. Kennt Ihr die Werbung von Seitenbacher? Die macht der Chef selber, weil er kein Geld an Marketing- und Werbungsfritzen ausgeben will. Evtl. wird der Account von "Radon-Bonn" deshalb von einem recht hochrangigen Radon-Mitarbeiter bedient, denn mal im Ernst: wenn ein Mitarbeiter von mir so etwas in einem Forum oder gegenüber meinen Kunden (IT-Branche) machen würde, dann würde ich den rausschmeißen, aber Hochkant.


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> Es ist auf jeden Fall ein Offizieller von Radon, kann ja gar nicht anders sein, da sämtliche Infos der neuen Modelle über diesen Account laufen.
> 
> Evtl. ist die Wahrheit ja recht bitter, aber ich kann nur Mutmaßungen anstellen. Kennt Ihr die Werbung von Seitenbacher? Die macht der Chef selber, weil er kein Geld an Marketing- und Werbungsfritzen ausgeben will. Evtl. wird der Account von "Radon-Bonn" deshalb von einem recht hochrangigen Radon-Mitarbeiter bedient, denn mal im Ernst: wenn ein Mitarbeiter von mir so etwas in einem Forum oder gegenüber meinen Kunden (IT-Branche) machen würde, dann würde ich den rausschmeißen, aber Hochkant.


 

Da liegst Du richtig....


Wenn das einer meiner Mitarbeiter machen würde, sich SO im Kundengespräch zu gebahren, dann wäre der schneller weg, als die Sonne untergeht!

damit käme man ja auch bei jedem Arbeitsgericht durch, fristlos, wg geschäftsschädigung!

Das bedeutete aber, was ich auch, abgesehen davon, dass es unglaublich(panne) ist, dass der radon-Bonn wirklich radon vertritt, das sogar aus gehobener postion, und Sie den daher garnicht entfernen könnnen!


das machte aber alles richtig schlimm, denn dann wäre all das, also einerseits das penetrante " alle Räder werden besser, leichter, billiger" oder so, und das an-dauernde beleidigen und das abspeisen von Kritik, das uner der Gürtellinie, und dann noch das heimliche Löschen, ja Stil von radon!

Denn es fällt ja auf, erst dominates Beweihräuchern, dann hartes Angehen von Kritik, dann auskeilen, beleidigen, eskalieren.

Dann heimlich löschen, und "Urkunden(Posts) fälschen".

danach aber, bei all dem Traffic, kein statement der Firma radon!
das ist doch auffällig.

Wenn da irgend ein bengel Mist verzapft hätte, ohne Kenntnis der geschäaftsleitung, dann hätte man das ja schnell regeln können.
ich meine, die verlieren ja Dutzende von Kunden.
Und dennoch nichts, wenn man von  dem schmutzigen versuch absieht, mittels 2-3 netten und 2-3 absoluten Pöblern da Ruhe reinzubekommen.



Es wird so sein, dass radon-Bon wirklich den Stil der Firma abbildet.








Und dann: wer will dann von so einer Firma ein rad?

Siehe auch die ganzen Kommntare, von SvenKiel zb, bez Tel Support, bzw Aftersales kommunikation.....


Krass.


Und dann, sorry ,ist das ein Saftladen.


----------



## stevie29 (3. November 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich muss auch nochmal am Thema dranbleiben. Ich bin schockiert, in welcher Art und Weise die negativen Kommentare von Radon-Bonn geändert wurden, nachdem ich jetzt nochmal alles durchgelesen habe. Das entspricht in keinster Weise den ungeschriebenen Regeln, an die man sich hier im Forum halten sollte und stellt schon einen richtig extremen Vertrauensbruch dar.
> 
> Wenn man was verbockt, dann sollte man auch dazu stehen - das lernt schon das kleinste Kind. Durch diese Aktion wird es nur noch schlimmer ...


 
Sehr schön ausgedrückt, du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmmmrrrrr (3. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin hier recht neu im Forum und auch erst seid Okt. angemeldet, eigentlich wollte ich schnell an Infos des neuen ZR Race kommen deswegen bin ich jeden Tag aufs neue gespannt was sich hier so tut.
Heute seh ich, zwei weitere Seiten super, da hab ich was zum lesen, aber leider hätte man sich dies schenken können.
Mal zusammen gefasst, Radon Bonn hat einige Kommentare geschrieben wo ich dachte, jo auf Arbeit würde ich mir leiber auf die Zunge beißen aber darüber kann ich hinweg sehen, ich würde lieber wieder zum Wesentlichen kommen.
Und über einen kurzen Kommentar von Radon würde ich mich auch freuen.
Würde lieber mit Radon diskutieren und nicht über.

Schönen Abend euch allen


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

mmmmrrrrr schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin hier recht neu im Forum und auch erst seid Okt. angemeldet, eigentlich wollte ich schnell an Infos des neuen ZR Race kommen deswegen bin ich jeden Tag aufs neue gespannt was sich hier so tut.
> Heute seh ich, zwei weitere Seiten super, da hab ich was zum lesen, aber leider hätte man sich dies schenken können.
> Mal zusammen gefasst, Radon Bonn hat einige Kommentare geschrieben wo ich dachte, jo auf Arbeit würde ich mir leiber auf die Zunge beißen aber darüber kann ich hinweg sehen, ich würde lieber wieder zum Wesentlichen kommen.
> Und über einen kurzen Kommentar von Radon würde ich mich auch freuen.
> ...


 

Tja....

Aber radon kommentiert ja hier die unglaublichen Fauxpas von radon-Bonn nicht!

Statt dessen wird heimlich gelöscht, geändert, es wird weiter beleidigt.

Es kommen Fake Accounte´s zum Einsatuz, die dpürfen auch Freds aufmachen....


dann wiederum werden 3 gaze freds gelöscht, einer von stevie, einer von mir und einer, das ist witzig, von einem der Fake Accounts( kommt wieder runter" war der Context).

KEINE Reaktion von Radon(-Bonn) nur heimlich löschen, und "andere" pöbeln lassen1


das ist ja medienpolitik, wie im schönen China!

Löschen, wegradieren, verändern, unkenntlich machne, ausschweigen....


Und darum posten wir hier alle fleissig, inzwischen auch im offenen Forum (melde dich doch da auch mal, wir brauchen schon Trafficdaumen, DA kann radon sicher nicht SOO billig und einfach löschen, wie hier....


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> Es ist auf jeden Fall ein Offizieller von Radon, kann ja gar nicht anders sein, da sämtliche Infos der neuen Modelle über diesen Account laufen.
> 
> Evtl. ist die Wahrheit ja recht bitter, aber ich kann nur Mutmaßungen anstellen. Kennt Ihr die Werbung von Seitenbacher? Die macht der Chef selber, weil er kein Geld an Marketing- und Werbungsfritzen ausgeben will. Evtl. wird der Account von "Radon-Bonn" deshalb von einem recht hochrangigen Radon-Mitarbeiter bedient, denn mal im Ernst: wenn ein Mitarbeiter von mir so etwas in einem Forum oder gegenüber meinen Kunden (IT-Branche) machen würde, dann würde ich den rausschmeißen, aber Hochkant.


 
Ät Martinos/ Ät ALL, weil ja hier sicher bald wieder verstümmelt/ heimlich und ohne Grund gelöscht wird: Hier kann man auch das thematisieren, ich denke, das verhalten von radon muss ja aufgelegt werden!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8894474#post8894474


----------



## stevie29 (3. November 2011)

Langsam nervt mich das Ganze, für mich ist es jetzt an der Zeit, hier einfach mal aufzuhören - ich habe mich, v. a. wegen des Verhaltens von "Radon-Bonn" nun für ein Canyon entschieden und kann das Thema Fahrradkauf so langsam "ad acta" legen.
Ein Radon wird es ganz sicher nicht mehr werden (auch nicht in Zukunft) - und ich kann diese Marke auch keinem meiner Vereinskollegen empfehlen ...


----------



## mmmmrrrrr (3. November 2011)

katze2 schrieb:


> Tja....
> 
> Aber radon kommentiert ja hier die unglaublichen Fauxpas von radon-Bonn nicht!
> 
> ...


 

So wichtig ist mir das alles auch nicht , mein Vorschlag, ruft doch einer mal den BODO P. an.


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

mmmmrrrrr schrieb:


> So wichtig ist mir das alles auch nicht , mein Vorschlag ruft doch einer mal den BODO P. an.


 
Ja, nee, is klar...suzi, äh....mmmmmrrr


----------



## mmmmrrrrr (3. November 2011)

katze2 schrieb:


> Ja, nee, is klar...suzi, äh....mmmmmrrr


 
da biste ganz falsch


----------



## stevie29 (3. November 2011)

katze2 schrieb:


> Ja, nee, is klar...suzi, äh....mmmmmrrr


 
Das Radon mit Mehrfach-Accounts arbeitet, glaube ich auch, aber jetzt hinter jedem (neutralen) User nun Radon zu vermuten, halte ich auch für übertrieben.
Der "Praktikant" von Radon liegt sicherlich längst im Bett und träumt von besseren Zeiten ...


----------



## mmmmrrrrr (3. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Das Radon mit Mehrfach-Accounts arbeitet, glaube ich auch, aber jetzt hinter jedem (neutralen) User nun Radon zu vermuten, halte ich auch für übertrieben.
> Der "Praktikant" von Radon liegt sicherlich längst im Bett und träumt von besseren Zeiten ...


 
Danke, so isses die arbeiten doch nur bis 20 Uhr, kannst ja auch mal meine wenigen Kommentare nachlesen das ist kein Radon Style.


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Das Radon mit Mehrfach-Accounts arbeitet, glaube ich auch, aber jetzt hinter jedem (neutralen) User nun Radon zu vermuten, halte ich auch für übertrieben.
> Der "Praktikant" von Radon liegt sicherlich längst im Bett und träumt von besseren Zeiten ...


 

Stimmt auch wieder.

Wenn eine Firma derartig mies arbeitet....ich sage immer wieder, chinesicsche Zustände, dann bekommt schon verfolgungswahn...

Wir sollten aber morgen mal das Ibc team auf Finn, Szuq und die 2-3 anderen ansetzen....wenn die Ip ausweist, dass radon tatsächlich und nachgewiesenermassen mittels 2.-5. Account pöbelt/ Öl ins feuer giesst / zu beschwichtigen versucht, dann wäre das nochmals eine unerträgliche sache!


Das gesamte verhalten von radon ist so schon unglaublich...

Lass es uns alles aufklären!


ich hoffe, du hast Screenshots?


Ich will, dass das alles aufgeklärt wird( wenn das ibc das will, wenn das Ibc das kann....ich sage nur, das liebe Geld....).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmmmrrrrr (3. November 2011)

katze2 schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder.
> 
> Wir sollten aber morgen mal das Ibc team auf Finn, Szuq und die 2-3 anderen ansetzen....wenn die Ip ausweist,
> 
> ...


----------



## stevie29 (3. November 2011)

Ich glaube, das bringt alles nichts, gerade hat "Sven Kiel" gepostet, daß sogar negative Beiträge gegen Radon im "offenen Bereich" gelöscht wurden.


----------



## finn89 (3. November 2011)

katze2 schrieb:


> Wir sollten aber morgen mal das Ibc team auf Finn, Szuq und die 2-3 anderen ansetzen....wenn die Ip ausweist, dass radon tatsächlich und nachgewiesenermassen mittels 2.-5. Account pöbelt/ Öl ins feuer giesst / zu beschwichtigen versucht, dann wäre das nochmals eine unerträgliche sache!.


 

Lieber katze2,

ich habe mich einige Zeit lang ganz brav zurückgehalten weil ich der irrigen Hoffnung erlegen war dass dieses Forum zu sachlicher Normalität zurückfindet. Ich möchte dich aber an dieser Stelle auf die maßgeblichen Verhaltensregeln hinweisen, die ich dir zur besseren Übersicht zitiere. Unerwünscht sind demnach:

Permanente Provokation anderer Member
"spamming", Posten von unerwünschten oder unpassenden Beiträgen
"cross-posting", Posten Nachrichten gleichzeitig in mehreren Foren
"flaming", Angriffe auf Mitglieder oder Moderatoren

Wenn ich mir von dir ein halbes dutzend Mal unterstellen lassen muss dass ich ein fakeaccount von Radon bin, sind ad 1 und ad 4 erfüllt. Dein Versuch in allen möglichen und unmöglichen Threads mithilfe des immergleichen Aufrufs einen "Kreuzzug wider die beinahechinesische Radon-Zensur" zu starten fällt unter ad 3. Und dass du mit quasi jedem deiner Beiträge ad 2 verwirklichst fällt fast schon unter ferner liefen.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn du mich jetzt endlich mal in Ruhe lassen könntest, damit ich mich hier friedlich nach für einen Radkauf relevanten Informationen umsehen kann  

Bei Bedarf gibts den Inhalt dieser Ansage übrigens auch gerne im Klartext, falls du nur darauf hörst.

Grüße,
Finn


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das bringt alles nichts, gerade hat "Sven Kiel" gepostet, daß sogar negative Beiträge gegen Radon im "offenen Bereich" gelöscht wurden.


 

Unglaublich!

radon zahlt hier also genug, um auch im offenen Forum löschen zu können!

Und das in einer EINDEUTIGEN Sache!
Eindeutig insofern, als dass die beleidigungen klar von radon-Bonn ausgingen, dass Stevie nichts verbotenes gepostet hat!

leute, lest das!

ich muss da gleich mal nachschauen, aber ich werde das solange publik machen, wie mir das hier noch möglich ist.....


China mitten unter uns, sage ich nur....zensur, durch Zahlung der Sponsoren....

So krass.....

Und der Finn, der droht mir nun....hui!!!

Mit "Kklartext" was immer das soll....ich lach drüber.


----------



## Piefke (4. November 2011)

Eins ist komisch:
Alle, die sich hier grad "bekriegen" sind "Registriert seit: Oct 2011" - ein Schelm, der dabei Arges denkt .


----------



## silverdiver (4. November 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Eins ist komisch:
> Alle, die sich hier grad "bekriegen" sind "Registriert seit: Oct 2011" - ein Schelm, der dabei Arges denkt .


----------



## MissQuax (4. November 2011)

Nach kurzem Querlesen - hat mich interessiert, weil ich seit Anfang des Jahres auch ein Radon fahre (2009er Rahmen billig geschossen und selbst aufgebaut, habe also keinen Bedarf an Beratung, Service etc.) - muß ich sagen, daß hier ist echt 

*KINDERGARTEN-NIVEAU* ("Wer hat wen geschubst, gehauen, gekratzt, und wer hat angefangen ...")  - auf beiden Seiten!

Da ist wohl mal angesagt, das eigene Auftreten und Verhalten sowie die Ausdrucksweise zu überdenken! Und zwar auch auf beiden Seiten!

Ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß dieser Spruch sich ganz oft bewahrheitet: "Wie es in den Wald reinruft, so schallt es auch heraus!"

Das sollte sich jeder hier mal zu Herzen nehmen!


----------



## Sarrois (4. November 2011)

katze2 schrieb:


> Radon kann im offenen Ibc Forum löschen, sie tun es weiterhin, der schein vs sein fred ist geschlossen, ICH bekomme eine Mahnung...
> 
> 
> Vollkommen, wie in China.
> ...


 

Ich glaub ich spinne

Ich suche hier nach Daten zu den 29er für nächstes Jahr und werd konfrontiert mit übelstem geistigem Abfall und Langeweile!

An Euch Oktoberkinder, sucht Euch nen anderen Fred oder einen Job oder ne Freundin oder Freund

Ihr braucht doch gar kein Bike Ihr seid eh nur am rumspammen


----------



## Sarrois (4. November 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Eins ist komisch:
> Alle, die sich hier grad "bekriegen" sind "Registriert seit: Oct 2011" - ein Schelm, der dabei Arges denkt .


 
Frag mal Onkel Google, vielleicht hat letztem Monat ne Leiharbeitsfirma pleite gemacht

Oder wo sind die alle rausgekrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitglied (4. November 2011)

katze2 schrieb:


> Radon kann im offenen Ibc Forum löschen, sie tun es weiterhin....
> 
> 
> 2.Frage: warum kann radon-Bonn hier nachträglich seine beiträge so löschen, dass die von Ihm angezettelten beleidigungen und die


Können sie nicht; sie können Beiträge editieren wie jeder andere, sogar Du, auch.


----------



## hmx3 (4. November 2011)

SuziQ schrieb:


> So liebes Herzblatt jetzt musst du dich entscheiden mit wem du ins Piratenland gehen willst:
> 
> Ist es a) der mitvierzige Stevie mit seiner verbauten Figur, der lieber auf einem Bonanzarad hockt als auf einer Rennnbanane und seine Ersparnisse zählt
> 
> ...


 
Tief beeindruckend

Es gibt also eine Steigerung von Radon-Bonn....SuziQ. Man lernt nie aus.

Aber zurück zu den Radon Modellen 2012.

Warum verbaut ihr 2012 bei bestimmten Modellen minderwertigere LRS als 2011?

Warum ist das ZR-Race 10.0 schwerer als das ZR-Race 29er 9.0, trotz schwererer LRS ?

Warum hat ZR-Race und ZR-Race 29 keine tapered Steuerrohre? ( die in dieser Preisklasse mittlerweile zum Standart gehören)?

Warum postet ihr in Facebook das skeen 8.0 mit 10 kg.

Wann seid ihr überhaupt lieferfähig?

Was ist mit euren AGB, daß euch das Recht vorbehält, andere Ausstattungsteile zu liefern?

Warum bekommt man bei Radon weder am Telefon noch per Mail eine Anfrage beantwortet?

Ich könnte meine Frageliste noch ausdehnen, aber Radon-Bonn ( alisa SuziQ) antwortet ja sowieso nur mit persönlichen Angriffen.

Trotzdem dank ich Radon-Bonn (alias SuzieQ), daß sie mich auf all diese Dinge aufmerksam gemacht und überzeugt haben, auf keinen Fall ein Radon zu kaufen.


----------



## wildkater (4. November 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Oktoberkinder


----------



## chrisophren (4. November 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Nach kurzem Querlesen - hat mich interessiert, weil ich seit Anfang des Jahres auch ein Radon fahre (2009er Rahmen billig geschossen und selbst aufgebaut, habe also keinen Bedarf an Beratung, Service etc.) - muß ich sagen, daß hier ist echt
> 
> *KINDERGARTEN-NIVEAU* ("Wer hat wen geschubst, gehauen, gekratzt, und wer hat angefangen ...")  - auf beiden Seiten!
> 
> ...




Psst, stör doch den Spaß nicht durch so langweilige Dinge wie Vernunft!


----------



## SuziQ (4. November 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Tief beeindruckend
> 
> Es gibt also eine Steigerung von Radon-Bonn....SuziQ. Man lernt nie aus.
> 
> ...



Lieber HMX3
hast du Verfolgungswahn oder nichts zu tun?


----------



## SuziQ (4. November 2011)

katze2 schrieb:


> Unglaublich!
> 
> radon zahlt hier also genug, um auch im offenen Forum löschen zu können!
> 
> ...



Fährst du eigentlich auch mal mit deinem Bike oder hockst du nur vor der Tastatur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silverdiver (4. November 2011)

SuziQ schrieb:


> Fährst du eigentlich auch mal mit deinem Bike oder hockst du nur vor der Tastatur?




Liebe SuziQ.

Tu uns doch bitte allen einen gefallen und lass sämtliche dämlichen Kommentare sein damit wir hier zur eigentlichen Sache zurückkehren können. Wir interessieren uns nicht dafür ob dich jemand verbal angegriffen, beleidigt oder beschimpft hat. Ebensowenig wie uns interessiert ob du Radon magst oder nicht. 
Es geht hier um die Modelle 2012. Solltest du eines Kaufen wollen gibts hier die Infos die du ncoh nicht hast. Wenn du keines willst, lies mit und schweige bis du was produktives beisteuern kannst. 
In der Zwischenzeit unterlass es doch einfach den Kack der hier läuft künstlich am Leben zu erhalten. Das darfst du auch gerne in den anderen Threads unterlassen.
Wenn du technische Frage nund Tipps hast, her damit. Ansonsten bitte RUHE. Ich denke die anderen sehen es ähnlich.


----------



## Sarrois (4. November 2011)

SuziQ schrieb:


> Fährst du eigentlich auch mal mit deinem Bike oder hockst du nur vor der Tastatur?


 
Nee, die Oktoberkinder fahren kein Bike,
warts ab, die sind gleich vom Prospekte austragen zurück, 
dann werden die hier wieder richtig aktiv


----------



## heuldoch1960 (4. November 2011)

silverdiver schrieb:


> Liebe SuziQ.
> 
> Tu uns doch bitte allen einen gefallen und lass sämtliche dämlichen Kommentare sein damit wir hier zur eigentlichen Sache zurückkehren können. Wir interessieren uns nicht dafür ob ....... bitte RUHE. Ich denke die anderen sehen es ähnlich.



 kann man nur befürworten!!!!  

gilt auch für den rest der DAUERNÖRGLER,
wenn ihr "pseudobiker" ein "arsch in der hose" hättet, würdet ihr mal nach bonn fahren und sich bei den herren von mann zu mann beschweren und nicht anonym hinter dem internet verstecken!!!!

gruß  1960


----------



## hmx3 (4. November 2011)

SuziQ schrieb:


> Lieber HMX3
> hast du Verfolgungswahn oder nichts zu tun?


 
Na, was soll die Antwort?

Wenn man fragt

-warum schlechtere LRS 2012 verbaut werden

-keine tapered Steuerrohre Radon bei den ZR und ZR 29 (entgegen dem allgemeine Standart hat)

-die Gewichtsangaben sich in den unterschiedlichen Veröffentlichungen von Radon widersprechen

-wann Radon lieferbar ist

-die Überstandshöhe beim 29er

usw. als Verfolgungswahn qualifiziert läßt auf Dissoziation schließen.

 Es sind schlicht und ergreifend Fragen die man in einem Herstellerforum üblicherweise stellt.

Aber wenn man es Not hat schon als "SusiQ" aufzutreten, helfen vielleicht Psyopharmaka um die Anliegen von Interessierten zu verstehen.


----------



## Sarrois (4. November 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Na, was soll die Antwort?
> 
> Wenn man fragt
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Du nix zu tun hast, dann überprüf doch den ganzen Mist bei den anderen Herstellern

*Hallo Mc Fly!!*

Wir haben noch nicht 2012, wir haben 2011!
Also wart ab bis Du die offiziellen Infos hast, oder schleich Dich
Du willst doch gar kein Radon, Du willst nur Stänkern


----------



## Mitglied (4. November 2011)

Nur mal so nebenbei:
Das rote Achtung!-Zeichen ist zum Beiträge melden gedacht. Dann kommen auch die Mods in Bewegung.


----------



## hmx3 (4. November 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wenn Du nix zu tun hast, dann überprüf doch den ganzen Mist bei den anderen Herstellern
> 
> *Hallo Mc Fly!!*
> 
> ...


 

Medizinische Anzeichen von Überzuckerung? Aggresiv, wirr und unfähig in der Sache.

Das einzig konstruktrive ist deine Feststellung, daß wir noch nicht 2012 haben. Gratuliere


----------



## Sarrois (4. November 2011)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei:
> Das rote Achtung!-Zeichen ist zum Beiträge melden gedacht. Dann kommen auch die Mods in Bewegung.


 
Hast Recht, warum geb ich mit denen überhaupt ab

Ich will ein Radon 29er und suche Info's und habs echt satt den Müll hier zu lesen

Ich werd mal die Oktoberkinder auf Ignore setzen, dann wirds übersichtlicher


----------



## ChaosB99 (4. November 2011)

Bald sind die Herbstferien vorbei  !


----------



## Schulle (5. November 2011)

ChaosB99 schrieb:


> Bald sind die Herbstferien vorbei  !



Hoffentlich! Kleiner Tipp: Am besten die "NEUEN" Mitglieder und deren 
hirnlosen Kommentare ignorieren und (auch wenn es schwerfällt) nicht 
darauf antworten. Sonst ist der Thread voll mit dem Müll den keiner 
interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heuldoch1960 (6. November 2011)

hallo radon-bonn,
entweder habe ich es überlesen bei dem unnötigen geschwafel mancher (kinder)user  oder geschlafen! 

wann werden die 29er ausgeliefert und welche größen/farben zuerst??

gruß 1960


----------



## Matze. (7. November 2011)

> Medizinische Anzeichen von Überzuckerung? Aggresiv, wirr und unfähig in der Sache.
> 
> Das einzig konstruktrive ist deine Feststellung, daß wir noch nicht 2012 haben. Gratuliere




Im Gegensatz zu Dir wenigstens etwas Konstruktives übrigens Aggressivität gibt es bei Unterzuckerung






> wann werden die 29er ausgeliefert und welche größen/farben zuerst??


----------



## fissenid (7. November 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Nee, die Oktoberkinder fahren kein Bike,
> warts ab, die sind gleich vom Prospekte austragen zurück,
> dann werden die hier wieder richtig aktiv





 Der Spruch war echt gut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## --MAXI-- (10. November 2011)

Wann werden die 2012er Modell mit Fotos online gehen?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (10. November 2011)

--MAXI-- schrieb:


> Wann werden die 2012er Modell mit Fotos online gehen?



Da wird dir von Radon keiner mehr antworten ( verständlicherweise ).
Angeblich sollen ende November alle 2012'er Bikes auf die HP.


----------



## buffaloyann (10. November 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Da wird dir von Radon keiner mehr antworten ( verständlicherweise ).
> Angeblich sollen ende November alle 2012'er Bikes auf die HP.


 
Facebook Radon Bikes:
*Christian Thomann*
*weiss man schon wann es fotos von den Bikes 2012 auf der Homepage geben wird?*



Jaime · Commenter · Il y a 21 heures · 

Julian Wieser et Christian Thomann aiment ça.




 


*Radon Bikes* Die Fotos werden Anfang-Mitte 12.12 auf der Seite sein Il y a 2 heures



I don't know what 'Anfang-Mitte 12.12' means.


----------



## zoomer (10. November 2011)

buffaloyann schrieb:


> I don't know what 'Anfang-Mitte 12.12' means.



12.12.2011
zwischen 9:00 und 12:00 Uhr.


----------



## buffaloyann (10. November 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> 12.12.2011
> zwischen 9:00 und 12:00 Uhr.


 
Thanks for your answer! Only 2 more days of waiting and finally we will see the photos. I'm very curious!


----------



## zoomer (10. November 2011)

I was just kidding ...
but it's said december 12, so 32 days left.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buffaloyann (10. November 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> I was just kidding ...
> but it's said december 12, so 32 days left.


 
ok, that's quite a long time to go ...


----------



## Max_V (10. November 2011)

Schade, was einige wenige anrichten können...

Ja, warte auch auf Fotos und leider wurde der Skeen 2012-Beitrag  gelöscht. Aber ein CPU-Hintergrundfoto vom Skeen, als Sparmotivation  wäre schon spitze. 
Da die Custom-Anfragen sowieso erst im neuen Jahr bearbeitet werden hab ich noch etwas Zeit zum sparen...


----------



## Sarrois (11. November 2011)

Max_V schrieb:


> Schade, was einige wenige anrichten können...
> 
> Ja, warte auch auf Fotos und leider wurde der Skeen 2012-Beitrag gelöscht. Aber ein CPU-Hintergrundfoto vom Skeen, als Sparmotivation wäre schon spitze.
> Da die Custom-Anfragen sowieso erst im neuen Jahr bearbeitet werden hab ich noch etwas Zeit zum sparen...


 
Ich könnt auch :kotz:
das ich jetzt keine Info's mehr bekomme.
weil hier irgendwelche unterbelichteten Vollidioten
ihr Spätpubertät ausleben oder Geltungsbedürfnis haben.

Und dabei Mitarbeiter von Radon dazu gebracht Antworten zu schreiben, die dene bestimmt hinterher leid getan haben

Sehr sehr ärgerlich


----------



## Schwitte (11. November 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Und dabei Mitarbeiter von Radon dazu gebracht Antworten zu schreiben, die dene bestimmt hinterher leid getan haben



Hätten sie die Beiträge sonst editiert? 
So wie sie von Radon-Bonn editiert wurden entspricht es aber auch nicht unbedingt der feinen englischen Art.

Genug drüber geschwafelt, hat Radon genug Sympathien gekostet.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Sarrois (11. November 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Hätten sie die Beiträge sonst editiert?
> So wie sie von Radon-Bonn editiert wurden entspricht es aber auch nicht unbedingt der feinen englischen Art.
> 
> Genug drüber geschwafelt, hat Radon genug Sympathien gekostet.
> ...


 
Editiert hin oder her.......
Wenn ich Dich lang genug nerve, 
dann wirfst Du mir auch Dinge an den Kopf,
die Dir später evtl. leid tun

Aber das hält mich trotzdem nedd davon ein Radon zu kaufen
Denn ich war schon vor Ort und der Laden ist klasse


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (11. November 2011)

die Fakten  liegen doch klar auf'n Tisch ! 
Z.B. das Slide 2012 im Test der Bike, Ausgabe 12.2011
- na was wohl, Testsieger natürlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (11. November 2011)

Ausstattungen & Preise aller 2012er Radons liegt doch hier, nur keine Fotos von den Bikes. 

http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/specs_mtbs_online?mode=window&backgroundColor=#222222


----------



## Sarrois (11. November 2011)

forever schrieb:


> Ausstattungen & Preise aller 2012er Radons liegt doch hier, nur keine Fotos von den Bikes.
> 
> http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/specs_mtbs_online?mode=window&backgroundColor=#222222


 
Das kenn ich schon auswendig,
ich brauch Bilder und die Gewichte


----------



## Schwitte (11. November 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Editiert hin oder her.......
> Wenn ich Dich lang genug nerve,
> dann wirfst Du mir auch Dinge an den Kopf,
> die Dir später evtl. leid tun
> ...



Ich habe u.a. selber ein Radon und bei H&S schon so einige Bikes gekauft, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das ein Unternehmen wie Radon hier nicht so verbal entgleisen darf.

Ich werde auch weiter bei H&S kaufen, andere Leute hat es abgeschreckt.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Themeankitty (14. November 2011)

Auf der Facebook Seite sind seit heute eininge 2012 Modelle mit Bild abgebildet: http://www.facebook.com/radonbikes


----------



## Friendsofmine (16. November 2011)

Hey Ex Cubi .....

wie sind denn so die Radonius? Bin am überlegen so ein Slide in diesem Toxic zu erstehen, nur wenn ich hier lese was hier bei Radon so abgeht....bekomme ich Angst.

Gruss


----------



## zett78 (16. November 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> nur wenn ich hier lese was hier bei Radon so abgeht....bekomme ich Angst.
> 
> Gruss



das ist doch Schwachsinn.
Einige wenige, die Probleme (berechtigt oder unberechtigt) haben, die sich hier aufregen, aber vom Volumen her eher im Promille-Bereich!

Die Vielzahl derer, die keine Probleme haben, melden sich hier eh nicht, ist wie bei anderen Anbietern und Produkten auch.

Bin selber seit 3 Jahren Flexstrom Kunde, google mal nach Erfahrungsberichten 
Ich selber habe keine Probleme mit denen, dass habe ich aber auch nicht extra irgendwo forumsmäßig berichtet.

Gruß


----------



## Sarrois (16. November 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Hey Ex Cubi .....
> 
> wie sind denn so die Radonius? Bin am überlegen so ein Slide in diesem Toxic zu erstehen, nur wenn ich hier lese was hier bei Radon so abgeht....bekomme ich Angst.
> 
> Gruss


 
Die Räder sind auf dem gleichen Niveau wie die anderen "guten Hersteller" auch.
Du brauchst Dir nur die Testberichte ansehen und dann wirst Du sehen, das es immer 3 oder4 Bikes gibt die sehr zu empfehlen sind, darunter ist auch immer ein Radon

Wenn Du dann noch Preis/Leistung hinzunimmst, dann führt absolut kein Weg mehr an radon vorbei

Da sollten Dich die Hetzerparolen von den unterbelichteten Zweitaccountbesitzern auf keinen Fall abschrecken


----------



## Friendsofmine (16. November 2011)

Hoffe auch nicht das du Flexstrom für dein Bike benötigst.

Ja wird sicher so sein wie mit den Menschen im Supermarkt.....wollen das der Apfel nix kostet, sich dann aber aufregen das er eine kleine Stelle hat und nicht nach EU Din Norm gewachsen ist.

Aber von der Quali sind die Räder ok ? Hab bis jetzt keins in freier Wildbahn gesehen.

Müsste aber die Fox Forke auch in Toxic lacken lassen, das es irgendwie stimmig ausschaut. Bietet das Radon unter seinem CustomProgramm an ?

Gruss


----------



## Sarrois (16. November 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Hoffe auch nicht das du Flexstrom für dein Bike benötigst.
> 
> Ja wird sicher so sein wie mit den Menschen im Supermarkt.....wollen das der Apfel nix kostet, sich dann aber aufregen das er eine kleine Stelle hat und nicht nach EU Din Norm gewachsen ist.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab ein Rad für meine Nichte dort gekauft und abgeholt.
Der Preis war schon unschlagbar, und ich hab noch nen Computer, ne Klingel und ne Satteltasche gratis dazu bekommen.

Und ja die Quali ist ok.


----------



## Friendsofmine (16. November 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Der Preis war schon unschlagbar, und ich hab noch nen Computer, ne Klingel und ne Satteltasche gratis dazu bekommen.
> 
> Und ja die Quali ist ok.



-Computer    : iMac 27" ?
-Klingel         : für die Haustür ?
-Satteltasche :  fürs Pferd ?

Dann bin ich dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eagleeagle (20. November 2011)

Hier wird ja viel zu viel diskutiert, daher mal ein paar Bilder:





Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass das Bike in der Farbe wirklich zu haben ist.....

Quelle: Facebook


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (23. November 2011)

Das ist dann wohl das Slide AM 10.0












und das Design des AM 9.0 (Mir wäre es ohne die Streifen lieber gewesen...)


----------



## Themeankitty (23. November 2011)

Ja, AM 10 und AM 9.0


----------



## Mithras (23. November 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Ja, AM 10 und AM 9.0




Mal was Anderes .. hats mit der Kette geklappt?


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (23. November 2011)

Jetzt rücken sie langsam mit Bildern raus. Das grün ist schon klasse


----------



## fx3000se (24. November 2011)

was soll das Lasso vor dem Lenker?


----------



## fx3000se (24. November 2011)

Schade, dass die Züge nicht innen verlaufen ... Verbaut man den Bidon-Halter über die Züge?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (27. November 2011)

Das schwarze 10.0 sieht ja wohl nur geil aus!! Vor allem mit den Easton Haven... Hammer!

Und das 9.0 gefällt mir auch echt gut, finds nur Schade, dass die Gabel weiß ist... Wenn wenigstens die Gabelkrone noch grün wär...


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (27. November 2011)

Mir gefällt das 10er ja überhaupt nicht. Ist mir viel zu proletenhaft mit dem ganzen Gold. Die extrem fetten Logos auf den Laufrädern finde ich einfach nur aufdringlich und hässlich.
Diesen Look sieht man aber heute leider bei vielen Herstelern, der Masse scheint es zu gefallen.

Beim 9er dagegen find ich einfach das Grün genial. Schade, dass man diese Farboption nicht beim 10er hat. Allerdings störe ich mich hier auch an der weißen Gabel und den blau/türkiesenen Streifen (wie aufwändig es wohl wäre die zu entfernen?)...irgendwas ist halt immer...

Dass die Radon Bikes keine verbogenen Rohre haben find ich aber schon mal sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (27. November 2011)

Irgendwie sehen biede Kombination bedingt durch die Machart der Aufkleber/Schriftzüge etwas billig aus, wobei das Grüne durch die blauen Streifen den Vogel abschießt, Baumarkt-Look!!
Die Easton-Räder reißen da am 10.0er so einiges wieder raus.

Mir gefällt das 2012er-Design an fast allen Radons überhaupt nicht, bedingt durch die relativ primitive Machart der Schriftzüge.

Schade, in Sachen Produkt-Design verschenkt man bei Radon noch so einiges.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## zoomer (28. November 2011)

Die Schriftzüge sind super !
Nur die Streifen hätte es wirklich nicht gebraucht.
Verstehe es echt nicht, auf den ersten Neuvorstellungsbildern sahen sie doch super
aus und haben prima feedback bekommen - und jetzt das ...


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (28. November 2011)

Ja, ich sehe das genauso. Das Testbike, das in der aktuellen Ausgaben der bike zu sehen ist, hat diese Streifen auch noch nicht. Sieht erheblich besser aus. Einfach ausgewogener, "runder" und nicht so überfrachtet mit Designelementen wie das leider bei vielen Bikes der Fall ist.
Wahrscheinlich hat kurz vor Produktionsstart noch irghend ein Marketing-Fuzzie dazwischengeredet...

Wirklich schade. Wenn sie nur aufgeklebt wären dannn könnte man die Dinger ja vielleicht abziehen. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass sie unter Lack sind.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (28. November 2011)

viel wichtiger als die Optik sind doch die technischen Details am AM 10, denn die sprechen ganz klar für sich und 11,9 kg sind auch mal ne Ansage


----------



## wildkater (28. November 2011)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass das AM 10.0 den selben Rahmen wie das 9.0 hat?


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (28. November 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> viel wichtiger als die Optik sind doch die technischen Details am AM 10, denn die sprechen ganz klar für sich und 11,9 kg sind auch mal ne Ansage



Das ist ja unbestritten und auch der Grund warum die Radons so attraktiv sind. Aber man fährt eben lieber auf einem Rad das einem auch gefällt 

@wildkater: soweit ich weiß sind alle Rahmen innerhalb einer Serie identisch. Nur ist das 9er pulverbeschichtet und das 10er eloxiert. Daher dürfte auch ein großer Teil des Gewichtsunterschieds kommen. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (28. November 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Das ist ja unbestritten und auch der Grund warum die Radons so attraktiv sind. Aber man fährt eben lieber auf einem Rad das einem auch gefällt



Okay - ich würde lügen, wenn ich sagen würde, die Optik spielt für mich keine Rolle. In diesem grün könnte ich mir das Slide ja auch nicht bestellen.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (28. November 2011)

So ist das eben in Geschmacksfragen. Mir ist ein schwarzes bike zu langweilig. Ein Orange wie das weiter oben gezeigte würde ich aber auch sofort nehmen...



Auch dieses Grün finde ich klasse:


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (28. November 2011)

Ich denke eher eine Frage des alters. Ich bin in den 80'er groß geworden und da hab ich mir bei den Farben die Augen kaputt gemacht. Sollen die jungen Hüpfer diese bunten Sport und Geländefahrräder fahren.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (28. November 2011)

Da bin ich ein Jahrzehnt später dran und mtb-technisch unter anderem von Maguras "Race Line D" geprägt. Vielleicht kommt's ja daher...


----------



## zoomer (28. November 2011)

Ein CSP !


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (28. November 2011)

Ein Beispiel für zeitlos schönes Rahmendesign...


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (28. November 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel für zeitlos schönes Rahmendesign...



Ha, da siehst du's, welche Farbe hat der Rahmen !? schwaaaarz


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (28. November 2011)

Hier müssen's halt die Bremsen rausreißen 








Nachtrag: In den meisten Fällen ist ja auch bei mir schwarz die erste Wahl. Aber es gibt einfach so unheimlich viele Bikes in schwarz, dass ich mittlerweile eine knallige Farbe ganz erfrischend finde.
Im konkreten Fall (AM 10.0) find ich ja auch vor allem dir goldenen Elemente nicht so prickelnd. Vom AM 9.0 wird es ja auch noch eine gepulverte schwarze Variante geben. Davon sind - glaube ich - noch keine Bilder im Umlauf. Mal sehen wie das am Ende ausschaut.


----------



## St0Rm (28. November 2011)

Gibts denn schon einen vorraussichtlichen Preis für das Slide 9.0? wird der wie im Vorjahr?
Ich mein die Ausstattung sieht, bis auf die Reverb, ziemlich identisch aus. Wenn die 2799 bleiben wirds das statt dem Stereo SL 2012.


----------



## Themeankitty (28. November 2011)

Das Slide AM 9.0 kostet 2012 2499 â¬ !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## St0Rm (28. November 2011)

Ui, danke für die schnelle Info!

ja hammer, hab gerade das PDF gesehen.
Und ab wann bestellbar ?

Gruß, der Sebbo


----------



## Themeankitty (28. November 2011)

Ich glaub ab Feb 2012 sind die Slide ungefähr verfügbar , du kannst auch ein Modell per Mail an Radon vorordern, dann wirst du bevorzugt behandelt(du musst es dann aber nicht unbedingt nehmen, wenns verfügbar ist)


----------



## supasini (29. November 2011)

das war zu Zeiten, als ich es mir nicht leisten konnte, mal mein Traum - um diese Räder bin ich damals immer bei H&S rumgelaufen, HS22 in Raceline-Gelb natürlich, eloxiertes Alu...
H&S war damals ein ganz großer Cyclecraft-Händler, bevor sie ihre eigene Marke rausgebracht haben. Hat Bodo Probst nicht sogar die Räder entwickelt?


----------



## Robby2107 (29. November 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> das war zu Zeiten, als ich es mir nicht leisten konnte, mal mein Traum - um diese Räder bin ich damals immer bei H&S rumgelaufen, HS22 in Raceline-Gelb natürlich, eloxiertes Alu...
> H&S war damals ein ganz großer Cyclecraft-Händler, bevor sie ihre eigene Marke rausgebracht haben. Hat Bodo Probst nicht sogar die Räder entwickelt?


 
Mit den Dingern kannst scheinbar überall fahren, selbst auf Hausdächern. *gg*


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (29. November 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> das war zu Zeiten, als ich es mir nicht leisten konnte, mal mein Traum - um diese Räder bin ich damals immer bei H&S rumgelaufen, HS22 in Raceline-Gelb natürlich, eloxiertes Alu...
> H&S war damals ein ganz großer Cyclecraft-Händler, bevor sie ihre eigene Marke rausgebracht haben. Hat Bodo Probst nicht sogar die Räder entwickelt?



Mir gieng es da ganz genau so. Als dieses bike aktuell war, hätte ich es mir auch nicht leisten können. Erst einige Jahre später habe ich den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft und mit dem aufgebaut, was ich so zur Verfügung hatte bzw. meinen finanziellen möglichkeiten entsprach.

Ich meine auch, dass Bodo Probst für Cyclecraft entwickelt hat. Auch aus diesem Grund interessiere ich mich jetzt für radon, denn die Funktion der CSPs und Floater war schon damals hervorragend.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## zoomer (29. November 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Ich meine auch, dass Bodo Probst für Cyclecraft entwickelt hat....



Cool !
Dann habe ich ja auch fast 3 Radons ...


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (30. November 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Cool !
> Dann habe ich ja auch fast 3 Radons ...



...oder drei cyclecrafts 






Es gibt ja doch noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## zoomer (30. November 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> ...oder drei cyclecrafts



Ne, nur 2 (CSP und Floater), dafür noch einen ZR Race Rahmen 


Aber irgendwie ...
fahre, und schaue im Moment nur noch meine 29er an,
wenn ich mir jetzt diese Bilder anschaue, das geht Proportionsmässig
gar nicht mehr ... 
Vor allem das untere ...


----------



## Kriwo (30. November 2011)

Ich war am Montag in Bonn. Ein paar 2012er Modelle stehen schon rum (29" habe ich z.B. gesehen), aber kaufen kann man sie wohl noch nicht. 

Ich habe mich für das Slide AM interessiert, was ich auch gleich ohne Probleme fahren konnte. Es war eine lustige Truppe dort - verfügbar sind die neuen Räder (zumindest das Slide, nachdem ich gefragt hatte) aber erst ab ~März.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker0007 (4. Dezember 2011)

gibts schon preise für das 2012er swoop?
wann kommts eig. raus?
MfG, Donovan


----------



## buffaloyann (7. Dezember 2011)

buffaloyann schrieb:


> Facebook Radon Bikes:
> *Christian Thomann*
> *weiss man schon wann es fotos von den Bikes 2012 auf der Homepage geben wird?*
> 
> ...


Only a few more days of waiting ... I'm very curious!


----------



## Sason (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor mir ein 2012er Slide 9.0 zu kaufen. Ich möchte an der schwarzen Variante aber lieber eine weiße Gabel haben. Da Radon dafür aber 350  verlangt, wollte ich mal hier nachfragen ob es zufällig jemanden gibt, der an einem weißen oder grünen Slide 9.0 lieber ne schwarze Gabel hätte...
Falls ja wäre ich gerne bereit zu tauschen!


----------



## grothauu (7. Dezember 2011)

350 für einen andere Gabelfarbe?! Kommen die Räder schon fertig montiert zu Radon oder bauen die vor Ort zusammen?
Uli


----------



## Brotspinne_74 (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte vor, mir das Skeen 10.0 zu bestellen, aber in schwarz (sprich: den Rahmen vom 9.0 und dann die Bauteile vom 10.0 verbauen). Da könnte ich mich ja auf 500-800 EUR einstellen?! Hmmmm :kotz:


----------



## Sason (7. Dezember 2011)

Mir wurde es so gesagt, dass die Bikes erstmal komplett aufgebaut und dann anschließend die gewünschten Komponenten umgebaut werden. Wobei der eigentliche Umbau in meinem Fall nur 20  gekostet hätte, nur leider hätte Radon extra für mich eine weiße Fox bestellen müssen, zu schlechteren Konditionen als beim Komplettrad, weshalb es zu den 350  kam.
Ich kann nur jedem mit Sonderwünschen empfehlen in Bonn anzurufen, bin dort doch recht schnell mit Infos versorgt worden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (8. Dezember 2011)

Schwarzes Rad mit weißer Gabel finde ich z.K.
Aber wem das gefällt, bei Canyon gibts das standartmäßig


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Radon,
Was ist denn bei Euch los ? In der neuen Bike 1/2012 macht Ihr groß Werbung (auf zwei Seiten) für die Bikes 2012 mit dem Hinweis : Ausstattungsvarianten und Farbdesigns findet man unter Rodon-bikes.com  ihr meint doch nicht diesen komischen Preview-Katalog .
Auf der HP sind noch die 2011'er Modelle, keine Info wann die 2012'er 
bestellbar sind, keine Info wann lieferbar ... 
Bitte bringt doch endlich mal richtige Infos, dass man planen kann ob man die nächste Saison mit nem Radon beginnen kann oder doch zu einem anderen Hersteller geht.

Gruß
Euer Grobi


----------



## KtuluOne62 (9. Dezember 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Hallo Radon,
> Bitte bringt doch endlich mal richtige Infos, dass man planen kann ob man die nächste Saison mit nem Radon beginnen kann oder doch zu einem anderen Hersteller geht.



Anderer Hersteller  das werden die sicher gerne hören.
Wobei das je nach Hersteller auch schon knapp werden könnte 
Werde auch schon ungeduldig.

Warte auch schon ewig auf Infos zum Swoop. Aber das soll ja erst beim Festival am Genfer See vorgestellt werden, Wann immer das auch sein mag.

Vielleicht wird es ja dann doch kein Radon. 

--
viele Grüße


----------



## wildkater (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich schau mich auch bei anderen Herstellern um.
Bei CANYON - Versendermitbewerber - sind die Bikes z. B. bereits seit Anfang Oktober online zu sehen.


----------



## heuldoch1960 (9. Dezember 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Ich schau mich auch bei anderen Herstellern um.
> Bei CANYON - Versendermitbewerber - sind die Bikes z. B. bereits seit Anfang Oktober online zu sehen.



tja, da hat wohl radon den anschluß verpaßt!! 
viele andere hersteller sind schon online!!  radon 
liefertermine andere hersteller meistens bekannt  radon 

also planung für nächstes jahr, schau mer mal!!!

bei fahrrad kalker in ludwigshafen stehen ca. 15 !!!! 29er von scott, über bergamont bis trek (auch 1 rumble fish hinten im lager)
bei fahrrad stadler in mannheim ca. 10 !!! 29er, sogar das neue scott spark comp fully in S und M!!
bei altig in mannheim 3 specialzed (epic, stumpi und camber) und als absolutes highlight eine edelmarke aus italien. ein colnago!!! für 1800

also man(n) muß nicht warten bis sich radon bequemt einen liefertermin  für die 29er zu nennen!!

gruß 1960 dem die warterei auf die, na was wohl, geht!!


----------



## wildkater (9. Dezember 2011)

Naja, 29er sind mir ziemlich schnuppe 
Ich will auch verwinkelte Trails fahren!


----------



## heuldoch1960 (9. Dezember 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Naja, 29er sind mir ziemlich schnuppe
> Ich will auch verwinkelte Trails fahren!



wenn man seinen bock beherscht, geht das auch mit einem 29er!!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. Dezember 2011)

***ss egal ob 26 oder 29 
wenn Radon nächste Woche keine Infos bringt, wirds wohl ein Trek Remedy, oder ein Canyon Nerve, oder ein Votec oder, oder ....


----------



## heuldoch1960 (9. Dezember 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> ***ss egal ob 26 oder 29
> wenn Radon nächste Woche keine Infos bringt, wirds wohl ein Trek Remedy, oder ein Canyon Nerve, oder ein Votec oder, oder ....



genauuuuu!!!!!


----------



## Themeankitty (9. Dezember 2011)

AM 12.12  werden endlich die 2012 Modelle auf der Website vorgestellt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (9. Dezember 2011)

Na dann kann ich se mir in diesem Jahr noch anschauen ... am 15. gehts nämlich Ostwärts


----------



## buffaloyann (10. Dezember 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> AM 12.12  werden endlich die 2012 Modelle auf der Website vorgestellt !


 
Let's hope so, because almost every other bike company (even the smaller Belgian - I'm a Belgian biker - brands like www.granvillebikes.com or www.thompson.be )has presented their 2012-models on their website and also the precise delivery times are known for the 2012 models. It's a pity that this takes such a long time with Radon. I hope (and think) it's worth the waiting ...


----------



## grothauu (10. Dezember 2011)

buffaloyann schrieb:


> It's a pity that this takes such a long time with Radon. I hope (and think) it's worth the waiting ...


 Ich bin auch enttäuscht. Radon  verlegt sich zu sehr auf Marketing und für uns Biker nicht wirklich wertschöpfende Dinge wie Fotosessions  und Events, anstatt einfach ihren Job zu machen und in time Räder zu bauen . Da stimmen einfach die Relationen nicht mehr. Das hat mich auch bei Canyon schon gestört. Ich zahle "gerne" für Bikes, aber nicht für diesen Marketingtross, Rennteams usw.
Uli


----------



## Themeankitty (10. Dezember 2011)

@grothauu 
Da geb ich dir absolut recht! 
Naja wer nicht hören, muss fühlen(einige haben sich ja schon bei anderen Bikeherstellern umgeschat, und vll. schon gekauft)


----------



## Schwitte (10. Dezember 2011)

Naja, in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.

Was nützt mir die Präsentation ein halbes Jahr vorher, wenn die Kisten sowie so erst irgendwann in 2012 verfügbar sind. 

Der Run auf die meisten Bikes geht doch eh erst richtig los, wenn sie in irgendeiner Bike-Zeitung einen Testsieg erringen.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Themeankitty (10. Dezember 2011)

Naja viele wollten die Modelle eben sehen, weil sie es vll. vorbestellen wollen, außerdem könne sie planen, da viele anderr Hersteller die 2012 Bikes schon auf ihrer Seite haben, und diese vll. ab Dezmeber verfügbar sind !


----------



## Eisbein (10. Dezember 2011)

warum schiebt ihr so ein stress?

Habt ihr alle keine Räder mehr? Oder kann man die Räder aus dem Jahr 2011 im Jahr 2012 nicht mehr benutzen?

Mein Gott, dann bekommt man das rad halt eine Woche später, aber ist das nicht egal wenn man einen Fahrbaren untersatz hat?
Braucht man jedes Jahr ein neues bike?!


UUUUND: Wie viele von denen die hier nach infos betteln kaufen am ende wirklich ein Rad?


Entschuldigt mir den etwas raueren Ton, aber ich kann das einfach nicht nachvollziehen.

Bei canyon, wo es die räder schon sein Oktober auf der Website hat, bekommt man die räder auch erst sonste wann...


----------



## Themeankitty (11. Dezember 2011)

@ Eisbein  
Nein, ich kauf mir natürlich kein neues Bike,da meins ja praktisch noch neu ist   aber es wäre halt schön wenns endlich Informationen zu den 2012 Modellen gibt !


----------



## grothauu (11. Dezember 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Entschuldigt mir den etwas raueren Ton, aber ich kann das einfach nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Bei canyon, wo es die räder schon sein Oktober auf der Website hat, bekommt man die räder auch erst sonste wann...



Ich werde ein Rad kaufen. Ein 29er, die gehen schnell weg. Andere Hersteller haben derzeit Weihnachtsrabatt-Aktionen laufen. Die Frage ob man da zuschlagen soll, hängt von den Infos zu Radon Bikes ab. Ich beklage mich, dass inzwischen auch Interntversender, die früher jeden Euro ins Bike investiert haben, einen Verwaltungs- und Marketingapparat aufbauen, der irgendwie gegenfinanziert werden muss und zudem noch dafür sorgt, dass Infos langsamer rüber kommen, weil sie erst in irgendwelchen Sitzungen und Kick offs langwierig freigegeben werden müssen. Meine Meinung eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (12. Dezember 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> warum schiebt ihr so ein stress?
> 
> Habt ihr alle keine Räder mehr? Oder kann man die Räder aus dem Jahr 2011 im Jahr 2012 nicht mehr benutzen?
> 
> ...



Sorry für meinen etwas rauen Toooon ! Aaaber
ich will ja nur wissen, ob ich evtl. im März 2012 mein Vorhaben mit
einem Slide AM bestreiten kann. Weil, ich hab z.Z. nur ein HT und brauch ein *FULLY* *!!*
Ich brauch also nur ne klare Aussage ob es Radon schafft, ja oder nein !
Mehr nicht !


----------



## martinos (12. Dezember 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Sorry für meinen etwas rauen Toooon ! Aaaber
> ich will ja nur wissen, ob ich evtl. im März 2012 mein Vorhaben mit
> einem Slide AM bestreiten kann. Weil, ich hab z.Z. nur ein HT und brauch ein *FULLY* *!!*
> Ich brauch also nur ne klare Aussage ob es Radon schafft, ja oder nein !
> Mehr nicht !


 
Radon-Bonn ist bekannterweise seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr sonderlich redselig im Forum. Probiers mal bei Facebook, da scheint Radon noch präsent zu sein.


----------



## sonic00 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hm, heute ist der 12.12. und ich seh auf der Homepage noch keine 2012er Modelle?!
Schade...


----------



## Themeankitty (12. Dezember 2011)

@sonic00 
Langsam fühl ich mich auch von Radon bisschen verarscht !

Soll das ein Witz sein ... auf Facebook schreibt Radon, dass die Seite erst 2012 aktualisiert wird 
Vor einem Monat hieß es noch am 12.12


----------



## buffaloyann (12. Dezember 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> @sonic00
> Langsam fühl ich mich auch von Radon bisschen verarscht !
> 
> Soll das ein Witz sei... auf Facebook schreibt Radon, dass die Seite erst 2012 aktualisiert wird
> Vor einem Monat hieß es noch am 12.12


 
I also saw the message on the Facebookpage. I'm disappointed. It seems that Radon isn't able to meet the deadline that they put forward themselves. This damages their credibility for new customers like myself. I was planning to buy a Radon 29er but doubts are starting to rise! If the delivery dates also will be postponed several times, the 2012 bikes will be delivered in april, may or even later!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (12. Dezember 2011)

Radon hat wahrscheinlich irgend ein Problem bei der Herstellung bzw. mit
dem Zulieferer aus Fernost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brotspinne_74 (12. Dezember 2011)

Heut ist der 12.12. - Radon ist echt zuverlässig unzuverlässig!!!!!!


----------



## heuldoch1960 (12. Dezember 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Radon hat wahrscheinlich irgend ein Problem bei der Herstellung bzw. mit
> dem Zulieferer aus Fernost.



die alten ausreden, wie jeder andere auch!!!!


----------



## zett78 (12. Dezember 2011)

irgendwelche Gründe werden die wohl haben, ob jetzt 1 oder 2 Wochen später machen den Braten eh nicht fett. Es hört sich ja fast an, als würden Leben davon abhängen.
Wenns zeitlich ja so knapp ist, kauft woanders


----------



## heuldoch1960 (12. Dezember 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> .... Wenns zeitlich ja so knapp ist, kauft woanders



was hat dir radon für diese antwort bezahlt?  
wo liegt st. augustin?? ich glaube 10km neben bonn 

ich entscheide wo ich mein geld lasse, und nicht du!!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (12. Dezember 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> irgendwelche Gründe werden die wohl haben, ob jetzt 1 oder 2 Wochen später machen den Braten eh nicht fett. Es hört sich ja fast an, als würden Leben davon abhängen.
> Wenns zeitlich ja so knapp ist, kauft woanders



Ja, mach ich auch ! Radon wirds auch sche** egal sein was ich mache.
Aber ich finds schon oberpeinlich, in den Bike-Bravos *FETT* Werbung zu 
machen für Bikes die man nichtmal bestellen kann .
Wahrscheinlich sollen wir uns die Bildchen ausschneiden oder was


----------



## zoomer (12. Dezember 2011)

heuldoch1960 schrieb:


> was hat dir radon für diese antwort bezahlt?
> wo liegt st. augustin?? ich glaube 10km neben bonn



Na ja,
seiner Galerie nach ist er eher Grossabnehmer eines deutschen
Bikeherstellers, der nicht versendet ...


----------



## Bench (12. Dezember 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Radon hat wahrscheinlich irgend ein Problem bei der Herstellung bzw. mit
> dem Zulieferer aus Fernost.



und was hat das damit zu tun, seine Internetseite zu aktualisieren?

die Ausrüstungen und Preise stehen ja quasi fest und Bilder scheint es auch schon zu geben. Das wäre durch einen fleißigen Mitarbeiter, der sich mit dem CMS auf der Homepage auskennt, in nichtmal einem Tag erledigt.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (13. Dezember 2011)

Oh, ein kleiner Lichtblick - Radon schreibt auf FB das die ersten Bikes bereits im Januar ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Brotspinne_74 (13. Dezember 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Oh, ein kleiner Lichtblick - Radon schreibt auf FB das die ersten Bikes bereits im Januar ausgeliefert werden.



Welches Jahr???


----------



## buffaloyann (13. Dezember 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Oh, ein kleiner Lichtblick - Radon schreibt auf FB das die ersten Bikes bereits im Januar ausgeliefert werden.


 
That would be great! But right now (13/12, 9:40) I can't find this message on the Radon-Facebookpage ... Could you please show me where it is? I would be very happy to read some good news. Thanks a lot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (13. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, but i can't find this post on FB any more. Maybe it was deleted by Radon


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (13. Dezember 2011)

i only found this info


----------



## buffaloyann (13. Dezember 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Sorry, but i can't find this post on FB any more. Maybe it was deleted by Radon


 
Vielen dank für ihre Antwort Grobbi Stollo.


----------



## buffaloyann (13. Dezember 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> AM 12.12  werden endlich die 2012 Modelle auf der Website vorgestellt !


 
The 2012 ZR Team models are online! Tomorrow (according to the Radon Facebook page), the other models will go online.


----------



## grothauu (13. Dezember 2011)

da weiß wohl die rechte Hand nicht, was die linke macht ... na schaun wir mal


----------



## Bench (13. Dezember 2011)

das ZR Team 6.0 2012 schaut gut aus. Weiß jemand, was eine Shimano AM 505 Bremse ist? wenn das die OEM-Bez für die 2012er SLX ist, wärs ja ok.


----------



## Crissi (14. Dezember 2011)

grothauu schrieb:


> da weiß wohl die rechte Hand nicht, was die linke macht ... na schaun wir mal



Das war letztes Jahr nich anders!


----------



## Trojus (14. Dezember 2011)

So, nun sind ja auch die übrigens Hardtails (bis auf die Carbonvarianten) gelistet.

Wo allerdings gibt es die blauen und orangen ZR Races zu finden, die bisher immer auf den Werbefotos zu sehen waren ??


----------



## daniel_n100 (14. Dezember 2011)

Auch die neuen Slide Modelle sind online!
Hier sind auch nicht mehr alle Farben dabei, keine Spur mehr vom champagner färbigen Slide! Echt schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (14. Dezember 2011)

Endlich ist die Slide AM 2012 Serie online 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a58313/slide-am-7-0-white-black-red.html?mfid=52

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a58325/slide-am-9-0-freaky-green.html?mfid=52

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a58321/slide-am-9-0-white-blue-lime.html?mfid=52

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a58329/slide-am-10-0-black-anodized-grey-gold.html?mfid=52

BTW: Vll gibt´s Champagner nur noch als Custom-Slide


----------



## Themeankitty (14. Dezember 2011)

Was mir bisschen komisch erscheint, ist der Gewichtssprung vom AM 7.0 (13,4 kg) zum AM 9.0 (12,55 kg bzw. 12,2 kg), das ist bestimmt ein Fehler, da ja das 2011 AM 7.0 angeblich 12,4 kg gewogen hat


----------



## Keks_nascher (14. Dezember 2011)

Wow, beim ZR Team 6.0 für 799,- ist schon ne Reba drin. Nicht schlecht.


----------



## grothauu (14. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt haben sie es ja doch geschafft ;-). 

Die 29er sind auch online. Das 7.0 würde mir schon zusagen. Leider ist gerade das 7er mit einem weißen Rahmen und nicht schwarz anodisiert. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Meine Tochter fährt ein 2008er Radon in der Hautfarbe weiß. Das hat schon ganz schön gelitten, farblich.  Ich dachte ursprünglich, es gibt alle Austattungen in beiden Farben :-/. 

Uli


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (14. Dezember 2011)

grothauu schrieb:


> Jetzt haben sie es ja doch geschafft ;-).
> 
> Die 29er sind auch online. Das 7.0 würde mir schon zusagen. Leider ist gerade das 7er mit einem weißen Rahmen und nicht schwarz anodisiert. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Meine Tochter fährt ein 2008er Radon in der Hautfarbe weiß. Das hat schon ganz schön gelitten, farblich.  Ich dachte ursprünglich, es gibt alle Austattungen in beiden Farben :-/.
> 
> Uli



schwarze Bikes gibt es wie Sand am ...   weiß ist dock ganz okay.
Mir sagt das Slide AM 10 zu, gibt es aber leider nur in schwarz, macht aber nix, wird trotzdem geordert .


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (14. Dezember 2011)

daniel_n100 schrieb:


> Auch die neuen Slide Modelle sind online!
> Hier sind auch nicht mehr alle Farben dabei, keine Spur mehr vom champagner färbigen Slide! Echt schade!






Was heulst du denn ständig wegen einem champagner farbenen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Slide rum?
Wo hast du das denn gesehen, ich kann mich nur an eines in Alu-natur erinnern - das war allerdings cool! Überhaupt verstehe ich die Hysterie die hier in letzter Zeit vorherrschte überhaupt nicht. Die Preise waren doch schon länger klar und Bilder der Slides waren auch schon zu Hauf im Netz zu finden.
Überhaupt hat sich doch eigentlich gar nichts weltbewegendes getan, außer X-12, Postmout-direkt und merkwürdigen Farben sind die Dinger nicht großartig anders als in den letzten Jahren!

@ _Themeankitty  Die Gewichtsangaben sind sicherlich noch fehlerhaft, zumindest was die 9er angeht. 13,4Kg hallte ich beim 7er für durchaus realistisch_ - 12,4Kg dagegen nie im Leben. Das schaffen kaum Highend-Kohlefaser-AMs und die kosten ein vielfaches davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (14. Dezember 2011)

Warum heißen die neuen Slides "Slide AM 140 Series 2012"? Sind doch 150er FOX dran, oder?
Hat schon jemand das 9.0 in schwarz gesehen? I

ch finde das neue Dekor würde viiiiiiel besser aussehen, wenn diese verkünstelten Striche nicht wären, einfach cleaner, so wie das 10.0.

Das 10.0 hat 21mm Felgen (Easton, obwohl Crossmax ST in der Überschrift steht) - heißt das, es passen dann endlich (dreckige!) 2.4er Fat Alberts rein???


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. Dezember 2011)

Das hat nichts mit der Gabel zu tun sondern mit dem Hinterbau, der 140mm.
Auch wenn du eine 100mm Gabel montierst wärs noch ein 140


----------



## trailblitz (14. Dezember 2011)

Die Slides haben doch ein  1,5" Steuerrohr.  Warum verbaut Radon 11/8" Gabeln, dann aber mit 15mm Steckachse?

Wer kanns erklären?  Nur der Kosten wegen?


----------



## wildkater (14. Dezember 2011)

@Trialbiker82:
Aha, Danke!


----------



## karolkarol (14. Dezember 2011)

Ist es möglich ein Slide AM 7.0 (das normal weiß ist) in freaky green Farbe zu bestellen?


----------



## LotusElise (14. Dezember 2011)

zu den Gewichtsangaben: 
in der Bike 12-2011 Seite 34 wurde das Slide AM 9.0 in 20" toxicgreen lackiert einschließlich Reverb Sattelstütze ohne Pedale mit 12,55 kg gewogen. Wenn man einen 18" Rahmen zugrunde legt und anodisiert statt lackiert wählt, dann sind die angegebenen "ab" 12,4kg ohne Pedale doch plausibel. Beim 10.0 wird X0/X9 durch XTR ersetzt, spart ca. 200g, ein leichterer Laufradsatz und eine leichtere Lenker+Vorbau-Kombination verbaut, und schon kommt man auf 12,15kg!
Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass Radon wirklich im Februar/März liefern kann, dann freue ich mich auf ein Slide AM 10.0, das nur noch anständige Reifen braucht (vorne Rubber Queen, hinten MountainKing jeweils 2,4er).


----------



## Bench (15. Dezember 2011)

ob wohl noch ein Slide AM 6.0 oder 5.0 nachkommen wird


----------



## wildkater (15. Dezember 2011)

LotusElise schrieb:


> (vorne Rubber Queen, hinten MountainKing jeweils 2,4er).


So weit ich weiß passen die aber nicht wirklich in den Rahmen bzw. sind zu nah dran bzw. wenn sie dreckig sind schleifen sie dran. 
Das ist auch mein Bedenken bezüglich des Kaufs


----------



## LotusElise (15. Dezember 2011)

laut Radon Hotline haben die 2012er  das Problem mit breiten Reifen hinten nicht mehr (auf der Seite "Details" steht beim 10.0 am Ende "verträgt auch breitere Reifen bis 2,5"). Ansonsten bleibt für hinten Rubber Queen in 2,2. Vorne limitiert die Fox Gabel eh nichts.


----------



## Eisbein (15. Dezember 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß passen die aber nicht wirklich in den Rahmen bzw. sind zu nah dran bzw. wenn sie dreckig sind schleifen sie dran.
> Das ist auch mein Bedenken bezüglich des Kaufs


2.4er alberts im slide ed passen gut! Das mal ein stein i.wo hängen bleibt ist halt so. Die verbindung der sitzstreben ist eh aus vollmaterial, da ists nicht so tragisch wenn da mal ein Kratzer drin ist.


Günstigere sildes sollen wohl nicht kommen, ich hatte hier schon mal gefragt, es hieß: Die Nachfrage nach den preiswerten rädern sei wohl kleiner wie bei den teureren, deswegen wird es die nicht mehr geben!

Frage war bezogen auf die ED's (weil das 7.0 für mich viiiel sinnvoller ist als ein 10.0 -> ich will keine talas und so schnickschnack)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (15. Dezember 2011)

LotusElise schrieb:


> laut Radon Hotline haben die 2012er  das Problem mit breiten Reifen hinten nicht mehr (auf der Seite "Details" steht beim 10.0 am Ende "verträgt auch breitere Reifen bis 2,5"). Ansonsten bleibt für hinten Rubber Queen in 2,2. Vorne limitiert die Fox Gabel eh nichts.


Gilt das eigtl. auch für Slide AM 7.0 bis 9.0? Die haben zwar Crossmax ST Felgen, aber der Rahmen dürfte der gleicht sein, oder?


----------



## LotusElise (15. Dezember 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Gilt das eigtl. auch für Slide AM 7.0 bis 9.0? Die haben zwar Crossmax ST Felgen, aber der Rahmen dürfte der gleicht sein, oder?


ja, die Rahmen aller Slide AM sind auch 2012 untereinander baugleich (sagt Radon Hotline). Lediglich empfehlen diverse Reifenhersteller den Einsatz von Felgen mit 19mm Innenbreite nur bis 2,35". Ich selbst habe jedoch auf solchen Felgen schon über längere Zeit Fat Albert 2,4 gefahren und nie Probleme mit wegknickenden Rädern oder schwammigem Fahrverhalten gehabt, trotz Luftdrücken unter 2 bar bei 64 kg Fahrergewicht.


----------



## wildkater (15. Dezember 2011)

LotusElise schrieb:


> ja, die Rahmen aller Slide AM sind auch 2012 untereinander baugleich (sagt Radon Hotline). Lediglich empfehlen diverse Reifenhersteller den Einsatz von Felgen mit 19mm Innenbreite nur bis 2,35". Ich selbst habe jedoch auf solchen Felgen schon über längere Zeit Fat Albert 2,4 gefahren und nie Probleme mit wegknickenden Rädern oder schwammigem Fahrverhalten gehabt, trotz Luftdrücken unter 2 bar bei 64 kg Fahrergewicht.


Danke für die Info. 
Das Thema mit den 19mm Felgen kenn ich. Fahre ich seit >4 Jahren mit 2.4er Fat Alberts mit ca. 2 bar bei >90kg netto.... 
Das Thema war scheinbar früher eher, dass der Rahmen hinten zu schmal für adäquate AM/ED-Bereifung war.


----------



## psycho82 (15. Dezember 2011)

LotusElise schrieb:


> laut Radon Hotline haben die 2012er  das Problem mit breiten Reifen hinten nicht mehr (auf der Seite "Details" steht beim 10.0 am Ende "verträgt auch breitere Reifen bis 2,5"). Ansonsten bleibt für hinten Rubber Queen in 2,2. Vorne limitiert die Fox Gabel eh nichts.



Die Angabe bezieht sich lediglich auf den Easton Haven LRS, er hat eine Maulweite von 21mm, so kann man dort Reifen bis max. 2,5 aufziehen - d.h. nicht, dass der 2,5er in den Sliderahmen passt! M.M. nach ist ein 2,4 bei Schlammfahrten zu breir fuer das Slide - Und schau dir mal an, das Radon in Serie 2012 lediglich 2,35 Reifen verbaut, dies wird schon seinen.
 Grund haben!!!

Ein 2,4 wurde nur passen, wenn Radon den Schwingenbereich geaendert haben sollte.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Markdierk (15. Dezember 2011)

Die Austattung der 2012er Slides sieht wirklich verlockend aus. Warum man nur 180er Bremsen verbaut versteh ich beim Slide einfach nicht.

Lg


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (15. Dezember 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Die Austattung der 2012er Slides sieht wirklich verlockend aus. Warum man nur 180er Bremsen verbaut versteh ich beim Slide einfach nicht.
> 
> Lg


ist bis einem Fahrergew. bis ca. 90 Kg durchaus ausreichend, denke ich.


----------



## Markdierk (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung dass 200er vorne durchaus spürbar mehr Bremspower bieten. Ich sehe keinen Grund, nicht auch auf 200er zu gehen?!(Materialkosten?! Gewicht?!)


----------



## Bench (15. Dezember 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Günstigere sildes sollen wohl nicht kommen, ich hatte hier schon mal gefragt, es hieß: Die Nachfrage nach den preiswerten rädern sei wohl kleiner wie bei den teureren, deswegen wird es die nicht mehr geben!



so n Mist.
na dann wird mein nächstes Bike wohl kein Radon, weil gebraucht gibts die eh nicht.
Ich geb doch keine 2k für ein 140er Bike aus und hab dann nichtmal X9 sondern nur Shimano 

Da isses ja bald günstiger sich n gebrauchtes Pitch zu holen und Parts upgraden


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Dezember 2011)

Es wird ein 2012er Slide 5.0 fÃ¼r 1.499,- â¬ geben, auch das wird in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen online sein.

RADON Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (16. Dezember 2011)

Radon antwortet wieder !
laut Aussage eines H+S Mitarbeiters am Telefon, hat eine Bike-Vororder nun doch keinen Einfluss auf eine Bestellung . Stimmt das ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Dezember 2011)

@Grobi-Stollo: die Kunden, die Bikes vorgeordert haben, werden bei Eintreffen der ersten Bikes bevorzugt behandelt.

RADON Team


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (16. Dezember 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @Grobi-Stollo: die Kunden, die Bikes vorgeordert haben, werden bei Eintreffen der ersten Bikes bevorzugt behandelt.
> 
> RADON Team



Danke für die Info !
Aber meine Ticket-Nr. wollte keiner wissen bzw. konnte man die bei der
Online-Bestellung nirgends eintragen ? Hab ich was übersehen ?


----------



## Dede21 (16. Dezember 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @Grobi-Stollo: die Kunden, die Bikes vorgeordert haben, werden bei Eintreffen der ersten Bikes bevorzugt behandelt.
> 
> RADON Team



Auch in Bonn im Laden oder werden erst die Online Kunden bedient?
Bzw. wird in Bonn überhaupt etwas von den Rädern ankommen, wenn doch die Nachfrage so gigantisch ist


----------



## Mahe5 (16. Dezember 2011)

wann gibts denn das Slide 9.0 in schwarz?


----------



## Bench (16. Dezember 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Es wird ein 2012er Slide 5.0 für 1.499,-  geben, auch das wird in den nächsten Tagen online sein.
> 
> RADON Team





Wenn dann die Austattung passt, mal sehen.... 
Oder die Vernunft siegt und es wird ein Stage 
Oder die Mega logische Vernunft siegt und das alte Kona bleibt bis es bricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (18. Dezember 2011)

wann kommen die Slide EDs?!


----------



## wildkater (18. Dezember 2011)

Was macht es eigtl. für einen Sinn, beim Slide AM 10.0 Felgen (Easton Haven) zu verbauen, die für Reifen gemacht sind, die aufgrund des Hinterbaus gar nicht zu fahren sind 
Das 10.0 hat doch den gleichen Rahmen wie 7.0 bis 9.0, oder?


----------



## Bench (18. Dezember 2011)

Bei allen Slides ist doch der Hinterbau geändert, und sei es nur wegen der X12.
vielleicht ist der auch etwas breiter?


----------



## campariseven (19. Dezember 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Es wird ein 2012er Slide 5.0 für 1.499,-  geben, auch das wird in den nächsten Tagen online sein.
> 
> RADON Team



Gibts schon Infos zu den Specs?


----------



## Eisbein (19. Dezember 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Was macht es eigtl. für einen Sinn, beim Slide AM 10.0 Felgen (Easton Haven) zu verbauen, die für Reifen gemacht sind, die aufgrund des Hinterbaus gar nicht zu fahren sind
> Das 10.0 hat doch den gleichen Rahmen wie 7.0 bis 9.0, oder?



ich wiederhole mich gern noch mal: Im Slide ED von einer Freundin passt ein 2.4er Fat Albert ohne probleme rein!!!

Ich denke mal das der hinterbau vom normalen slide nicht wirklich schmaler ist...

und ob 21mm maulweite für die wirklich breit ausfallenden Fat Alberts ausreichen ist noch ein anderer streitpunkt. 
Mir sind 22mm bei 2.35er mary's zu wenig!!!


----------



## wildkater (19. Dezember 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich wiederhole mich gern noch mal: Im Slide ED von einer Freundin passt ein 2.4er Fat Albert ohne probleme rein!!!
> 
> Ich denke mal das der hinterbau vom normalen slide nicht wirklich schmaler ist...


Da gehen die Meinungen eben aber auseinander und keiner kann mir konkretes dazu sagen...



Eisbein schrieb:


> und ob 21mm maulweite für die wirklich breit ausfallenden Fat Alberts ausreichen ist noch ein anderer streitpunkt


Das geht definitiv, fahre die seit 4 Jahren problemlos auf 19mm Felgen. Wobei das aber auch nicht optimal ist.


----------



## Themeankitty (19. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt steht aufeinmal nichts mehr bei den Gewichten der 2012 Modelle.
Da hat wohl einer falsche Gewichtsangaben angegeben


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

was ist beim SLide AM (2012) eigentlich für ein Innenlager-Typ Verbaut und worauf müsste man bei einer Kurbelgarnitur achten, damit sie passt?

Danke und Gruß
Chris


----------



## finn89 (20. Dezember 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Jetzt steht aufeinmal nichts mehr bei den Gewichten der 2012 Modelle.
> Da hat wohl einer falsche Gewichtsangaben angegeben


 
Aber mittlerweile steht z.B. bei den 2012er ZR Race eine Gewichtsangabe in Verbindung mit der Rahmengröße, die gewogen wurde, und mit Aufschlagswerten für Lackierungen! Das ist mal ein echter Fortschritt, weg von der Zweideutigkeit der alten "ab xy..."-Angaben...


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (20. Dezember 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ist beim SLide AM (2012) eigentlich für ein Innenlager-Typ Verbaut und worauf müsste man bei einer Kurbelgarnitur achten, damit sie passt?
> 
> ...




Steht doch alles auf der Radon-page...

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-AM-7-0_id_18428_.htm#details


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr der Ritzel (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte natürlich dazuschreiben sollen, dass es um das 9.0 geht. Ist ja schließlich überall ne andere Kurbelgarnitur verbaut.
Da steht leider nichts genaueres, nur Innenlager: SRAM X9. Laut Sram HP gibt es die X9 Kurbel für folgende Innenlager-Varianten: PF30, BB30, GXP und GXP PF

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (20. Dezember 2011)

Die Rahmen sind doch alle gleich, da passt jedes Standard BSA-Innenlager rein...


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (20. Dezember 2011)

Also es geht mir um folgendes: Wenn man die X9 Kurbel am Slide AM 9.0 gegen ein anderes Modell tauschen wollte, was müsste das dann für eine Ausführung sein damit sie auf das original verbaute Innenlager passt?

Da ich selbst nur bikes mit Vierkant-Innenlager habe, habe ich den Überklick darüber verloren, was es mittlerweile alles für neue Standards gibt.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (20. Dezember 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Also es geht mir um folgendes: Wenn man die X9 Kurbel am Slide AM 9.0 gegen ein anderes Modell tauschen wollte, was müsste das dann für eine Ausführung sein damit sie auf das original verbaute Innenlager passt?
> 
> Da ich selbst nur bikes mit Vierkant-Innenlager habe, habe ich den Überklick darüber verloren, was es mittlerweile alles für neue Standards gibt.




Langsam verstehen wir uns! 
Patronenlager sind out - wir reden nur noch von Lagerschalen die in den Rahmen geschraubt oder gepresst werden. Die Achse ist direkt mit der Kettenblattseite verbunden (idR verpresst) und wird mit der anderen Kurbel verschraubt. Im Fall der X9 hat die Achse einen Aussendurchmesser von 30mm, ensprechend haben die Lager auch einen 30er Durchmesser. D.h. du kannst eigentlich jede Kurbel verwenden die eine 30mm Achse besitzt. 
Ich weiss ja nicht an welche Kurbel du genau gedacht hast aber z.B. ein Shimano Hollwtech II Innenlager kostet nur so um die 20, dafür würde ich mir nicht den Stress machen eine Passende Kurbel für das Innenlager zu suchen...


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (20. Dezember 2011)

Aha, jetzt wird mir die Sache klarer. Vielen dank für deine Erläuterungen. 
Bei in den Rahmen eingepressten Lagerschalen dürfte der Innenlagerwechsel aber komplizierter werden da sicher Spezialwerkzeug benötigt wird, richtig? Kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Lagerschalen des Slide geschraubt sind?


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (21. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist übrigens auch das schwarze 9.0er online und die Gewichte sind auch alle wieder da.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (21. Dezember 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Aha, jetzt wird mir die Sache klarer. Vielen dank für deine Erläuterungen.
> Bei in den Rahmen eingepressten Lagerschalen dürfte der Innenlagerwechsel aber komplizierter werden da sicher Spezialwerkzeug benötigt wird, richtig? Kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Lagerschalen des Slide geschraubt sind?



Beim Slide sind die Lager verschraubt und entsprechende Werkzeuge gibts z.B. hier http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ger-Werkzeug-fuer-Shimano-Hollowtech-II-.html


----------



## dh-noob (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde es sehr sehr schade, dass es kein Slide 6.0 2012 gibt. Da ich fÃ¼r 2012 ein Enduro-Bike will und das 2011 Modell schon ausverkauft war, hoffte ich auf ein 2012 Modell, dass die selbe Ausstattung besitzt und auch preislich im Bereich von +- 1500â¬ liegt. Leider scheint diese Hoffnung vergebens und ich muss zu einem anderen Hersteller gehen, der mir diesen Wunsch erfÃ¼llen kann.


----------



## psycho82 (24. Dezember 2011)

Das 6.0 wird lt. Radon in den naechsten Tagen vorgestellt. Hier im Forum stand was von 1499.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-noob (24. Dezember 2011)

Danke, das wäre eine super Nachricht!


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (25. Dezember 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Das 6.0 wird lt. Radon in den naechsten Tagen vorgestellt. Hier im Forum stand was von 1499.
> 
> Gruss
> Benny




Wenn das richtig verstehe meint er doch das SLIDE ED oder?


----------



## curious (26. Dezember 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Danke für die Info !
> Aber meine Ticket-Nr. wollte keiner wissen bzw. konnte man die bei der
> Online-Bestellung nirgends eintragen ? Hab ich was übersehen ?



Hallo,
kann man denn 2012 Modelle schon online bestellen ?
Kannst Du mir einen link schicken ?
Weihnachtliche Gruesse, Ulli

Edith: Alles klar, habe es schon selbst gefunden, nicht richtig geguckt ....


----------



## psycho82 (26. Dezember 2011)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Wenn das richtig verstehe meint er doch das SLIDE ED oder?


 
Ne, AM!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (26. Dezember 2011)

Aber er schreibt doch was von Enduro Bike, also ED! Soll nicht ausserdem ein AM 5.0 für 1499,- erscheinen? Wenn das 7.0 schon 1999,- kostet dann läge ein eventuelles 6.0 doch bei ca. 1749,- oder?
...Schlugschei$$ermodus aus!


----------



## psycho82 (26. Dezember 2011)

Wird ein 6.0 AM fuer 1499 geben, dies ist hier irgenwo im Forum von Radon gepostet wurden - noch nicht mal allzulange her.
Er schreibt zwar Enduro; aber das gab es nicht fuer 1500. Das 6.0 AM gab es 2011 ne ganze Weile fuer 1500, nachher sogar nochmals wesentlich guenstiger! Der min. Preis fuer das ED war 1600 - also passt da eh was nicht.
- also Kluckschei??ermodus zurueck.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (26. Dezember 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Es wird ein 2012er Slide 5.0 für 1.499,-  geben, auch das wird in den nächsten Tagen online sein.
> 
> RADON Team



war erst eine Seite zurück 

also wird es kein 6.0 geben oder Radon hat sich vertippt. Im Grunde ist es auch egal, denn 5.0 oder 6.0 sagen ja herzlich wenig über die Austattung aus


----------



## psycho82 (26. Dezember 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> war erst eine Seite zurÃ¼ck
> 
> also wird es kein 6.0 geben oder Radon hat sich vertippt. Im Grunde ist es auch egal, denn 5.0 oder 6.0 sagen ja herzlich wenig Ã¼ber die Austattung aus



Alles klar dann ist es ein 5.0,- sorry @ Hypermotard, dass ich dachte es wÃ¤re ein 6.0 

@ Bench 
Genau das war das Zitat wonach ich gesucht hatte - also Slide fÃ¼r 1499â¬

GruÃ

Benny


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Dezember 2011)

Bitte schaut einfach mal auf die Radon Seite. Auf der Startseite gibts eine vollständige Übersicht über alle 2012er Modelle mit Rahmengrafik, Preis und Specliste. Die meisten Modelle sind inzwischen auch online und bestellbar. Über die aktuellen Lieferzeiten gibts in unserem Shop www.bike-discount.de immer die neuesten Infos. Damit sind 99% der hier aufgetretenen Fragen zu beantworten.


----------



## Themeankitty (30. Dezember 2011)

@ psycho82 
@ dh-noob

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-AM-5-0_id_18442_.htm


----------



## psycho82 (30. Dezember 2011)

Auch wenn fuer mich kein Slide in Frage kommt, wuerde es mich wegen der Maulweite interresierren, welche Equalizer-Felge verbaut wird? EQ 27, EQ 29 oder EQ 31?

Gruss
Benny


----------



## psycho82 (30. Dezember 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> @ psycho82
> @ dh-noob
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-AM-5-0_id_18442_.htm



Danke


----------



## dh-noob (30. Dezember 2011)

@ Themeankitty: Danke! 

Auf den Fotos sind es Equalizer 27! - Zum Glück! Der LRS ist schon so schwer wie mein DH LRS.


----------



## KtuluOne62 (30. Dezember 2011)

Juchhuuu !!!
*Radon 2012er MTB´s nun komplett online!*

 Toll, *außer *Slide ED und vom Swoop wird auch nix gesagt. Was heißt denn da komplett. Slide ED lieferbar im April. Na toll. Andere Hersteller haben zwar auch lange Lieferzeiten, da weiß man aber wenigstens jetzt schon genau, was man bekommt. In den Specs steht leider nicht alles, was ich wissen möchte. Auf meine Fragen hatte ich hier auch keine Antwort von Radon bekommen (Kettenblätter, Kettenführung, Bash-Guard)

Bye, bye


----------



## bikemaster2010 (30. Dezember 2011)

was haltet ihr von dem 
 ZR Race 29er 9.0 SL black/white/red ?

@radon
mal eine frage an euch bezügl. der rahmengrösse.
ich bin ca. 185cm gross, habe allerdings ellenlange beine. ca. 92 cm schrittlänge.
welche grösse könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?

und wie gross ist der gewichtsunterschied bei o.g. bike zwischen der 16 und 22 zoll variante ?


----------



## Max_V (31. Dezember 2011)

KtuluOne62 schrieb:


> Juchhuuu !!!
> *Radon 2012er MTB´s nun komplett online!*
> 
> Toll, *außer *Slide ED und vom Swoop wird auch nix gesagt. Was heißt denn da komplett. Slide ED lieferbar im April. Na toll. Andere Hersteller haben zwar auch lange Lieferzeiten, da weiß man aber wenigstens jetzt schon genau, was man bekommt. In den Specs steht leider nicht alles, was ich wissen möchte. Auf meine Fragen hatte ich hier auch keine Antwort von Radon bekommen (Kettenblätter, Kettenführung, Bash-Guard)
> ...



und wenn du den "Alle 2012er MTB´s nun online!"-Artikel weiter liest:

""""Noch  vor dem Jahreswechsel sind nun fast alle Radon MTB´s und dazu schon  viele Rennräder und Crossbikes des Modelljahres 2012 online und  bestellbar."""


Kleiner Wiederspruch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p3bbels (2. Januar 2012)

Eine vielleicht dumme Frage, was muss ich bei den Laufrädern für das neue Slide am 5.0 beachten. Hinterradnabe und Vorderradnabe. Was benötige ich für dieses neue Rad. Kenn mich nicht aus mit 135 und 150 und maxle-lite, steckachse und co.
Kann von euch jemand sagen, was ich benötige wenn Hope Naben drauf sollen?


----------



## Themeankitty (2. Januar 2012)

Was ist eig. mit dem 2012 Swoop ?


----------



## Bench (2. Januar 2012)

p3bbels schrieb:


> Eine vielleicht dumme Frage, was muss ich bei den Laufrädern für das neue Slide am 5.0 beachten. Hinterradnabe und Vorderradnabe. Was benötige ich für dieses neue Rad. Kenn mich nicht aus mit 135 und 150 und maxle-lite, steckachse und co.
> Kann von euch jemand sagen, was ich benötige wenn Hope Naben drauf sollen?



Hinterradnabe ist X12, also 12x142
Vorderradnabe ist nicht ganz sicher, da bei der Revelation nichts dabeisteht. Meistens ist es dann 9x100, also normaler Schnellspanner.

Aber ich würd den neuen LRS eben erst bestellen, wenn ich das Bike hab, dann kann ich sicher sein


----------



## p3bbels (2. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre derzeit ein Bike mit Schnellspanner vorne und hinten, wollte mir jetzt die Laufräder holen und im Sommer dann das Bike. deshalb meine Frage. Kann ich das ohne Probleme machen?


----------



## Bench (2. Januar 2012)

nein, weil dann das Hinterrad nicht passt.


----------



## dandanko (3. Januar 2012)

So ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. Ich will mir das 2012 zr Race 7.0 kaufen. Wie gut ist das Bike?


----------



## Andcream (3. Januar 2012)

Super Frage 
Und was soll man Antworten? Gut?


----------



## Max_V (3. Januar 2012)

Probiers mal mit "JEIN"


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (3. Januar 2012)

dandanko schrieb:


> So ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. Ich will mir das 2012 zr Race 7.0 kaufen. Wie gut ist das Bike?




Gut für was (Einsatzbereich, etc.)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (4. Januar 2012)

Seh ich das richtig, dass aus der Black Sin und Race Serie nur das ZR Race 8.0 mit 2fach Kurbel verkauft wird? Oder lassen sich die anderen Modelle auch mit 2x10 konfigurieren?


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Januar 2012)

GIBT'S EIN NEUES SWOOP??????????

Hallo,

mag sein das meine Frage hier bereits beantwortet wurde, aber ich hab keinen Bock alle 23 Seite durchzulesen und scheinbar gabs hier ein paar Probleme mit Fake Usern dessen Beiträge ohnehin nur irreführend sind. Von daher bitte ich um Verständnis! Über das Slide gibts ja bereits ausreichend Infos, aber über das Swoop liest man kaum was! Es soll 175 mm Travel haben! Kann das jemand bestätigen? Da es bezüglich des Swoops auch auf der Radon Homepage Null Infos gibt frage ich mich ob es überhaupt ein 2012er Swoop geben wird. Möglicherweise handelt es sich auch nur um ein Gerücht. Falls jemand Infos hat würde ich mich sehr freuen! Ein paar Ausstattungsdetails wären auch nicht schlecht. Ungefähre Preisspanne wäre interessant. Wann geht das Swoop online?

Ich bitte R~A~D~O~N um kurze Stellungnahme! Gibts überhaupt ein neues S~W~O~O~P ?????????


----------



## DannyCalifornia (5. Januar 2012)

Oben gibts n Button namens "Thema durchsuchen" da gibst "Swoop" ein und findest innerhalb kürzester Zeit mehrere Beiträge auch von Radon, die Dir deine Fragen beantworten


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Januar 2012)

Ui! Genau auf diese Kommentare habe ich gehofft! Danke, aber dein Kommentar ist so unnötig wie die Eier vom Papst! Welchen Teil von "Von daher bitte ich um Verständnis!" hast du denn nicht verstanden? Hast du Rahmengröße XXS oder warum musst du dein Ego mit solch unqualifizierten Kommentaren pushen?


----------



## Max_V (5. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ui! Genau auf diese Kommentare habe ich gehofft! Danke, aber dein Kommentar ist so unnötig wie die Eier vom Papst! Welchen Teil von "Von daher bitte ich um Verständnis!" hast du denn nicht verstanden? Hast du Rahmengröße XXS oder warum musst du dein Ego mit solch unqualifizierten Kommentaren pushen?



Auf solche Kommentare wartet hier auch jeder. 


Hier Thema durchsuchen-Button und schon........


Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Das Slide AM ist ein Allmountain und kein  Enduro und wurde mit den 2.35ern bestes AM 2011 in der Bike und MTB.
> Wir bieten für hartes AM das ED an und das Swoop, das im April vorgestellt wird mit 175mm Federweg.
> Das Slide AM ist kein Bike auf den wir den FA spezifiziert haben.
> Generell ist das auch kein Problem den FA zu montieren, Probleme könnten  aber Steine im Profil machen, die den Lack der Strebe beschädigen, das  ist aber bei jedem Bike gleicher Bauart ein Problem. Probleme beim  Kettenwechsel der kleinen Ritzel sind Fahrtechnische Probleme, dafür  gibt es Shifter


....eigendlich sollte man dir nicht helfen. Aber bitte.


----------



## zoomer (5. Januar 2012)

> Auf solche Kommentare wartet hier auch jeder.



Ich tippe auf ein Missverständniss/Kommunikationsproblem.

Die Suche innerhalb des Threads bringt wirklich nicht mehr Informationen
als er schon selbst gesagt hatte.
Vielleicht liegt das daran dass es erst im April vorgestellt wird.


Wenn man das "keinen Bock auf 23 Seiten lesen" etc. weglässt,
macht es fast wieder Sinn.


Eine passende Antwort darauf wäre dann z.B. :
Nö, keiner weiss was ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (6. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> GIBT'S EIN NEUES SWOOP??????????....
> ...ich hab keinen Bock alle 23 Seite durchzulesen...
> ...frage ich mich ob es überhaupt ein 2012er Swoop geben wird... ...Möglicherweise handelt es sich auch nur um ein Gerücht....
> ...Ich bitte R~A~D~O~N um kurze Stellungnahme! Gibts überhaupt ein neues S~W~O~O~P ?????????



Diese paar Aussagen haben gezeigt, dass er die entsprechenden Beiträge von Radon selbst noch nicht gelesen hatte und nicht lediglich um zusätzliche Infos gebeten hat. Also bringt die Suche sehr wohl mehr Ergebnisse als er selbst schon gesagt hat.

Nachdem ich oben Swoop eingegeben hatte, hab ich innerhalt von 10sekunden die entsprechenden Posts vor mir gehabt. Warum kannst das nich einfach selbst machen? Gehst du im Baumarkt auch als aller erstes mal zur Info und lässt jemanden springen, bevor du überhaupt mal selbst guckst? Jedenfalls sind die Beiträge ohne Probleme zu finden.


Abschließend wäre noch zu bemerken, dass ich sehr froh darüber bin, Dir nicht geholfen zu haben. Deine Antwort auf mein rein sachliches Posting war nämlich absolut unangebracht. Ich verzichte jetzt mal darauf dagegen zu schießen, obwohl ich mich schon frage, wer von uns beiden hier wirklich Rahmengröße XXS hat...


Im Übrigen hätte Dir die Zeit, die du gebraucht hast um deine Hasstirade zu schreiben, genügt um Antworten auf deine Fragen zu bekommen


----------



## trunkrider (6. Januar 2012)

Zurück zu den Bikes: So richtig ausdiskutiert wurden die neuen Bikes hier ja noch nicht. Für  jemanden wie mich, der nach den vielversprechenden Ankündigungen von  Radon auf ein unkompliziertes, gut ausgestattetes und so weit wie  möglich wartungsarmes Bike gehofft hat, hätte es dann doch ruhig noch  etwas besser kommen können: Einerseits toll, dass nun verstärkt auf  XT-Bremsen gesetzt wird, andererseits wünsche ich mir ab einer  bestimmten Preisklasse auch dem Preis angemessene Laufräder - und da  wird es bei den Hardtails doch schwierig (jedenfalls weiß ich nicht, was ich von den ALEX-Rims halten soll). Will man bei den Hardtails  auch gute Laufräder von Mavic oder DT, muss man wieder Formula-Bremsen in Kauf nehmen -  und das heißt doch: regelmäßige aufwendige Entlüftung, möglicherweise  störende Bremsgeräusche bei den RX und die R1 sollen in den letzten  Jahren ja auch nicht immer dicht gewesen sein... 
Oder könnt Ihr mir da widersprechen?

Und die neue Mode mit  den weißen Gabeln an den herrlichen schwarzen Black Sins kann ich auch  nicht nachvollziehen. Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis herrscht einhellig die  Meinung vor, dass die Gabel  in die Farbgebung des Rahmes integriert  sein sollte.

Bleibt also der Blick zu den Fullys und siehe da, da hat es Radon besser  gemacht. Nur zu blöd, dass Fullys nicht wartungsarm sind...


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Januar 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Diese paar Aussagen haben gezeigt, dass er die entsprechenden Beiträge von Radon selbst noch nicht gelesen hatte und nicht lediglich um zusätzliche Infos gebeten hat. Also bringt die Suche sehr wohl mehr Ergebnisse als er selbst schon gesagt hat.
> 
> Nachdem ich oben Swoop eingegeben hatte, hab ich innerhalt von 10sekunden die entsprechenden Posts vor mir gehabt. Warum kannst das nich einfach selbst machen? Gehst du im Baumarkt auch als aller erstes mal zur Info und lässt jemanden springen, bevor du überhaupt mal selbst guckst? Jedenfalls sind die Beiträge ohne Probleme zu finden.
> 
> ...




Danke Trunkrider! Scheinbar bist du der einzige der verstanden hat worum es geht! Um die Bikes! Dafür ist das Forum letzlich da! Und Community (=Gemeinschaft) bedeutet sich über gemeinsame Interessen austauschen. Hier wurde ich sehr herzlich empfangen! Danke Danny! 
Aber mal ehrlich! Ich glaube jeder der hier Ärger machen will stört nur die Community und sollte sich lieber verpissen!
Danke auch an Max_V 
Ich  dich auch!

Übrigens: "Es wird kein SWOOP 2012 geben!"
PS: Der nette Mitarbeiter von Radon hat nicht gesagt ich soll den Button "Suchen" benutzen, sondern kompetent und freundlich meine Frage beantwortet! Alles was hier über das SWOOP Modell 2012 steht ist FAKE! So und jetzt kannst du weiter haten Danny!


----------



## Tshikey (6. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Übrigens: "Es wird kein SWOOP 2012 geben!"
> PS: Der nette Mitarbeiter von Radon hat nicht gesagt ich soll den Button "Suchen" benutzen, sondern kompetent und freundlich meine Frage beantwortet! Alles was hier über das SWOOP Modell 2012 steht ist FAKE! ....




thx!  

habe auch schon danach gesucht,
bin vorab auch der "empfehlung" mit der suche gefolgt.... 

 tshikey


----------



## DannyCalifornia (6. Januar 2012)

Haten tut bislang nur einer, aber wenn dir die Rolle des armen, lammfrommen Missverstandenen gut gefällt, will ich dich da nicht raus holen


----------



## Wiepjes (8. Januar 2012)

trunkrider schrieb:


> Zurück zu den Bikes: So richtig ausdiskutiert wurden die neuen Bikes hier ja noch nicht. Für  jemanden wie mich, der nach den vielversprechenden Ankündigungen von  Radon auf ein unkompliziertes, gut ausgestattetes und so weit wie  möglich wartungsarmes Bike gehofft hat, hätte es dann doch ruhig noch  etwas besser kommen können: Einerseits toll, dass nun verstärkt auf  XT-Bremsen gesetzt wird, andererseits wünsche ich mir ab einer  bestimmten Preisklasse auch dem Preis angemessene Laufräder - und da  wird es bei den Hardtails doch schwierig (jedenfalls weiß ich nicht, was ich von den ALEX-Rims halten soll). Will man bei den Hardtails  auch gute Laufräder von Mavic oder DT, muss man wieder Formula-Bremsen in Kauf nehmen -  und das heißt doch: regelmäßige aufwendige Entlüftung, möglicherweise  störende Bremsgeräusche bei den RX und die R1 sollen in den letzten  Jahren ja auch nicht immer dicht gewesen sein...
> Oder könnt Ihr mir da widersprechen?
> 
> Und die neue Mode mit  den weißen Gabeln an den herrlichen schwarzen Black Sins kann ich auch  nicht nachvollziehen. Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis herrscht einhellig die  Meinung vor, dass die Gabel  in die Farbgebung des Rahmes integriert  sein sollte.
> ...



Lass dir doch einen rahmen aufbauen, die haben doch im Angebot.????


----------



## wildkater (23. Januar 2012)

So. Hab mich gestern durchgerungen und ein Slide AM 9.0 bestellt. 
Bin ja mal gespannt... 
Aber wenn ich noch länger gewartet hätte, wären die bestimmt ausverkauft gewesen 
Und Preis-/Leistungsmäßig sind die Dinger echt der Hammer.
Da nehme ich jetzt mal den Makel in Kauf, keine fetten Reifen mehr am Heck fahren zu können.


----------



## Mithras (24. Januar 2012)

Grad von Radon bei FB gepostet worden mit alà Ratet mal, was das ist..





Schaut nach nem Freeriderrahmen aus .. ich denke mal das wird das neue Swoop ?  Wenn auch vllt, nicht mehr 2012 bestellbar...


----------



## Themeankitty (24. Januar 2012)

Ich würde auch sagen Swoop mit 170mm-180mm Federweg ?


----------



## Max_V (24. Januar 2012)

Radon hat das irgenwo geschrieben, daß Swoop erst 2013 kommt... nein das war nicht Radon die das geschrieben haben... es war  *21XC12 
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (25. Januar 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Radon hat das irgenwo geschrieben, daß Swoop erst 2013 kommt...




Korrekt


----------



## seidelix (25. Januar 2012)

schaut mal bei fracebook das swoop (rahmen) kommt in diesem Herbst mit 175er hinterbau und 180er gabel hier


----------



## Bluton (25. Januar 2012)

Servus,

wie sieht es denn mit den *Black Sin Rahmen* aus - ab wann sind die einzeln käuflich zu erwerben?

Grüße


----------



## Max_V (25. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> GIBT'S EIN NEUES SWOOP??????????
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...






21XC12 schrieb:


> Danke Trunkrider! Scheinbar bist du der einzige  der verstanden hat worum es geht! Um die Bikes! Dafür ist das Forum  letzlich da! Und Community (=Gemeinschaft) bedeutet sich über gemeinsame  Interessen austauschen. Hier wurde ich sehr herzlich empfangen! Danke  Danny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ach...und nun doch  
*ZITAT AUS FB: 
Bodo  Probst: Es ist das neue Radon Swoop mit 180mm Federweg. Der Dämpfer hat  175mm und der Rahmen ist für Frontgabeln 180mm konstruiert. Wir  verwenden den Monarch Plus mit Piggybag oder auch Dämpfer mit  Stahlfeder. Sorry nochmals für dias lange Warten und die Verspätung. Der  Rahmen wird am Gardsee präsentiert und ist ab Herbst lieferbar. Die  Swoops können auf den Testivals probegefahren werden. Happy Trails, euer  Bodo P.
*(Darf man so zitieren??)

Tja, dann hatte der FAKE-Poster wie du meintest ja doch recht? Komisch


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (27. Januar 2012)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Wir versuchen hiermit von Anfang an so eng zu kalkulieren, dass wir nicht mehr reduzieren werden/müssen. Wir empfinden es auch für unfair, wenn diejenigen, die uns von Anfang an unterstützen, nachher sauer sind, wenn die Bikes reduziert werden.



Und falls doch reduziert wird, bekommen dann alle, die vorher regulär bezahlt haben, automatisch einen Scheck, oder?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. Januar 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Ach...und nun doch
> *ZITAT AUS FB:
> Bodo  Probst: Es ist das neue Radon Swoop mit 180mm Federweg. Der Dämpfer hat  175mm und der Rahmen ist für Frontgabeln 180mm konstruiert. Wir  verwenden den Monarch Plus mit Piggybag oder auch Dämpfer mit  Stahlfeder. Sorry nochmals für dias lange Warten und die Verspätung. Der  Rahmen wird am Gardsee präsentiert und ist ab Herbst lieferbar. Die  Swoops können auf den Testivals probegefahren werden. Happy Trails, euer  Bodo P.
> *(Darf man so zitieren??)
> ...



Schaut doch einfach was wir von Radon offiziell schreiben. Da wir auch nicht immer alle Threads verfolgen können, fragt einfach per Mail direkt bei uns nach. Dann habt Ihr aktuelle Info´s und keine Gerüchte. Fest steht, daß Bodo an einem neuen Swoop feilt. Die Entwicklung läuft sehr gut, sodaß wir bislang davon ausgehen, daß der Zeitplan eingehalten werden kann. Dann kommt das neue Swoop zur Saison 2013. Bitte habt Verständnis, wenn wir nicht alle Informationen über die Details so frühzeitig kund tun. Die Konkurrenz schläft nicht... Wenn wir viel Geld in Neuentwicklungen investieren, dann sollen die Räder zum Zeitpunkt des Verkaufstarts auch exklusiv und brandaktuell sein.


----------



## Max_V (31. Januar 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Schaut doch einfach was wir von Radon offiziell schreiben. Da wir auch nicht immer alle Threads verfolgen können, fragt einfach per Mail direkt bei uns nach. Dann habt Ihr aktuelle Info´s und keine Gerüchte. Fest steht, daß Bodo an einem neuen Swoop feilt. Die Entwicklung läuft sehr gut, sodaß wir bislang davon ausgehen, daß der Zeitplan eingehalten werden kann. Dann kommt das neue Swoop zur Saison 2013. Bitte habt Verständnis, wenn wir nicht alle Informationen über die Details so frühzeitig kund tun. Die Konkurrenz schläft nicht... Wenn wir viel Geld in Neuentwicklungen investieren, dann sollen die Räder zum Zeitpunkt des Verkaufstarts auch exklusiv und brandaktuell sein.



Ja, DANKE.
Es sollte ja auch keine Kritik an Radon sein, sondern an dem der hier das Gerücht gestartet hat, daß es kein Swoop geben wird. 
Der Mitarbeiter, der hier eine zeitlang sehr informativ gearbeitet; sich auf Provokationen leider  falsch verhalten hat, sprich Radon-Bonn hat das Swoop für Herbst ohne  weitere Infos einmal schon kurz angekündigt.
Nun glaubten hier einige Leute, daß Radon-Bonn nix mit Radon zu tun hat und nur ein FAKE-Poster war. 

Das einzige kleine Problem das ich mit Radon habe ist, daß ich nur von  einer einzigen Mail-Adresse bei Radon eine Antwort erhalten habe und das  war von Herrn Karsten G. und diese Adresse habe ich mir hier im Forum  geholt.
Von allen anderen auf der HP angegebenen Adressen habe ich auf 5-6 Mails keine Rückantwort bekommen.
 Das hält mich vom Kauf meines 2012 Skeen nicht ab, hinterlässt aber leider einen kleinen bitteren Nachgeschmack.
Falls Sie noch mitlesen. Mich würden jetzt kurz vor der Bestellung die  Vorbaulängen und die Überstandshöhe der 16" & 18" Skeen noch  interresieren. Bin körperlich genau zwischen beiden Rahmengrößen  angesiedelt, und da ich hier in Südtirol keines der beiden testen kann,  versuche ich einfach ähnliche Bikegeometrien in meinem Freundskreis zu  finden und und zu testen.

Ich bedanke mich.                                                                       .....und baut weiter so geile und vor allem günstige Bikes


----------



## Themeankitty (3. Februar 2012)

Die RAdon Slide ED Modelle sind auf der Radon Seite und bike-discount.de online


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo Radon-Bikes, Hallo Herr Probst,

Besser wär der Vivid Air! Wenn ein Monarch, dann der Plus RC3. Und als Gabel bitte die Totem RC2 DH!!! Das wär der Oberhammer!! Ein Lyrik RC2 Modell wär auch klasse! Und die Farben etwas erwachsener / dezenter als beim aktuellen Slide! Dann schlägt das Swoop garantiert ein wie eine BOMBE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (12. Februar 2012)

Schade, daß man seit diesem Flameware vom Dezember, keine richtigen Infos sondern nur noch Werbeansagen von Radon bekommt. Echt Schxxx.


----------



## Dede21 (17. Februar 2012)

Versandbestätigung ist gerade gekommen 
Liefertermin wird eingehalten


----------



## wildkater (17. Februar 2012)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Versandbestätigung ist gerade gekommen
> Liefertermin wird eingehalten


Und für welches Modell?


----------



## Landyphil (21. Februar 2012)

Tach,
heute habe ich mir spotan ein Slide AM 9.0 Black in 18" bestellt, angeblich vorrätig. Sobald es ankommt geht es in den Keller, da warten schon ein paar nette Teile auf ein neues Rad... freu mich schon wie ein Schneekönig  .


----------



## Themeankitty (21. Februar 2012)

Ab dieser Woche sind ja angeblich alle Slide´s AM lieferbar....


----------



## eltrash (22. Februar 2012)

hallo, eine Frage zu den Bremsen beim ZR Team 5.0 und ZR Team 6.0

beim 5.0 steht:


> Bremsen Shimano AM 445, 180/160mm



beim 6.0 steht:


> Bremsen Shimano AM 505, 180/160mm



Jetzt lese ich im Web überall immer nur was von Shimano BL-M505/BR-M445





> Mit dem gruppenunabhängigen Modell mit der kryptischen Bezeichnung BL-M505/BRM445 will Shimano durch den niedrigen Preis vor allem Einsteiger locken.



Was hat es mit den Bezeichnungen bei Radon und Shimano auf sich? Sind beim 5.0 und 6.0 evtl. die gleiche Bremsen verbaut?
Danke für Eure Hilfe!
MfG
eltrash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (22. Februar 2012)

Die beiden Modelle haben definitiv andere Scheiben, scheinen OEM Bremsen zu sein, die so unter der Bezeichnung nicht in den Markt kommen und nur bei Neubikes verbaut werden.

die BMR445 hat auch andere hebel, die so ausschauen wie die AM 445









die BL-M505 schaut auf den Radon Bildern zumindest von den Scheiben und den Kolben her auch wie die AM 505. .scheint sich nur in den Scheiben und im Bremshebel zur 445 zu unterscheiden.






Ich würd die Bremse erstmal testen egal ob die vom 5.0 oder 6.0, wenn se dir taugt, Wunderbar, wenn nicht, gönne dir ne Shimano XT 2012, mit der machst nix falsch!

Die 445 hatte mal ne Bekannte am Bike .. naja Bremsleistung war nix wildes, Druckpunkt wandert bei längeren Abfahrten auch schonmal .. aber sonst recht wartungsarm und is auch kinderleicht entlüftet ..


----------



## eltrash (22. Februar 2012)

ok, danke erstmal soweit.

sogar das weiße 6.0 hat vorn eine andere Scheibe verbaut, als das schwarze 6.0
http://www3.bike-discount.de/bilder/xxl/59674/zr-team-6-0.jpg
http://www3.bike-discount.de/bilder/xxl/59661/zr-team-6-0.jpg
und beide Scheiben sind wiederum andere als bei der "richtigen"Shimano BL-M505/BR-M445

hmmm...


----------



## Fluffi (26. Februar 2012)

Sehe bei den 29" eine kleine Diskrepanz. Als ich die Runde gedreht habe, kamm mir der Federweg schon etwas klein von. 
Aber nix bei gedacht, da das Gefühl bestimmt einen täuscht wenn man von einer 160'er Enduro auf ein 100'er Hardtail steigt.
Jetzt sehe ich aber auf dem Detailbild der Gabel beim ZR Race 29'er 7.0 eine 80 auf der Gabel, während im Ausstattungstext eindeutig 100 steht.
Laut SRAM gibt es bei der 29'er SID 80 und 100mm.

Wieviel Federweg hat das bike nu ?


sry schon mal für die Bildgröße. Ist Originalgröße um die 80 in Verbindung mit dem bike sehen zu können


----------



## Max_V (26. Februar 2012)

Lass die ganze Luft raus, dann kannst du es auf den Milimeter bestimmen.

P.s und an der Hinterseite ist die 100er Skala...die ist nur für das Setup drauf. Die benutzen die Teile halt für beide Gabeln..und traveln die eine runter.


----------



## wildkater (26. Februar 2012)

Hat schon jemand sein 2012er Slide bekommen? 
Meins ist laut Sendungsverfolgung seit Mittwoch im Zwischenlager der DHL


----------



## psycho82 (26. Februar 2012)

@ Fluffi

Die Sid lässt sich mit so eine Art "Spacer" im Inneren auf 80mm redurzieren, nimmt man die "Spacer" raus hat sie 100mm. Also ist die 80mm Sid = die 100mm Sid!
Die Sag-Skala für 100mm Federweg ist auf deinem Bild auf der Rückseite und neben der 80mm Skala eine schwarze Skala und mit dem was zu erkennen ist (schwarze Balken) vermute ich, dass die Gabel doch im "Inneren" auf 100mm eingestellt ist.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Landyphil (26. Februar 2012)

wildkater schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand sein 2012er Slide bekommen?
> Meins ist laut Sendungsverfolgung seit Mittwoch im Zwischenlager der DHL



Ja am gestern mittag ist meins eingetroffen, schau doch mal in den Beitrag "Slide" rein.


----------



## Fluffi (26. Februar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> @ Fluffi
> 
> Die Sid lässt sich mit so eine Art "Spacer" im Inneren auf 80mm redurzieren, nimmt man die "Spacer" raus hat sie 100mm. Also ist die 80mm Sid = die 100mm Sid!
> Die Sag-Skala für 100mm Federweg ist auf deinem Bild auf der Rückseite und neben der 80mm Skala eine schwarze Skala und mit dem was zu erkennen ist (schwarze Balken) vermute ich, dass die Gabel doch im "Inneren" auf 100mm eingestellt ist.
> ...


 

Ahhhh, ich wurde erleuchtet


----------



## Zwong (27. Februar 2012)

Sind die Race 29 7.0 schon in Bonn ? Als ich dort angerufen habe hieß es erst ab KW 11.


----------



## buffaloyann (27. Februar 2012)

Zwong schrieb:


> Sind die Race 29 7.0 schon in Bonn ? Als ich dort angerufen habe hieß es erst ab KW 11.


 
Same question from me: 
Radon Facebook: Race 29 7.0 lieferbar ab donnerstag 23 februar
<-> Bike-discount: lieferbar ab KW 11.
What is correct??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluffi (27. Februar 2012)

ZR race 29" 7.0 = KW 11

Die haben einen ZR Rahmen in schwarz, mit der X9 Gruppe, einer weißen Reba, Mavic Laufradsatz und Formula RX Bremsanlage als 18" im Laden zum testen stehen. (Hoffe ich erinnere mich da richtig.) Um einen Eindruck vom Rad zu bekommen reicht das vollkommen. Bzw. es reicht um einen völlig zu verwirren, was man nu kaufen soll 6.0 oder 7.0. 

Geplannt war das 6.0 als Biergarten Renner, aber der Sprung zum 7.0 ist nur 300,-. Jo, neee. 

Wenn man das 6.0 etwas umbaut. Bremsanlage gefällt nicht, schwere Reifen, Schläuche mit Autoventil !! Brrrrrrrr. Dann bist preislich fast bei dem 7.0. 
Also lieber das 7.0 holen (ist komplett XT + SID) und einen anderen Lenker verbauen. 740 Boobar z.B.


----------



## Fluffi (4. März 2012)

Ich habe mich noch mal hingesetzt und bei dem 29" die 6.0 mit der 7.0 Version verglichen. Es wird wohl das 7.0 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1275/a58255/zr-race-29er-7-0.html?mfid=52 werden, aufgrund des XT Pakestes, jedoch verwirren mich die Bremsen etwas.
Im Beschreibungstext: Shimano XT K-M7851
Auf´m Bild: http://www3.bike-discount.de/bilder/xxl/59646/zr-race-29er-7-0.jpg eindeutig BR-M785 (ohne die 1 und ohne Kühlrippen)
Bremse einzeln auf der bike-discount Seite: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k495/a59630/xt-scheibenbremse-br-m785-set-schwarz.html?mfid=43 (mit Kühlrippen)

Gibt es da verschiedene Versionen, oder ist auf dem bike die 2011 Bremse verbaut ? Somit hätte das bike auch keine Sandwich Bremsscheiben.
Kennt sich da jemand aus ?


----------



## buffaloyann (4. März 2012)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Ich habe mich noch mal hingesetzt und bei dem 29" die 6.0 mit der 7.0 Version verglichen. Es wird wohl das 7.0 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1275/a58255/zr-race-29er-7-0.html?mfid=52 werden, aufgrund des XT Pakestes, jedoch verwirren mich die Bremsen etwas.
> Im Beschreibungstext: Shimano XT K-M7851
> Auf´m Bild: http://www3.bike-discount.de/bilder/xxl/59646/zr-race-29er-7-0.jpg eindeutig BR-M785 (ohne die 1 und ohne Kühlrippen)
> Bremse einzeln auf der bike-discount Seite: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k495/a59630/xt-scheibenbremse-br-m785-set-schwarz.html?mfid=43 (mit Kühlrippen)
> ...


 

Mmm, very good question! Indeed, the rotors (bremsscheiben) don't seem to be the Deore XT 2012 Ice Tec bremscheiben (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a48876/bremsscheibe-xt-sm-rt81m-180mm-centerlock.html?mfid=43) and the brakes don't have the Kühlrippen ... When I google 'Shimano M7851' I have noticed that Cube also uses this brakeset on some of their bikes (for ex http://cube.eu/nl/hard/pro/reaction-race/) and there also no Ice Tec rotors and no Kühlrippen???? So, same question for me: Kennt sich da jemand aus?

EDIT: the bremsscheiben seem to be Deore (and not Deore XT!!) bremsscheiben http://www3.bike-discount.de/bilder/xxl/56595/bremsscheibe-sm-rt-53-180-mm-centerlock.jpg Look at the difference in price!


----------



## Wiepjes (4. März 2012)

buffaloyann schrieb:


> Mmm, very good question! Indeed, the rotors (bremsscheiben) don't seem to be the Deore XT 2012 Ice Tec bremscheiben (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a48876/bremsscheibe-xt-sm-rt81m-180mm-centerlock.html?mfid=43) and the brakes don't have the Kühlrippen ... When I google 'Shimano M7851' I have noticed that Cube also uses this brakeset on some of their bikes (for ex http://cube.eu/nl/hard/pro/reaction-race/) and there also no Ice Tec rotors and no Kühlrippen???? So, same question for me: Kennt sich da jemand aus?
> 
> EDIT: the bremsscheiben seem to be Deore (and not Deore XT!!) bremsscheiben http://www3.bike-discount.de/bilder/xxl/56595/bremsscheibe-sm-rt-53-180-mm-centerlock.jpg Look at the difference in price!



Versteh kein Wort. Schreibst du mit nem Translator?


----------



## Fluffi (4. März 2012)

buffaloyann schrieb:


> EDIT: the bremsscheiben seem to be Deore (and not Deore XT!!) bremsscheiben http://www3.bike-discount.de/bilder/xxl/56595/bremsscheibe-sm-rt-53-180-mm-centerlock.jpg Look at the difference in price!


 
ok, dann ist das ein Deore-XT mix Paket.
Habe inzwischen gelesen das die Bremsbeläge mit Kühlrippen optional sind, somit können diese nachträglich in die Bremsen eingebaut werden.


----------



## buffaloyann (4. März 2012)

Fluffi schrieb:


> ok, dann ist das ein Deore-XT mix Paket.
> Habe inzwischen gelesen das die Bremsbeläge mit Kühlrippen optional sind, somit können diese nachträglich in die Bremsen eingebaut werden.


 
OK, thanks for the info!


----------



## Max_V (4. März 2012)

Es sind die 2012 Bremsen jedoch mit anderen Scheiben! ..und Vorsicht wenn es die gleichen sind wie beim Skeen dann sind das noch die 9â¬ Scheiben die man nur mit KunstharzbelÃ¤gen abschleifen darf..


----------



## Wiepjes (7. März 2012)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Wir werden unsere Modellpalette und Preise voraussichtlich Anfang nächste Woche online stellen.
> Es wird die eine oder andere positve Überraschung geben, gerade die Ausstattungen der Hardtails und der Slides betreffend.
> Wir werden 2012 wesentlich früher lieferfähig sein, wir haben gänzlich neue Designs, alle Modelle sind noch sinnvoller und hochwertiger ausgestattet.
> Wir versuchen hiermit von Anfang an so eng zu kalkulieren, dass wir nicht mehr reduzieren werden/müssen. Wir empfinden es auch für unfair, wenn diejenigen, die uns von Anfang an unterstützen, nachher sauer sind, wenn die Bikes reduziert werden. Wir haben dementsprechend auch die Mengen der Modelle angepasst. D.H.: lange Warten, wenn lieferbar -  heisst am Ende, nix mehr da, heisst, dann aber auch nicht rumheulen!!!



Ja, jetzt sind die Slides 10.0 weg - ich hab meins 
Nett rumheule jetzt -selbst schuld.


----------



## Fluffi (7. März 2012)

Wobei, wenn H&S weniger bikes bauen als die verkaufen könnten, dann sind die selber schuld. Radon bikes werden wegen dem Preis/Leistung Verhältniss gekauft und nicht weil die eine exklusive bike-Schmiede sind. Es gibt ja noch andere Direkt-Versender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. April 2012)

wir haben april. sollten diesen monat nicht mehr infos zum swoop kommen bzw. zum neuen enduro/fr ding?


----------



## newby69 (15. April 2012)

hallo radon gemeinde,

habe hier viel über diverse ZR, SIN und anderes gelesen, jedoch nichts über das scart 5.0 gesehen. möchte mir jetzt seit guten 10 jahren wieder ein rad zulegen und bin eben auf dieses gestoßen. ich wäre ein wochenendfahrer, hauptsächlich auf der straße unterwegs und viell. hin und wieder auf feldwegen. nichts großartiges also. könnt ihr mir dieses rad zum einstieg empfehlen oder könnt ihr mir für 500 euro etwas anderes empfehlen?

besten dank & beste grüße


----------



## LotusElise (16. April 2012)

newby69 schrieb:


> hallo radon gemeinde,
> 
> habe hier viel über diverse ZR, SIN und anderes gelesen, jedoch nichts über das scart 5.0 gesehen. möchte mir jetzt seit guten 10 jahren wieder ein rad zulegen und bin eben auf dieses gestoßen. ich wäre ein wochenendfahrer, hauptsächlich auf der straße unterwegs und viell. hin und wieder auf feldwegen. nichts großartiges also. könnt ihr mir dieses rad zum einstieg empfehlen oder könnt ihr mir für 500 euro etwas anderes empfehlen?
> 
> besten dank & beste grüße


Hallo Newby,
das hier ist ein MTB-Forum, deshalb findet man eher wenige Infos zu Crossrädern, die doch eher Deinem Anforderungsprofil Asphalt + Feldwege entsprechen. Wenn Du die Entscheidung für schmale 28" Räder schon getroffen hast, ist für 499,- Euro das Radon Scart sicher kaum zu toppen. Allerdings hat ein richtiges Hardtail mit breiterer 26" Bereifung und geringerer Überstandshöhe mehr Komfort und bietet die Möglichkeit, doch mal ein paar schöne Abstecher in leichtes Gelände zu machen. Ein solches Bike wäre das Radon ZR Team 4.0: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-4-0_id_18366_.htm Auf Asphalt ist das Scart aber sicher 1-2km/h schneller unterwegs. Am besten bei einem Radhändler vor Ort mal die beiden unterschiedlichen Konzepte (Crossrad gegen Hardtail) vergleichen. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist bei Radon hervorragend, aber man muss eben den Radtyp und auch die Rahmengröße kennen.
NACHTRAG: das Scart 5.0 und das ZR Team 4.0 sind laut Internetseite von H+S Bike-Discount ausverkauft, also musst Du eher dort schauen, was es überhaupt noch gibt: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1/bikes.html


----------



## newby69 (16. April 2012)

hallo lotuselise,

vielen dank für deinen beitrag. ich habe vorige woche mit h&s telefoniert und sie meinten, dass das rad ende der woche wieder verfügbar sein wird. Sollte also in den nächsten tagen wieder online gehen. das verhältnis zwischen strasse/asphalt und feldwegen wird ca. 90/10 oder viell. 80/20 sein, sodass ich doch eher das cross präferiere. du hast mich aber in meiner entscheidung bekräftigt. habe wirklich viel zeit im internet recherchiert und da mein erster favorit (green pepper stahlgabel) in meiner rahmenhöhe vergriffen ist und die produktion noch wochen dauern kann, werde ich mich wohl für das scart 5.0 entscheiden.
danke & LG aus wien


----------



## filiale (16. April 2012)

Ich hatte zuerst nur Fullys, bin dann umgestiegen aufs Crossrad und jetzt nach einem Jahr Crossrad wieder zurück zum Fully. Warum: Alleine die Radwege sind so schlecht (Strassenzustand), dass es ständig furchtbare Schläge tut (Crossrad=Hardteil mit schmalen Reifen). Aber das merkt man erst wenn man ohne Fully unterwegs ist...vorher hätte ich das auch nie gedacht. Jetzt bin ich wieder langsamer unterwegs, aber wesentlich komfortabler. Ich fahre 80 % Rad/Feld und 20% Gelände, keine Rennen.


----------



## zoomer (16. April 2012)

Als 80% Radwegfahrer dachte ich auch jahrelang dass ein Fully die einzig
sinvolle Fahrradgattung sei.
Aber seit dem ersten 29er fahre ich fast nur noch Hardtail, teilweise ist sogar
eine Starrgabel wieder eine Option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. April 2012)

Aber ist es denn nicht schön einen gefederten Popo zu haben (wohlgemerkt nicht vergleichbar mit einer gef. Sattelstütze)? Ein wenig Luxus ist doch auch ne feine Sache, oder ?


----------



## Andcream (16. April 2012)

Das Crossbike ist schon das richtige Rad für deine Zwecke. Würde dir da niemals ein Fully empfehlen...
Hardtail Mountainbike brauchst da auch keins. Das Scart fährt sich viel entspannter und gemütlicher als das Zr Team. Für Touren auf Radwegen und ab und zu Wald ist es genau richtig.
Hatte schon beides.
Zr Team hab ich dann wieder verkauft, war nur für den Winter aber das Scart hab ich immer noch und behalte es auch. Damit fahre ich auch ab und zu durch den Wald und auf Feldwegen. Aber auf Radwegen macht es schon mehr Spass damit zu fahren ganz klar. 
Nur die schwalbe Cx Comp  Reifen die drauf sind würde ich tauschen.


----------



## newby69 (16. April 2012)

danke mxandi!! ich war jetzt schon echt am zweifeln und hab mir die zr team serie angesehen, konnte mich aber auch nicht überzeugen. werde sobald das rad online ist die woche ordern und hoffe auf eine rasche lieferung, damit dem fahrradspaß nicht mehr im wege steht!
danke nochmals für die vielen ideen und ratschläge. ich halte euch auf dem laufenden!
beste grüße und einen schönen abend noch


----------



## rostigerNagel (17. April 2012)

hier mal Andi Sieber im Renneinsatz mit dem Slide DH-Team in Barr.....
[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (17. April 2012)

sehr schön, was man mit so nem Slide alles anstellen kann


----------



## Deleted 186364 (13. Juni 2012)

Wollte mir das ZR Team 6.0 zulegen aber ich sehe, das es im vergleich zum 2011 modell keine slx komponenten hat.

Kann mir jemand kurz erklären, wieso das 2012 modell trotzdem besser ist?


----------



## Wiepjes (13. Juni 2012)

Schokokeks_ schrieb:


> Wollte mir das ZR Team 6.0 zulegen aber ich sehe, das es im vergleich zum 2011 modell keine slx komponenten hat.
> 
> Kann mir jemand kurz erklären, wieso das 2012 modell trotzdem besser ist?



Hatte das 2011er nicht ne Recon? Weiss es aber nicht genau, wollte letztes Jahr meiner Freundin eins besorgen, wurde aber ein ZR Team 7


----------



## friesenspiess (13. Juni 2012)

Schokokeks_ schrieb:


> Wollte mir das ZR Team 6.0 zulegen aber ich sehe, das es im vergleich zum 2011 modell keine slx komponenten hat.
> 
> Kann mir jemand kurz erklären, wieso das 2012 modell trotzdem besser ist?


Das 6.0er ist technisch einwandfrei: Reba, kpl. Deore mit XT Schaltwerk...
In 2011 war die Reba auf dem 7.0er drauf, die Deore Bremsen sind auch top! Absolut empfehlenswert!


----------



## Deleted 186364 (27. Juni 2012)

Wie kommts, das des ZR Team 7.0 sehr häufig für 899 euro als tagesangebot zu finden ist? verkauft sich das bike nicht mehr so gut?


----------



## grothauu (27. Juni 2012)

evtl. wegen dem 29er Hype.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (27. Juni 2012)

SO ein qutasch, Slide AM 7.0 war auch schon zweimal reduziert, und die gehen weg wie warme Semmeln, auch ohne Preisreduzierung !!!


----------



## cubation (8. Juli 2012)

Moin, 

auch wenn es vielleicht noch ein wenig früh ist. Interessiere ich mich schon für die 2013er Modellreihe, speziell für das Black Sin in 26 Zoll.

Soweit ich gelesen habe ist für 2013 ein 29er geplant, aber wird am 26er irgendetwas geändert? Bleibt der Rahmen so ? Gibt es ein neues Design? 

Hat vielleicht schon jemand Informationen? Die Komponenten sollten für mich nebensächlich sein. 

Am liebsten würde ich ja noch das 2012er Modell kaufen. Aber zeitlich wird das die nächsten Wochen nichts mehr mit einer Fahrt nach Bonn und ich brauche das neue Rad auch erst zur nächsten Saison. Noch dazu brauche ich im Winter was zum schrauben. 


Thomas


----------



## Schwitte (8. Juli 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auch wenn es vielleicht noch ein wenig früh ist. Interessiere ich mich schon für die 2013er Modellreihe, speziell für das Black Sin in 26 Zoll.
> 
> *Gibt es ein neues Design?*



Ich hoffe es doch!   Bisschen Farbe wäre mal ganz nett.
Ansonsten von der Bauform mit einer der schönsten Rahmen, da müsste man jetzt nix dran ändern. Evtl. im Vergleich zur aktuellen Konkurrenz ein paar Gramm zu schwer. Mich stört 's aber nicht, irgendwann geht der Leichtbauwahn zur Lasten der Haltbarkeit.

Gruß Schwitte


----------

